# The Official Pokemon Diamond/Pearl Trading Block



## Countach (Apr 23, 2007)

Due to the fact that the new pokemon games have wifi trading, it would be a good idea to set up a trading block that will allow people to place pokemon on the block and tell people what they want in return.

please do it in this format

[Pokemon Name]
[level, stats, moveset]
[What you are looking for in return ie. pokemon or items]


if you are intrested in the trade, ether post a reply in this thread or in a pm.
please strike through your post once the trade has gone through or it is canceled
please no rep whoring

and most of all have fun


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Wanted: Deoxies (cloned is ok, as is ticket sharked, but not sharked or Ar'd.)
Willing to give: Make me a deal.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

*Want* - 2ND gen starters *Fire/Water/Grass, all three, gold and silver pokies*
*Give* - Ask and we'll make it happen.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 23, 2007)

Want: Completely untrained Lugia (or with maxed Sattack and speed Evs) and a nature that doesn't cut it's speed and Sattack (if i could choose modest nature would be my first choise). 

level : doesn't matter 

moves : aeroblast and recover mandatory other 2 whatever you have

Either legit or cloned but no hacked ones.

I can give all non event legendaries exept the D/P ones (all legit not cloned or hacked or nothing) and a few of em at lvl 100 (mewtwo rayquaza groudon latios regice) while others around 70 and some of em completely untrained so you could EV em however you want. 

If you want something i haven't said you can ask for it of course


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 23, 2007)

*Want*: Heracross, any sex, any level, any moveset.
*Willing to give*: Any Lvl 1 DP starter you want. I've been breeding them like crazy and they all have decent moveset to start with. Turtwig's Moveset: Tackle, Giga Drain, SolarBeam, Leaf Storm. Piplup's Moveset: HydroPump, Brine, Drill Peck, Bubblebeam (I also have a couple that only knows Pound, so specify which one you want). Chimchar's Moveset: Scratch, Leer, Flamethrower.

PM me if you want to trade and we'll exchange Friends Code.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 25, 2007)

Wanted- Nidoran Male and/or female, any level doesn't matter

Willing to give- I've got 6 Ponytas >_> (Varying levels, varying stats) or a Gastly/Luxio/Bronzor

Don't really have much to offer, but I would really appreciate a Nidoran- want to raise both a Nidoking and Nidoqueen


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> Due to the fact that the new pokemon games have wifi trading, it would be a good idea to set up a trading block that will allow people to place pokemon on the block and tell people what they want in return.
> 
> please do it in this format
> 
> ...



You need to add EV's, IV's and Nature to that list.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

*Pokemon Diamond/Pearl Trading Thread*

You knew it was coming.

The GTS system is cool but it only allows you to seek pokemon you've seen before so obviously you're not going to be searching for pokemon like Deoxys unless you've battled or encountered it somehow. 

So, this thread is just to set up trades between members.

1. List your Friends Code.
2. State the pokemon you're seeking.
3. List pokemon you are willing to give in exchange.

Simple? Yes, I know 


For example 

My friend Code: 4854-2948-6566

*Seeking*
Spirittomb


*In exchange*
Chimchar (lvl 1; Scratch, Leer, Flamethrower)
Larvitar (lvl 1; Bite, Earthquake
Torchic (lvl,; Scratch, Growl, Flame thrower)
Treecko (lvl1, Pound, Leer, Solar Beam)
Bagon (lvl 1; Rage)
Eevee (lvl 5; *needs to remove from box and enter into Leaf Green then into Diamond) 

[level, stats, moveset]


----------



## Alcazar (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Kira I will trade you a cranidos far that larvitar.

My friend Code: 4167 0986 7077

Also:

*Seeking*
Ditto
Eevee
Turtwig


*In exchange:*
Pichu
Chimchar
Croagunk
Cranidos


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll give a Cranidos for eevee.

Anyway My FC:3995-2982-1572

*Seeking:*
Bulbasaur
Eevee
Mewtwo

*Offer:*
Turtwig (Giga Drain, Solar Beam)
Pichu
Cleffa
Cranidos

I know none of those are enough for Mewtwo, so yeah... just tell me what you would want.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I'll give a Cranidos for eevee.
> 
> Anyway My FC:3995-2982-1572
> 
> ...



Read my above post where i asked for a trade...if you got what i want you got a 100 mew2 coming your way .


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 26, 2007)

Want: a fire pokemon.. any kind, it doesn't really matter ^^

Will give: cherubi(lvl 9), geodude(lvl 20), buneary(lvl 13), stunky(lvl 14), meditite(lvl 27), alakazam(lvl 26), sneasel(lvl 32), croagunk(lvl 26), chingling(lvl30), or luxio(lvl 25).... you can pick, lol, if its decent


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

Seeking:
Nidoran Male and Female

Willing to give:
Aipom Lvl 18 (I wasted fricking 4 pokeballs and a Great ball trying to catch the lil bastard! And in the end it fainted, though I managed to nab another one. Not really that into it though, would prefer a Nidoran)
Ponyta (various levels)
Luxio (lvl 16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

*Wants:* 

Combee
Finneon
Spiritomb
Ambipom
Drifloon
Mismagius
Honchkrow
Chatot
Munchlax


*
Will Offer one of these Babies:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*
Charmander*

*Movesets:*(Growl, Rock Slide, Flame thrower, Dragon Claw) 
*Nature:* (Impish, Mild, Docile, Naive, Bashful)


*Totodile*

*Movesets:* (Scratch, Leer)
*Nature:* (Lax, Naughty, Naive, Modest, Mild)

*Squirtle*

*Movesets:*(Tackle, Break Break, Ice Beam, Surf)
*Nature:* (Serious, Careful, Hardy, Brave, Naive)

*Torchic*

*Movesets:* (Scratch, Growl, Flamethrower)
*Nature:* (Mild, Adamant, Sassy, Quirky, Bold)

*Treecko*

*Movesets:* (Pound, Leer, SolarBeam)
*Nature:* (Calm, Lax, Quirky, Sassy, Serious)

*Chimchar
*

*Movesets:* (Scratch, Leer, Flamethrower)
*Nature:* (Bold, Sassy)

*Cyndaquil*

*Movesets:* (Tackle, Leer, Flamethrower)
*Nature:* (Bold, Adamant, Naughty, Serious)

*Larvitar*

*Movesets:* (Bite, Leer, Earthquake)
*Nature:* (Gentle, Naughty, Quirky)

*Bagon *

*Movesets:* (Rage)
*Nature:* (Hardy, Naughty, Lax, Lonely)

*Eevee*

*Movesets:* (Tail whip, Helping hand, Return, Shadow Ball)
*Nature:* (Naughty, Calm, Brave, Jolly)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Wants:*
> 
> Combee
> Ambipom
> ...



I got a combee and i'd like the brave squirtle.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I got a combee and i'd like the brave squirtle.



Damn I got beat to it ><


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Damn I got beat to it ><



Since i want a squirtle with an Sattack nature i could trade it to ya once i breed it . The thing is that i don't have any pokemon i want and i'm only intrested in TMs and certain held items , how do you feel about parting with earthquake TM or avalance TM or a choise band or a lucky egg...those are the main ones i want but if you have anything else in mind feel free to offer.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Kira sweetie, I want a serious squirtle!  I'll give you a drifloon!  Write back asap.

(I'll also trade you Chatot for adamant Cyndaquil)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

*Spiritomb* (lvl 1)

*Nature:* Timid, Careful, Hardy, Quirky
*Movesets:* Pursuit, Confuse Ray, Spite, Shadow Sneak

*will think of potential pokemon I may want tomorrow*





Kitsune said:


> Kira sweetie, I want a serious squirtle!  I'll give you a drifloon!  Write back asap.
> 
> (I'll also trade you Chatot for adamant Cyndaquil)



two sweet deals IMO. 
Sure, I'll PM you sometime tomorrow ans we can arrange a swap


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> two sweet deals IMO.
> Sure, I'll PM you sometime tomorrow ans we can arrange a swap



Very sweet deal indeed, oh generous one!   I'll be around so we can do the trade anytime, the sooner the better.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone got a Drifloon? I'll trade it right back I just need it for my national pokedex.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll give you one.

Also, I have like 3 Combees if anyone wants one. EDIT: They're female 

4467 7465 1739


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Wants:*
> 
> Combee
> Finneon
> ...



i got chatot lv 30ish i think.
i want ur chimchar =D


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Wants:*
> 
> Combee
> Finneon
> ...



Dammit, I've got an Aipom (level 21, gonna take me 11 more levels till it learns Double Hit, and 1 more to evolve it) 

But theres nothing on that list I really want though...

Still looking for a Nidoran Male and a Nidoran Female if anyone has one, got an Aipom to offer, as well as a Haunter which I may offer..


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Dammit, I've got an Aipom (level 21, gonna take me 11 more levels till it learns Double Hit, and 1 more to evolve it)
> 
> But theres nothing on that list I really want though...
> 
> Still looking for a Nidoran Male and a Nidoran Female if anyone has one, got an Aipom to offer, as well as a Haunter which I may offer..



Do you have any good and untrained shinys? I caught a shiny nidoran F a few weeks ago and since i'm not that crazy about nidoqueen (she's good but not my kind of good  ) i'd happily trade it for another shiny of equal value that i concider more usefull.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nevermind I got my Drifloon and Riolu. I changed my Date to Friday and I did NOT have to wait 24 hrs, Drifloon was right there.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a Finneon?       I need to evolve it, then trade it back (I need both, for some reason, I've never seen them) 

PS: Do I need to see the Diamond legendary in order to get a national pokedex? 
(then I guess I need to battle someone...) 

   Code:1761 9186 3850

EDIT:



> Dammit, I've got an Aipom (level 21, gonna take me 11 more levels till it learns Double Hit, and 1 more to evolve it)



Want me to... err... (cough...rare candy) it for you? I can even max the stats with all those Proteins HPP Ups and stuff.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Want me to... err... (cough...rare candy) it for you? I can even max the stats with all those Proteins HPP Ups and stuff.



Do you use AR or any other cheating device? If so, your assistance here is priceless :amazed


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Meh i don't like cheating i like to earn my stuff . And rare candies make for crappy pokes and vitamins max out at only 100 out of the 255 EVs per stats and spreading the EVs into more than 2 stats makes for not that strong of a pokemon.


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 29, 2007)

IF YOU WANNA TRADE YOUR POKEMONS TO THE WORLD,GO TO serebii.net chat or if you have mirc here are the coordonance


*Spoiler*: __ 








room:#SPP-WiFi

Have fun!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh i don't like cheating i like to earn my stuff . And rare candies make for crappy pokes and vitamins max out at only 100 out of the 255 EVs per stats and spreading the EVs into more than 2 stats makes for not that strong of a pokemon.



Meh, Candies help out in the IV department by seeing how much it has by lv 50. I'd do it, but I don't have huge amounts of candy.

I like hackers that do the job I wouldn't do myself  
I'm getting an Arseus soon if that says anything


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

*SEEKING:* 2 Heart Scales, and a version exclussive pokemon
*GIVE:* a ralts with pokerus 8)

*scratch that! got em! 8)*


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll give you a heart scale for a pokerus poke .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

lol i need 2 of em, and a version exclussive pokemon X_D
giving away pokerus is like a big thing >< i had to trade my lucky egg for it XD, with a lvl 40 abomasnow 8_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

But you can infect infinite pokemon can't you? As long as you keep it in your pc and take if off for short times to infect your team pokes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> But you can infect infinite pokemon can't you? As long as you keep it in your pc and take if off for short times to infect your team pokes.



yup, but thats not the case, the rarity of it is important and how its helps ur pokemon when training 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

cbot said:


> trading on a forum is usless imo but anywa



Dude we're fine if we need anything different we have capable internet connetions and dexterous upper limbs to cover any need so stop with the spam XD.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> yup, but thats not the case, the rarity of it is important and how its helps ur pokemon when training 8)



Well..that's my offer take it or leave it...i never had much trouble with Eving stuff anyways .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

8( its not worth 1 heart scale oO... i think ill just go dig up some X_D


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

cbot said:


> trading on a forum is usless imo but anywa



We all do just fine here together, we don't need serebii's network to be good


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Meh, Candies help out in the IV department by seeing how much it has by lv 50. I'd do it, but I don't have huge amounts of candy.
> 
> I like hackers that do the job I wouldn't do myself
> I'm getting an Arseus soon if that says anything



I'd be glad to help you level up Pokemon; I have Action Replay.  (Don't worry, unlike the GBA days, the codes aren't lethal) 

Um, can you help me too, though? I'm trying to get the national Pokedex, and I just need to see 8 Pokemon b4 I get it. (Then I'll load all my... not cheat coded rares from Sapphire, and remember your kindness)


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

*I'm looking for a lucky egg.*

If anyone has one, please let me know what I can trade for it.  I have a lot of pokemon so I can probably give you what you want.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Does anyone have a Finneon?       I need to evolve it, then trade it back (I need both, for some reason, I've never seen them)
> 
> PS: Do I need to see the Diamond legendary in order to get a national pokedex?
> (then I guess I need to battle someone...)



Just to let you know, you can see Dialga by going to Celestic Town and talking to the old lady in the big house there.

I've got a bunch of Finneon that I could trade for something, although you can catch them pretty easily just by fishing on the beach.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I'd be glad to help you level up Pokemon; I have Action Replay.  (Don't worry, unlike the GBA days, the codes aren't lethal)
> 
> Um, can you help me too, though? I'm trying to get the national Pokedex, and I just need to see 8 Pokemon b4 I get it. (Then I'll load all my... not cheat coded rares from Sapphire, and remember your kindness)



I'm not really interestd in Pokemon or the candies, yet I really want more TMs..since sometimes it's a bitch to keep breeding to get a certain TM, especially one-of-a-kind ones like Trick Room. So if you can duplicate TMs and attach them to your traded Pokemon, I'm down for it


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Do you have any good and untrained shinys? I caught a shiny nidoran F a few weeks ago and since i'm not that crazy about nidoqueen (she's good but not my kind of good  ) i'd happily trade it for another shiny of equal value that i concider more usefull.



No shinys unfortunately


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> *I'm looking for a lucky egg.*
> 
> If anyone has one, please let me know what I can trade for it.  I have a lot of pokemon so I can probably give you what you want.



I just got mine yesterday...and short of a modest and untrained without any EVs legitimate Lugia i'd never part with it but on the othert hand if you happen to have one....


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone willing to trade a pokemon with pokerus?
I could probably part with some TMs, a Masterball and pokemons maybe a legendary one at that.
PM me if you're interested in helping me out.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

hey skeets, ill give u a pokerus infected poke for 2 dawn stones 8) attched to any poke with flame body ability


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey skeets, ill give u a pokerus infected poke for 2 dawn stones 8) attched to any poke with flame body ability


Damn...:amazed 
Dawn stones are what evolve murkrow right?I just used mine yesterday... 
I could get you a pokemon with flame body later as it hasn't been 24 hours since I transfered pokemon.
Can you think of another item you might need? Master ball,TM's...etc.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

erm... all i need right not is a dawn stone really ^^'
to evolve murkrow, ull need the opposite stone, the dusk stone ^^,


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn and I really needed it argh!!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

xD ok, how bout ne pokes holding a dawn stone?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

O.k I should be able to get it for you in a bit,I'll pm you when I have it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ok kool 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm gonna throw in a baby treeko with the dawn stone...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

8) cool, my infected poke is a kirlia btw X_D i havnt caught anything really 8( ive been trying to breed ^^'


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey as long as it's infected!
The treeko has giga drain and toxic so that's a plus.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

kool, ralts got thunderbolt and psychic 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

O.k got it,I'll add your code right now.Ill be ready in 3 minutes..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

gimme a couple, ill infect some more.

in 10 mins


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ok im in 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot man I appreciate it....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

8) np ^^ atleast i wasnt as harsh as wanting a lucky egg for it haha X____D
but yeah 8) im in waiting 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Hold on a sec my Wi-fi is acting up....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

oki 8) no prob


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

O.k Fixed and waiting.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ahaha it is an infected egg
and its ralts inside 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

An egg? huh? eggs can be infected?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

lol i told u i was breeding a ralts XD
dont worry it has the virus, make sure u put it in the middle of ur team and battle to infect ur team XD

haha 'an egg? what the hell's he doing???!' ahahahahhaha


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Exactly!!!!
My fault man didn't mean to doubt you.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

haha dont worry XD enjoy ur virus lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

*searching*: Dawn stone with 4 heart scales
*offering*: Ralts (egg) with thunderbolt, psychic and shadow ball, and infected with pokerus

bargain ;D


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I just got mine yesterday...and short of a modest and untrained without any EVs legitimate Lugia i'd never part with it but on the othert hand if you happen to have one....



lol, damn.  May I ask how you got it?  I'm guessing you just spent hours theiving Chansey like I have been.  How long did it take ya?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'm not really interestd in Pokemon or the candies, yet I really want more TMs..since sometimes it's a bitch to keep breeding to get a certain TM, especially one-of-a-kind ones like Trick Room. So if you can duplicate TMs and attach them to your traded Pokemon, I'm down for it



Sure, I have all the TMs.... 99x of each, just tell me the ones you need, I don't mind. (Actually, I need to get rid of some, I can't pick up any TMs, cause my bag's full)  

Can you verse me, though? I really need to see a Diagla. (needs National Pokedex...)


EDIT: Pokerus (aka, Poke' Chlamydia) infected 'all' of my Pokemon from Sapphire. I got if by accident from a bad egg (cheat code for Jirachi).  I tried to contain it, but my Pokemon were'nt into protection.

Why do you guys want it? Isn't it bad?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> lol, damn.  May I ask how you got it?  I'm guessing you just spent hours theiving Chansey like I have been.  How long did it take ya?



I've been trying for about 10 hours without succes in my LG but after 8 or so chanseys in pearl i got it...so i gather you don't have a modest lugia eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

*Need:*

Deoxys

*Trade:*

Name your price. I just need to add it to my dex so I can search for it, so I don't need to keep it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

I have Cranidos to trade. Want a Misdreavus, preferably female.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

SEARCHING:a manaphy

OFFERINGharizard
Palkia
jirachi all lv 100 or name ur pick


----------



## huxter (Apr 30, 2007)

OFFER: Eevee:
LVl 33

For : Scizor or better offer lol!


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ok kitsune thanks


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 30, 2007)

searching for: chimchar, blazikin, some other strong fire, preferably the other two.

Offer: sheildons with the following natures:Impish,Bold, Jolly,Mild,Modest,Bold,

All lvl 20s with the following moves:taunt, metal sound, take down, and iron defense



plz someone trade with me


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok I need *berries*.  I'm willing to trade pokemon from FireRed, Emerald or DP for them.  Here are the ones I'm after:

Watmel
 Patmre
Occa
Passho
Durin
 Wacan
Rindo
Yache
Chople
Kebia
Shuca
Coba
Payapa
Tanga
Charti
Kasib
Haban
Colbur
Babiri
Liechi
Ganion
*Salac  <---- especially this one ^^*
Petaya
Apicot
Lansat
Starf
Enigma
Micle
Custap
Jaboca
Rowap





Uchiha Fury said:


> ok kitsune thanks



Thank you very much, little Jirachi is so cute.



			
				Salmonking2 said:
			
		

> searching for: chimchar, blazikin, some other strong fire, preferably the other two.
> 
> Offer: sheildons with the following natures:Impish,Bold, Jolly,Mild,Modest,Bold,
> 
> All lvl 20s with the following moves:taunt, metal sound, take down, and iron defense



I can give you a Chimchar, or Charmander.  Or any fire pokemon within reason.  Do you have any berries from the list?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got a bunch of berries. I have more berry types from my Ruby version, but I can't access those yet. I'm fairly certain that I have alot of the berries that you've listed though. I just need to beat the E4 before I can do much else.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I've got a bunch of berries. I have more berry types from my Ruby version, but I can't access those yet. I'm fairly certain that I have alot of the berries that you've listed though. I just need to beat the E4 before I can do much else.



Cool.  BTW your avatar makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

No prob. And it still makes me laugh too when I really think about it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

hey kitsune, i have a salac berry, but i need to replant it X_DDDD
i might get some tomorrow 8). ill do it for the dawn stone ^^


----------



## Kitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey kitsune, i have a salac berry, but i need to replant it X_DDDD
> i might get some tomorrow 8). ill do it for the dawn stone ^^



Oh that would be great!  It's a deal (I was gonna give you a dawn stone anyway because ya made this art, lol you're so nice).    Thanks.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

8) ill just plant it, shud be ready in a couple of hours XD


----------



## Sakashi (May 1, 2007)

Looking for:

Charmander
Dratini
Squirtle
Bulbasaur

Willing to Trade:

lv 1 Piplup(male) 
Natures: Careful, Modest, Bashful

lv 1 Riolu(male) 
Natures: Serious, Bold, Quirky


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

Anyone have a *feebas*?
I got a few pokes to trade just let me know what you would want in return.


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

I could give you a Feebas, but you'll have to wait until I beat the E4 and get a National Dex. I'm at Victory Road right now. Someone else probably has one readily available though.

I caught a bunch of Feebas in Ruby and I don't feel like going through the same search to find one in Diamond.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 1, 2007)

Looking for:

*Cyndaquill*

I still need to get the National Dex though.


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Looking for:
> 
> *Cyndaquill*
> 
> I still need to get the National Dex though.



What do you have to trade for it?

And you can get one traded to you before you have the national dex  

So just give me your offer.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I could give you a Feebas, but you'll have to wait until I beat the E4 and get a National Dex. I'm at Victory Road right now. Someone else probably has one readily available though.
> 
> I caught a bunch of Feebas in Ruby and I don't feel like going through the same search to find one in Diamond.


How far along are you to getting the national dex?
I want a feebas....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> How far along are you to getting the national dex?
> I want a feebas....



I could pal park one...do you have a growlithe?


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I could pal park one...do you have a growlithe?



Yes,I do...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 1, 2007)

2Shea said:


> What do you have to trade for it?
> 
> And you can get one traded to you before you have the national dex
> 
> So just give me your offer.



Uhh, Level 1 Happiny, Level 33 Staraptor.

If I knew how to breed and stuff I could hand your a Turtwig.

EDIT: I'm also looking for a Pidgy!!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Yes,I do...



Alright then...wait a bit till i go pal park it...btw i did a loooooong breeding procces in my quest for a modest milotic so whan nature would you prefer? (exept modest...i stopped after the first modest cause i hached more than 40 of em...)

got jolly mild relaxed hasty lonely quirky carefull impish rash hardy bold calm sassy lax feebasses


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Alright then...wait a bit till i go pal park it...btw i did a loooooong breeding procces in my quest for a modest milotic so whan nature would you prefer? (exept modest...i stopped after the first modest cause i hached more than 40 of em...)
> 
> got jolly mild relaxed hasty lonely quirky carefull impish rash hardy bold calm sassy lax feebasses



Looks like I'm gonna be hatching 40 eggs too..... 
So anyone is fine,maybe a female one would be great.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be hatching 40 eggs too.....
> So anyone is fine,maybe a female one would be great.



Heh you want a modest one too eh...ok the one female feebas with fries on the side coming your way


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

I'm gonna pal park as well.Are you looking for something else besides Growlithe?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Kabuto i suppose...but i want growlithe more. Level doesn't matter btw.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

Oh,alright,just let me know when.I have Omanyte not kabuto...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Just caught the 6th so you should be getting ready.

ok on and waiting.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

O.k going in now.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

willing to trade a Carnivine or Skorupi 4 a Croagunk!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Kabuto i suppose...but i want growlithe more. Level doesn't matter btw.




lol i have all the fossils, claw fossils are so common to find XD
and i finally got the skull fossil for that head banger dinosaur oO... omg its like really high atk (deoxy wise in atk version) but really crap on the rest of the stats, only getting a max of 200+ on each stat.... 8(


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

the head banger dino is strong imagine a choice band hit from that XD

Edit : Thx alot man ^^

willing to trade a Carnivine or Skorupi 4 a Croagunk!!!\
Or a Feebas ...4 the gunk.


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

I'm ALMOST there! I finally got out of Victory Road today, and I'm about to take on the Elite 4. They won't know what hit 'em.

I have some Croagunk. I think I caught 2 or 3 of them. I have a Kabuto too. Someone had attached a Dome fossil to a GTS trade early on. I never used the Kabuto though.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

ahh can i trade u for the gunk frog i dont have a feebas but ya  u want a carnavine can i get a anticipation one add me ill add u ok!


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

What do you have to trade for Croagunk? Do you have any female Burmy? Any of those Hippo Pokemon?


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

where do u find those ...
I dont have yet :/
i added u u want a carnivine?


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

I've already got two Carnivine... male and female. Hm... got any starter eggs? I'll take one of those.

Burmy are rare and found only on honey trees. The Hippotomas are found in the Ruin Maniac's cave, but... I've only encountered Geodudes while running around in that small space, even though Serebii's got the Hippos listed as 'common' in there.

Anyway, I'm heading into the E4 now.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

E4 stands for? @_@
Edit nvrm elite four duh XD
my damn plant wont evovle into roseiela :/ its level 13, i  level it to 16 thing, it also loves me too and its day...*sigh* it still wont evolve :/


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

Dreik, you still looking for a growlithe?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

any1 have a ryhorn/don? for now, if none till now, dont worry about it....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Dreik, you still looking for a growlithe?



Nah got it 2-3 hours ago  . Thanks anyways.


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Ok I need *berries*.  I'm willing to trade pokemon from FireRed, Emerald or DP for them.  Here are the ones I'm after:
> 
> Watmel
> Patmre
> ...



I checked my Ruby, and I do have the berry that you especially want. Just one though. So I'll have to plant that one and let it grow... which'll be a day or so before I get back to it. I also have the Durin berry.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 1, 2007)

okay i have a coba berry to trade for chimchar kitsune!!!!!!! i wanna grow more though for me, so ill plant it first


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 1, 2007)

Hey guy's I'm still searching for:

*Cyndaquil*
Totadile OR Squirtle

I am wanting a few others too, but I really don't have much to offer at the moment so I'll leave it at them two.


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Hey guy's I'm still searching for:
> 
> *Cyndaquil*
> Totadile OR Squirtle
> ...



I have Cyndaquil and Squirtle, what would you have to offer?


----------



## Kitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any1 have a ryhorn/don? for now, if none till now, dont worry about it....



I do, but I'll have to palpark it tomorrow.



FFLN said:


> I checked my Ruby, and I do have the berry that you especially want. Just one though. So I'll have to plant that one and let it grow... which'll be a day or so before I get back to it. I also have the Durin berry.



Great!  Just let me know what you want in return. Edit:  I have Durin now so I don't need that one, and some else offered me a Salac but I'll still trade you for the Salac.  ^^



salmonking2 said:


> okay i have a coba berry to trade for chimchar kitsune!!!!!!! i wanna grow more though for me, so ill plant it first



It's a deal!  Just send me a PM when you wanna trade, but take your time I gotta hatch a chimchar.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 1, 2007)

im on a wireless computer at the moment


----------



## Kitsune (May 1, 2007)

Pokemon I need:

Mudkip
Crobat
Bastidon
Cherrim
Ambipom
Drifblim
Lopunny
Mismagius
Honchkrow
Chimecho
Mr. Mime
Blissey
Clefable
Azumarill
Octillery
Tauros


I really want a lucky egg

(I'll keep updating this list as a refrence to those who wish to trade with me)


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

I've got bunches of Cherrim. I guess I can trade the Salac berry for another berry. What berries do you have, other than the ones that you can get easily in-game?


----------



## Ducrox (May 1, 2007)

I am looking for an Evee. If anyone would like to trade with me just pm or post i guess.  I dont havemuch but maybe i have somethin you might want so the offer right now is very vague.  Just talk to me about it. Thank you


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2007)

I'm looking for a Smeargle with Ice Punch and Pursuit, will offer lots.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

im lookin for an elekid with ice and firs punch...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

I am looking to tradeback (trade then trade back right away):

*Deoxys
Mew
Celebi*

Willing to tradeback:
*Phione
Latias
Kyogre*


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I am looking to tradeback (trade then trade back right away):
> 
> *Deoxys
> Mew
> ...



Can give you lugia for jirachi...but could you show me latias too? Like lugia - jirachi , jirachi - latias , latias - lugia.


----------



## Kitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Can give you lugia for jirachi...but could you show me latias too? Like lugia - jirachi , jirachi - latias , latias - lugia.



Let him show you Jirachi and let me show you Latias!  I really want to see Lugia.    I can also show Suicune or something, or even just trade you a pokemon for a peek.



FFLN said:


> I've got bunches of Cherrim. I guess I can trade the Salac berry for another berry. What berries do you have, other than the ones that you can get easily in-game?



Well I have Belue, Spelon, Rabuta, Magost, Cornn, Tomato, Grepa, Hondew, Qualot, Kelpsy, Iapapa, Aguav, Mago, Lum, and some others.  Nothing too special.  Pretty much all the berries that I don't have listed (the ones crossed out are currently planted so I can't give them away yet).


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Let him show you Jirachi and let me show you Latias!  I really want to see Lugia.    I can also show Suicune or something, or even just trade you a pokemon for a peek.


I got suicune and i don't wanna take advantage of you so you don't have to give me something...just seeing the latias is enough ^^. (btw don't steal it or i'll send my ninja dog after you.....yeah she may be an old 9 year old but he can do henge and look like a younger dog with bigger breasts  )


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Ok Dreiko

I'll show you Jirachi for your Lugia, and Kitsune will show you Latias for your Lugia 

Meet me on Wi-fi~


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

hai ikuzoi~~


----------



## Kitsune (May 1, 2007)

Yeah peep show time!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Wait a sec kitsu i haven't added your FC i think...btw check if you've added mine too.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Dreiko


----------



## Kitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Wait a sec kitsu i haven't added your FC i think...btw check if you've added mine too.



I added you.  ^^



Dreikoo said:


> I got suicune and i don't wanna take advantage of you so you don't have to give me something...just seeing the latias is enough ^^. (btw don't steal it or i'll send my ninja dog after you.....yeah she may be an old 9 year old but he can do henge and look like a younger dog with bigger breasts  )



Don't worry, I wouldn't take it.  Stealing Pokemon would bring me down to the level of Team Galactic!  xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Douitashimashite and ari~ back to ya 





> Don't worry, I wouldn't take it.  Stealing Pokemon would bring me down to the level of Team Galactic!  xD


Don't worry i trust ya  . It's just a part of my comedic characters side  .


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Well I have Belue, Spelon, Rabuta, Magost, Cornn, Tomato, Grepa, Hondew, Qualot, Kelpsy, Iapapa, Aguav, Mago, Lum, and some others.  Nothing too special.  Pretty much all the berries that I don't have listed (the ones crossed out are currently planted so I can't give them away yet).



Hmm, I think Rabuta might be the only one I don't have... or I may be mistaken and I actually may have 30 of them on my Ruby. Well, I'm planting my berries right now. We can just do a general berry exchange when the berries are ready en masse.


----------



## Sakashi (May 2, 2007)

EDIT: UPDATED

PM me if u want anything or have anything.
* Looking for:*

Charmander
Dratini
Larvitar
Evee

* Willing to Trade:*

lv 1 Piplup(male) 
Natures: Modest, Bashful

lv 1 Riolu(male) 
Natures: Serious, Bold, Quirky

lv1 Turtwig (male)
Natures: Lax, Bold, Naive, Docile, Jolly

lv1 Gible (male)
Natures: Gentle, Serious, Adamant, Calm
lv1 Gible (female)
Natures: Adamant


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

I can trade a charmander for a turtwig,any nature is fine.


----------



## Sakashi (May 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I can trade a charmander for a turtwig,any nature is fine.



sweet, im ready to trade.

waiting in WiFi Room, my CODE *2749 7610 0874*


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Oh alright,I'll add you right now.


----------



## Sakashi (May 2, 2007)

oops realised havn't added u yet, lol, doing now.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Ha,I was waiting too...lol


----------



## Sakashi (May 2, 2007)

ok im in =)

EDIT: Awsome thanks alot.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Thank you very much sir.


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> EDIT: UPDATED
> 
> PM me if u want anything or have anything.
> * Looking for:*
> ...



I'll give you an Eevee for your female Gilbe.


----------



## Sakashi (May 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I'll give you an Eevee for your female Gilbe.



alright. when u wanna trade?


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> alright. when u wanna trade?



Right now.    Also, the natures I have are: Sassy, Bold, Gentle, Hasty, Rash.


----------



## Sakashi (May 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Right now.



aight, wait for me in wifi room, ill add u and go in. be there in 2 mins.

EDIT: Rash would be nice.
EDIT:: THANKS

EDIT::: UPDATED

PM me if u want anything or have anything.
* Looking for:*

Charmander
Dratini
Larvitar
Evee

* Willing to Trade:*

lv 1 Piplup(male) 
Natures: Modest, Bashful

lv 1 Riolu(male) 
Natures: Serious, Bold, Quirky

lv1 Turtwig (male)
Natures: Lax, Bold, Naive, Docile, Jolly

lv1 Gible (male)
Natures: Gentle, Serious, Adamant, Calm
lv1 Gible (female)
Natures: Adamant


----------



## Green Lantern (May 2, 2007)

FFLN said:


> What do you have to trade for Croagunk? Do you have any female Burmy? Any of those Hippo Pokemon?



I've got a freshly caught female Burmy, level 10. Interested? 



Kitsune said:


> Pokemon I need:
> 
> Crobat
> Bastidon
> ...



I've got an Lvl 28 Azumarill which I'm fond of, but may be convinced to trade, and and Aipom which is just a few levels away from evolving into an Ambipom (give me like half an hour or so and it'll be an Ambipom)

Whats on offer?

My trading list:

I'm looking for:
Nidoran Male and Female (or its evolutions )
Growlithe
Vulpix
Any cool first generation Pok?mon

Up for grabs:
Lvl 26 Haunter (Ie, when traded you'll get a Gengar)


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2007)

I'm interested in the female Burmy. I've got a Nidoran male.

I already have one female Burmy, but I would like two more. So far, I've only been catching male Burmy even though the gender spread should be 50/50.


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> aight, wait for me in wifi room, ill add u and go in. be there in 2 mins.
> 
> EDIT: Rash would be nice.
> EDIT:: THANKS
> ...



i have a Dratini LV 25 will trade for Riolu 

i also have:
mew
rayquaza 
Celebi

if anyone want to *see *them :

*to Kitsune*
i just transfered a Mr. Mime u want it?


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

huxter said:


> i have a Dratini LV 25 will trade for Riolu
> 
> i also have:
> mew
> ...



Yeah I'd love Mr.  Mime.  Also,  I really wanna see Mew and Celebi.  What would you be interested in for a trade?



FFLN said:


> I'm interested in the female Burmy. I've got a Nidoran male.
> 
> I already have one female Burmy, but I would like two more. So far, I've only been catching male Burmy even though the gender spread should be 50/50.



I have a female Burmy, I'll give it to you for some berries whenever they're ready.



radishbak said:


> I've got an Lvl 28 Azumarill which I'm fond of, but may be convinced to trade, and and Aipom which is just a few levels away from evolving into an Ambipom (give me like half an hour or so and it'll be an Ambipom)
> 
> Whats on offer?
> 
> ...



I'll trade you all four things on your list for your Azumarril and Ambipom.  If you need something extra special to part witl Azu just let me know and I'll try to get it.  (We'll have to trade tomorrow though, so I can PalPark them, I'll PM you when ready).


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

right now im looking for 

rampardos
gabite
gible
milotic
mewtwo
Torchic

or what do u offer?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

huxter said:


> right now im looking for
> 
> rampardos
> gabite
> ...



I have a torchic I can *give* to you, so I can *see* Celebi. 

Or we can do a tradeback with Milotic and Celebi.


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

hey kira long time no see sure let me get in the wifi


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

huxter said:


> right now im looking for
> 
> rampardos
> gabite
> ...



I have a Gible to offer.  Would you let me see Mew and Celebi for that?  I'll get you a rampardos for Mr. Mime, but it will take a little while.


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

sure thing


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

@huxter
I will let you *see* my Mewtwo for your Mew~


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

Ok I'll be in the room in ten minutes.  

Kira, I'll give you munchlax for any torchic (male).


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Ok I'll be in the room in ten minutes.
> 
> Kira, I'll give you munchlax for any torchic (male).



Deal  

**


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @huxter
> I will let you *see* my Mewtwo for your Mew~



sure thing


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

huxter said:


> sure thing



ok go on wifi


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

OK I'm in the room now with Huxter's Gible, and Kira's Munchlax.


----------



## Itachi77 (May 2, 2007)

Want: Mewtwo

Have: Manaphy, Lucario(LV100),Dialga,Palkia,Snorlax(LV60),Spiritomb. 2x Garchomp(1 is LV 100 other LV 50.)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

Hux, were you trying to give me a Pikachu instead....?


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

my bad im so sorry!!! im kind of  in a hurry we can do it right now if u want to!.......... ((im late for a soccer game))

edit: have to go be back like in 2 hours im sorry im such a noob......


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I have a female Burmy, I'll give it to you for some berries whenever they're ready.



Okay. I've already added your FC in preparation for that then. It'll take a while to get the berries growing and to a sizeable number.

Oh, and I just remembered today how I can get all of those rare stat boost berries. Colosseum.XD I had 20,000 Pokecoupons from beating the 100 match thing, which would've been enough for one berry, but I spent it on Leftovers and a Scope Lens for 10,000 each. That was about a week ago though. Hehe, I was torn between the berries and the items. Hmm... now... to play Colosseum again and get more coupons... or to start on XD and get coupons in there while getting other stuff... Tough choice.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 2, 2007)

@Kitsune- I'm at uni atm, so I'll only be able to do the trades in six or so hours time  (In Australia, so dunno what time that will be for you)
Parting with Azumarill won't be too hard, he's only lvl 28, so catching and retraining a Marill won't be too much of a slog.. Just a Vulpix and a Growlithe for the Ambipom and Azumarill will be fine- the Nido female isn't that important if I can get a Nido male from FFLN

@FFLN- you wanted 2 burmys right? So one from me and one from Kitsune?


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Yeah. The more Burmy, the better. Although I caught a second female Burmy today. I'll still take a female Burmy from each of you if you'd still like to trade.

I'll add your FC right now and we can do the trade with Burmy and Nidoran male if you're able to right now. My FC is in my sig.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 3, 2007)

Would anyone happen to have a shiny Rapidash or Whiscash or pre-evolved forms? I won't lie, I really want them to round out a japanese mythology team, and these look amazing. >_< I'll trade whatever I can to get them...
Tell me something you possibly want and I'll try to get it...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Would anyone happen to have a shiny Rapidash or Whiscash or pre-evolved forms? I won't lie, I really want them to round out a japanese mythology team, and these look amazing. >_< I'll trade whatever I can to get them...
> Tell me something you possibly want and I'll try to get it...



Rapidash is your version of Entei?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Would anyone happen to have a shiny Rapidash or Whiscash or pre-evolved forms? I won't lie, I really want them to round out a japanese mythology team, and these look amazing. >_< I'll trade whatever I can to get them...
> Tell me something you possibly want and I'll try to get it...



I thought of another one...arcanine could count as suzaku i think.

And shinies are uber rare so i doubt anyone would have or give away legitimate shinys for less than other equal or better shinys.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

Suzaku is based off the vermillion bird, and the CHINESE constellation...<<
so while it's name is Japanese, it's a Chinese mythological figure

Ho-Oh is more Japanese than Suzaku Moltres


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Suzaku is based off the vermillion bird, and the CHINESE constellation...<<
> so while it's name is Japanese, it's a Chinese mythological figure
> 
> Ho-Oh is more Japanese than Suzaku Moltres



Wait...i mixed suzaku with the tiger one.....what's it's name...is it byakko? I always mix the tiger and bird animal of the pentad....kirin seiryu byakko suzaku genbu isn't it?

Edit : just traded my second and lvl 51 dialga (which i got for a suicune)  for a lvl 100 jirachi .


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

seiryuu east dragon
suzaku south pheonix
genbu west turtle with snake
byakko north tiger

fushigi yuugi ftw~


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> seiryuu east dragon
> suzaku south pheonix
> genbu west turtle with snake
> byakko north tiger
> ...



Actually....FFXI...they are the "sky gods" , basicly super bosses that are part of the endgame activities...and after you beat those 4 you fight kirin and he summons weaker versions of all of em during the battle so in the battle of kirin you fight all 5 of em at once .

So yeah arcanine can pass as a byakko can't he? Raikou can pass like byakko too but since he's a legendary i say arcanine .


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

btw, 

Jynx is the Yama-uba, mountain hag~
Shuppet is an Onryo - the ghost that returns to seek vengeance
Zigzagoon or Linoone - Mujina - shapeshifting badger 
Ariados - Tsuchigumo, the evil giant spider

A lot of Pokemon are from mythology actually...and culture


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> seiryuu east dragon
> suzaku south pheonix
> genbu west turtle with snake
> byakko north tiger
> ...



Isn't Genbu north? Byakko is west.


----------



## Sakashi (May 3, 2007)

huxter said:


> i have a Dratini LV 25 will trade for Riolu
> 
> i also have:
> mew
> ...



sorry, i got my dratini off GTS just then.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Isn't Genbu north? Byakko is west.



Thanks for catching that mistake :amazed 

North Genbu
West Byakko


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

FFLN I have your female burmy here.
Radishbak I have your Vulpix and Growlithe (I need your code).

Just let me know when you're ready.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

I'm ready. I should have the Pokemon ready within a minute, now... what Pokemon did you want again?

Oh wait. Berries. I don't have them ready yet.


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I'm ready. I should have the Pokemon ready within a minute, now... what Pokemon did you want again?



It doesn't matter, just put a berry on it that I don't have (salac if you have one).

Edit:  It's ok I can give you the burmy now, I trust ya to give me the berries later.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Hm, any particular Pokemon that you want for the trade?


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Hm, any particular Pokemon that you want for the trade?



No, anything is fine.  Unless you have something from my list a few pages back.  But if not, that's ok.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Okay, I'll check the list and head to Wi-Fi after grabbing a Pokemon.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yeah. The more Burmy, the better. Although I caught a second female Burmy today. I'll still take a female Burmy from each of you if you'd still like to trade.
> 
> I'll add your FC right now and we can do the trade with Burmy and Nidoran male if you're able to right now. My FC is in my sig.



As I previously mentioned I'm in uni atm, ill only be home in 4 or so hours.


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

radishbak said:


> As I previously mentioned I'm in uni atm, ill only be home in 4 or so hours.



That's fine, I'll still be around if you want to trade.  Just send me a PM.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the Burmy. Oh, and I do have two more berries on your list. The Rindo and... the berry listed underneath that one. They're all planted right now though, otherwise, I would've sent one over.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

Heh, I finished evolving the Aipom into an Ambipom just then whilst sitting through a rather uneventful lecture.

Lvl 32 Ambipom-> Sassy Nature
Baton Pass
Agility
Swift
Double Hit

One more lecture to go and I'll be home! (approx 2 and a halfhours time)

Hooray for D/P's wifi trading


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Burmy. Oh, and I do have two more berries on your list. The Rindo and... the berry listed underneath that one. They're all planted right now though, otherwise, I would've sent one over.



Oh nice!  XD  No rush, just glad that someone has berries I need.



radishbak said:


> Heh, I finished evolving the Aipom into an Ambipom just then whilst sitting through a rather uneventful lecture.
> 
> Lvl 32 Ambipom-> Sassy Nature
> Baton Pass
> ...



Great.  Just PM me whenever you're ready for the trade.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Rapidash is your version of Entei?



No its gonna be named Kirin. Sense the Kirin isn't really associated with fire, I really would like the shiny version. I could care less if it wasn't legit as long as it had no hacked stats...


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Anyone got extra TM's they can trade?
I'm looking for.
TM87.Swagger
TM90.Substitute
TM29.Psychic
TM80.Rock Slide
TM46.Thief
TM40.Aerial Ace
TM61.Will-o-wisp
TM73.Thunder Wave
TM26.Earthquake

Of course I'll trade something worthwhile in return....


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone got extra TM's they can trade?
> I'm looking for.
> TM87.Swagger
> TM90.Substitute
> ...



I have Shock Wave.  I need X-Scissor TM 81.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

Hey hey, I'm back at home, sitting online now, waiting to trade 

Jump on when you're ready


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

There's an X-Scissor on the way to pal park,you shouldn't miss it.
Fly to pal park then walk out and to the left and you'll run into it.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

I've got TM swagger which I don't think I'll be using


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

What would you want for it?


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

Skeets said:


> There's an X-Scissor on the way to pal park,you shouldn't miss it.
> Fly to pal park then walk out and to the left and you'll run into it.



I need another one for my bug team.  ^^


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

@Kitsune- Oh my. Vulpix is showin ass in D/P  I see what you mean now 

Oh yeah and FFLN should be passing over a Male Nidoran (to answer your question), but I'm not too fussed about the female one 

@Skeets- anything first gen 
A Dodrio (or it's predecessor whose name escapes me atm)


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I need another one for my bug team.  ^^


I could trade you mine for any of the ones on my list....


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I could trade you mine for any of the ones on my list....



Ok, how about Arial Ace?  If it's a yes, I'll see ya in the trading room.



radishbak said:


> @Kitsune- Oh my. Vulpix is showin ass in D/P  I see what you mean now



XD



> Oh yeah and FFLN should be passing over a Male Nidoran (to answer your question), but I'm not too fussed about the female one



Ok if you change your mind, or need anything else first gen just let me know.  ^^


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Ok, how about Arial Ace?  If it's a yes, I'll see ya in the trading room.



Cool,be there in 3 minutes...

@radishbak,not sure I'll see what I got.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

It's a hard knock life for me 

Just finished uni and now I'm off to work.

Lemme know what you've got to offer for Swagger and I'll try to catch you online tommorow for the trade 

(Heh, people use Zubats for Item trades, I use Ponytas.  All named as well)


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a Mudkip or it's evolutions?


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2007)

I suppose if anyone is interested in raising a Pichu of any nature and any stats I could trade for just about anything I don't have.

Other than that I don't have any of the GBA games so I doubt I will have much to trade.


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

@Kitsune I could get one later when my 24 hours are up.

@Stumpy So you want a Pichu? I have one at level 1 with wish.
check last page to see if you have anything i need.


----------



## Masaki (May 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Does anyone have a Mudkip or it's evolutions?



So I herd you liek Mudkip.

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Does anyone have a Mudkip or it's evolutions?



I have a female Swampert in my PC right now, but I hadn't started breeding yet. If you'd like, I could get an egg for you and transfer that over, unless you'd prefer to have a Mudkip with a different Trainer ID.

On another note, I never got the Mudkip joke.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

i have a swampert too! 8D
knows kick ass moves, i dunno f mudkip'll learn it when i breed em though XD


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone got extra TM's they can trade?
> I'm looking for.
> TM87.Swagger
> TM90.Substitute
> ...


Still looking...


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 3, 2007)

anyone have a low lvl magikarp i could have? I dont have much as i have just started the game. lol I dont have the national dex yet so i dont have any of the old pokemon. Anyhow i know traded pokemon have boosted exp points gained. if anyone cares enough to give me a magikarp i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

i have a ralts that knows t.bolt, shadowball, psychic and growl 8)
lvl, pure bred.that could help u through out 8)

ill trade it for a dawn stone ^^

or a cradonis that knows hammer hand or sumthing, iron tail,EQ, and sumthing else i cant remember X_D buts its also gud


----------



## huxter (May 3, 2007)

updated my list : 

Feebas
Totodile
Houndour
Sableye
Metagross 

just tell me what u want and i'll see if i have it i also have

Mew, celebi, jirachi, if u want to *see *them


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

I've got Feebas. I can breed Totodile. I can port over Houndour and Sableye. I can also port and breed a Beldum. I would like to see Celebi.

I don't know what I would want for those Pokemon though. Maybe some items. Do you have any berries that seem new to you or rare? I can take some of those.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Does anyone have a Mudkip or it's evolutions?



I do, if you want it. I also have any item you want as well (well, if you don't mind Pokemon from sweatshops in Guam) 

PS: Wanna verse sometime?


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Okay, I've been breeding and I have lots of baby Charmander, Chimchar, and Bulbasaur right now. They're up for grabs. Just make an offer.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

huxter said:


> updated my list :
> 
> Feebas
> Totodile
> ...


I'd like to see Celebi and Mew please. (are the other pokes what you offer or what you want? cause i can give you a bunch of feebasses...i'd just have to Ppark em)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

i have celebi and mew, but i need to trade em from emerald X_D


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

does anyone have elekid with ice and fire punch? i need one.

name a pkm you might want and it might be yours. 

PM me if you do, cuz I wont be on the thread for long today...


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll PM accordingly.   


Can anyone show me their Latios or Ho-oh?  I'll give a pokemon for the peep show.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Hm, I have a Latios and Ho-Oh. I haven't transferred them yet though. Ho-Oh is on my Colosseum game while Latios is still on my Ruby.


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Hm, I have a Latios and Ho-Oh. I haven't transferred them yet though. Ho-Oh is on my Colosseum game while Latios is still on my Ruby.



When you tranfer them, I'll give you a Sealo for a peek.  XD


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

XD I suppose that would work. It's just a peek anyway.


----------



## huxter (May 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'd like to see Celebi and Mew please. (are the other pokes what you offer or what you want? cause i can give you a bunch of feebasses...i'd just have to Ppark em)



the list is for the ones im looking 4


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

I can do some trading with you huxter. I would also like to see Celebi.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

Can anyone let me borrow their 3 Regis so I can get a Regigigas? Won't take long, since I plan to get it quick with a Master Ball. Probably be done in less than an hour, then I'll return those 3 Regis to you.

I'll let you hold onto my Level 70 Giritina, Level 60 Infernape, and my Level 47 Dialga during that time.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

huxter said:


> the list is for the ones im looking 4



Well..i could give you all of those pokes in the list ...exept gross ofcourse which would require alot of training...and i'm sure you'd wanna EV him yourself. If metagross breeds with a ditto though i could give you his first form.

So what else you got to offer exept mew and celebi viewings? You giving anyTM or anything else?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 3, 2007)

Krag said:


> Can anyone let me borrow their 3 Regis so I can get a Regigigas? Won't take long, since I plan to get it quick with a Master Ball. Probably be done in less than an hour, then I'll return those 3 Regis to you.
> 
> I'll let you hold onto my Level 70 Giritina, Level 60 Infernape, and my Level 47 Dialga during that time.



want me to just send you Regigigas?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 3, 2007)

I have a couple things I want...

Female Donphan (Impish)
Female Sneasel (Jolly)
Female Bagon (Modest)
Female Starmie (Modest)
*Female Larvitar (Jolly)*
*Male Sneasel/Smeargle with both Ice Punch and Pursuit (Any Nature)*
*Any Pokemon with Pokerus*

I'm willing to trade lots for the ones that are bolded. I can care less about my berries, stones, and whatnot, I just want to breed uber Pokemon so I can offer lots. 

For those of you who are also breeding uber pokemon for battles, I have a Horsea with both Hydro Pump and Dragon Dance, and Charmander with Dragon Dance. So if you're making some beastly Dragon pokemon *cough* CSmence *cough* and Tyranitar, hit me up.

Send me a tell if you have any of those and are interested in trading, thank you.


----------



## huxter (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I can do some trading with you huxter. I would also like to see Celebi.


 
sure thing! just let me know

to *Dreikoo*

i still have basically all my TM's and i have a hell of a lot of berries....


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Okay. I would like to see Celebii first. I can give you a Feebas egg. I don't know what I would really want. A rare berry, perhaps? I can also give you a Totodile egg.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

huxter said:


> sure thing! just let me know
> 
> to *Dreikoo*
> 
> i still have basically all my TM's and i have a hell of a lot of berries....



Ok then i want TM 26 and TM 91 and TM 53 and 51. I can give all those pokes you asked for for these TMs. 

Also how you feel bout what i said about the 1st form of metagross? You want it or you only want a metagross?


----------



## huxter (May 4, 2007)

ok shorter list 

Feebas
Totodile
Houndour
Metagross 

to *FFLN*

like what berry

to *Dreikoo*
let me check what i have


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

I've got the Feebas and Totodile eggs ready.

Do you have any of the rarer berries? Like those that reduce damage from super-effective moves or the berries that raise stats?


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a male *Shuppet* and *Corsola*
PM me if you have one so we can work out a trade.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> want me to just send you Regigigas?



Why would you want to do that? I'd rather just catch it myself though instead of taking someones elses. I doubt I can get one on GTS.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Okay, I've been breeding and I have lots of baby Charmander, Chimchar, and Bulbasaur right now. They're up for grabs. Just make an offer.



@_@ willing to trade my soul for two charmanders.

If there is anything you could imagine a player with pearl and seven gym badges could have that you want I could probably get it for you.


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

I can get you 2 charmanders,do you have any of these?

TM80.Rock Slide
TM46.Thief
TM40.Aerial Ace
TM61.Will-o-wisp
TM73.Thunder Wave
TM26.Earthquake
TM92.Trick Room


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> @_@ willing to trade my soul for two charmanders.
> 
> If there is anything you could imagine a player with pearl and seven gym badges could have that you want I could probably get it for you.



Well, there's nothing that I really want in terms of Pokemon. Do you have any berries that seem rare? Perhaps you've come across some berries that say they reduce super-effective damage or that they boost stats in a pinch?

Just PM or post a good time for the trade.

My PC boxes are getting a bit full... but I'd also like to keep at least one Pokemon from each person that I trade with, so maybe... you could send a female Shinx as a trade Pokemon with a berry, like those I stated above, attached. The other Pokemon can be anything else. *sigh* I don't like to release the Pokemon I get, but I'm probably going to have to in order to keep things tidy.

Oh, and if you've never come across any berries like that, you could just send a berry that seems rare to you.

Oh wait, you have Pearl. Hm, well, if you've captured some Sudowoodo or Bonsly, I'd like one. If you haven't, you can also send a Glameow over.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Well, there's nothing that I really want in terms of Pokemon. Do you have any berries that seem rare? Perhaps you've come across some berries that say they reduce super-effective damage or that they boost stats in a pinch?
> 
> Just PM or post a good time for the trade.
> 
> ...


I catch everything I can possibly catch so yes I have Sudowoodo, Bonsly, and Glameow (and Purugly I suppose).

Any particular nature or level range you interested in?  I can try to get some that are a bit more desirable.



Kitsune said:


> Pokemon I need:
> 
> Mudkip (or it's evolutions)
> Crobat
> ...


If you are still in need of that Drifblim I can either give you one that is currently 34 and has whatever moves the day care taught him or I can breed a Drifloom for you.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I catch everything I can possibly catch so yes I have Sudowoodo, Bonsly, and Glameow (and Purugly I suppose).
> 
> Any particular nature or level range you interested in?  I can try to get some that are a bit more desirable.



Well, if you happen to have a female Sudowoodo or Bonsly, that'll be fine. If you have a male Glameow, that would be preferred. I don't really mind the natures that they'll have. Any level is okay too.

Friend code? Mine is in my sig.

Oh, and the Charmander that I have available for trade have the following natures: Careful, Quiet, Naive, and Timid. They all have Flamethrower. Which two would you prefer? I'm assuming that you'd like the Quiet one, for one of the two.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

Code:
3007 4582 5586

I have the Female Sudowoodo.  Acquiring myself a male Glameow right now.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Okay. Don't worry too much about the male Glameow if you can't get one. There's only a 25% chance of getting a male one. Although, that's better than some other Pokemon.

Oh, and which two Charmander did you want?


----------



## Kitsune (May 4, 2007)

FFLN:  I could use a Totodile egg.  I may have a male glameow, I'll go check.  If not is there anything else you're interested in?  I have a lot of starters and 1st-3rd gen pokes.



Stumpy said:


> If you are still in need of that Drifblim I can either give you one that is currently 34 and has whatever moves the day care taught him or I can breed a Drifloom for you.



I just need the Drifblim.  What are you interested in?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

A Totodile egg? Sure. Oh, and I do have a few unplanted Rindo berries right now. I'm doing the daily harvesting right now, so it may grow once I'm done with that.

You can just trade me a berry for the egg. Oh, unless you happen to have a spare Squirtle.


----------



## Kitsune (May 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> A Totodile egg? Sure. Oh, and I do have a few unplanted Rindo berries right now. I'm doing the daily harvesting right now, so it may grow once I'm done with that.
> 
> You can just trade me a berry for the egg.



What berry?  I have all the normal ones, and a few exotic ones planted.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

> Okay. Don't worry too much about the male Glameow if you can't get one. There's only a 25% chance of getting a male one. Although, that's better than some other Pokemon.
> 
> Oh, and which two Charmander did you want?



lol yea that Glameow is already pissing me off, but I'll get him.

Honestly, I don't even know what all the natures do yet, so I'll let you decide.  I don't suppose I could get a female could I?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol yea that Glameow is already pissing me off, but I'll get him.
> 
> Honestly, I don't even know what all the natures do yet, so I'll let you decide.  I don't suppose I could get a female could I?



Probably not. I only have one female Charmander, and it was among the litter of five that I currently have. Also, for the natures, the Quiet one has increased Special Attack, the Naive and Timid ones have increased Speed, the Careful one has increased Special Defense.

Kitsune, I edited my previous post to also add in the possibility of a Squirtle, if you have one available for trade. I'll check your berry list though, just in case you don't have a Squirtle available.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 4, 2007)

hey kitsune, i got another berry u might want, its the one that reduces super effective plat attacks, i dont remember the name, ill trade for a tortwig i guess so i have all three


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

For berries, the Yacan or Payapa berries, if you have any currently available.

^That's the Rindo berry.


----------



## Kitsune (May 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> For berries, the Yacan or Payapa berries, if you have any currently available.
> 
> ^That's the Rindo berry.



I have a Payapa planted.  I'll PM you when it's ready.  Should be sometime soon.



			
				Salmonking said:
			
		

> hey kitsune, i got another berry u might want, its the one that reduces super effective plat attacks, i dont remember the name, ill trade for a tortwig i guess so i have all three



Sounds great.  I hope the WiFi works this time.  PM me when you're ready to trade.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Probably not. I only have one female Charmander, and it was among the litter of five that I currently have. Also, for the natures, the Quiet one has increased Special Attack, the Naive and Timid ones have increased Speed, the Careful one has increased Special Defense.


I see.  Then I suppose the Quiet and Timid ones would do.

Willing to do the trade now?  I'm still trying to get his male glameow lol I can give it to you whenever i finally do get it.


Kitsune said:


> I just need the Drifblim.  What are you interested in?


I am in need of a plant type pokemon, preferably one of the starters, but not too picky.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

I can do the trade now. If you don't have a male Glameow, that's fine, but would you happen to have any rare berries that you could trade?

Oh, and if it's a Grass starter that you're looking for... I could give you a Bulbasaur.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

I don't know which berries are considered rare by others, but I have one Lum, one Grepa, and one Shuca if those are rare.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

I'll take the Shuca if you don't mind. I can always give you more later if you decide that you want one.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

alright so you want a Sudowoodo or a Bonsly (or both i guess)?  I'll attach the berry to whichever.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

I'll take a Bonsly. The second Pokemon you trade can hold the berry. You can make that whichever Pokemon you'd prefer.

I'll be waiting in the lobby.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

Alright just caught that bastard glameow.  Headed to pokecenter and ill meet u there?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Alright just caught that bastard glameow.  Headed to pokecenter and ill meet u there?



Oh, and did you want a Bulbasaur too?


----------



## Kitsune (May 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I don't know which berries are considered rare by others, but I have one Lum, one Grepa, and one Shuca if those are rare.



I want a Shuca.  ^^  What are you looking for?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

I brought a Bulbasaur along, just in case you want it.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I want a Shuca.  ^^  What are you looking for?


I'm going to hold onto it for a bit.  Probably going to plant it.  I'll be sure to check if u still need one when it ripens.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Yes. Plant it and spread the berriness.8)


----------



## Kitsune (May 4, 2007)

Yes yes berries make the world a brighter place!


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I just need the Drifblim.  What are you interested in?


Training a new Drifblim for ya.  Would you care to offer anything for it?  Just got a bulbasaur so grass isn's a priority anymore.


----------



## Kitsune (May 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Training a new Drifblim for ya.  Would you care to offer anything for it?  Just got a bulbasaur so grass isn's a priority anymore.



><  Oh I just got one today.  But thanks anyway.  If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

Alright no problem.  This will be my new breeder then.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 5, 2007)

Could someone trade then trade back to help me evolve my haunter, I'd really appreciate it...

Also, would anyone happen to have any extra Toxic TM's? Save me a lot of time to get my hands on a few of those...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Could someone trade then trade back to help me evolve my haunter, I'd really appreciate it...
> 
> Also, would anyone happen to have any extra Toxic TM's? Save me a lot of time to get my hands on a few of those...



btw Tokio,
Other "mythological" Pokemon include
Dunsparce and Mawile
Wiki them as i've added info in their articles


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 5, 2007)

I know about Mawile, I just gotta get someone to trade me one, as they are hard to get in DP. Didn't know about Dunsparce though, thanks.


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

Can anyone show me a Raikou?


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

ya once i unlock pal park maybe...


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have a chickorita?




BlackSmoke said:


> ya once i unlock pal park maybe...



Oh great, I just need to see it.  Let me know when you have it.  And tell what you want to see in return, I have the legendaries not on my list.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

8D i have all the dogs, i need to get em out emerald though, i could show em to u tomorrow ^^


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8D i have all the dogs, i need to get em out emerald though, i could show em to u tomorrow ^^



Sounds great.  ^^


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Does anyone have a chickorita?



I could give you another egg.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

Anyone have elekid with ice punch? im willing to trade your offer... i need the elekid!!!

PM me if you do


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I could give you another egg.



Oh yeah!  What do you want for it?


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Oh yeah!  What do you want for it?



Mmm... berries? I've got some extra Yache berries laying around too. Would you happen to have a Slowpoke, female, though?


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Mmm... berries? I've got some extra Yache berries laying around too. Would you happen to have a Slowpoke, female, though?



Unfortunaltly I don't have a slowpoke.  And all my unique berries are planted.  I could give you a munchlax, eevee, phione, growlithe, bagon, miltank, just to name a few.  And I'll have some interesting berries in a couple days.


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

Hmm... a Munchlax seems fine. I'll get started on that egg then.


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Hmm... a Munchlax seems fine. I'll get started on that egg then.



Ok great ^^

See you in the room soon then.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 6, 2007)

I am looking for the following:
Modest natured Lv1 Ralts with Shadow Ball and Thunderbolt. (With the Synchronize ability)
Lv1 Modest natured Happiny (with Natural Cure ability) with Heal bell and either one of the these attacks Shadow Ball OR Psychic.
A Lunatone
A Jolly Swinub with Ancient Power


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 6, 2007)

Anyone got a Timid and/or Adamant Ditto for trade or borrow? 
I still need a Pokemon with Pokerus and all the Burmys.

Send me a PM if you wanna trade.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Kitsune ill give you earthquake if you trade me or let me borrow a ditto, if you have one. Also i have jaboca, can you trade me a phione?


----------



## Kitsune (May 6, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Kitsune ill give you earthquake if you trade me or let me borrow a ditto, if you have one. Also i have jaboca, can you trade me a phione?



I'll give you a ditto and a phione if you give me Earthquake and a Jaboca.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Alright deal, pm me when you get on :]


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the trade..


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2007)

Still looking for these,let me know what you'd like in return.
TM80.Rock Slide
TM46.Thief
TM40.Aerial Ace
TM61.Will-o-wisp
TM73.Thunder Wave
TM26.Earthquake
TM92.Trick Room


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

I got thief, do you have todadile?


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2007)

Sadly I don't,have any one else you might want?


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Do you have torchic or squirtle?


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2007)

I can get you an egg of either one.I have Blastoise and Blaziken so I'll have to breed them first,if that's alright with you?


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

No problem, go with blaiziken


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2007)

I'll have it for you as soon as possible.I'm in the middle of something so,I'll make sure to pm you when I'm ready.


----------



## axelsar (May 6, 2007)

*A lot of pokemon!!!*

I have a lot of the pokemon you need,


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

A Bagon
A Beldum


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

What??? o.0


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

I want a Bagon any gender/nature will do and a Beldum. Level is irrelevant.


----------



## FFLN (May 6, 2007)

I'll give you a Beldum. I went on a recent breeding spree with Beldum and I have around... 10 or so at level 1. I can also give you a Bagon egg.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Need Light Ball

Will offer one of these:

Tododile egg
Feebas egg
Any tm I have or i can get


----------



## FFLN (May 7, 2007)

I have bunches of Light Balls. I can take a TM. What've you got available?


----------



## Lazybook (May 7, 2007)

not much :/

Bullet Seed
hidden Power
taunt
Return
Brick Break
Rock Tomb
Recycle
Flash
Stealth rock
Grass not
swagger
pluck


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 7, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I am looking for the following pokemon or Items:
> Modest natured Lv1 Ralts with the Synchronize ability
> A Male Skitty that knows Heal Bell (don't care about nature or level)
> A Lv1 Modest Murkrow
> ...



EDIT: I have a crapload of Rotoms to spare


----------



## FFLN (May 7, 2007)

Shinji said:


> not much :/
> 
> Bullet Seed
> hidden Power
> ...



Hmm... I guess I'll take a Stealth Rock for it.


----------



## Lazybook (May 7, 2007)

Alright Ill pmed you.

Anyone need a mime jr?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

I now have two Omanytes and a heart scale if anyone wants them.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

Does anyone have an Adamant natured *Ditto* I may have or use for a little bit?


----------



## Stumpy (May 9, 2007)

I should have two spare Shuca berries by tomorrow for those of you who were interested.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

That's okay. I have a bunch of Shuca berries now. Kitsune might still be interested though.


----------



## Wicked (May 9, 2007)

can anybody breed nincada here?


----------



## Kitsune (May 9, 2007)

Stumpy, I need Shuca.  What pokemon do you need?




Tears said:


> can anybody breed nincada here?



I can


----------



## Wicked (May 9, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Stumpy, I need Shuca.  What pokemon do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do? great! Do you think its possible to make a egg for me? And what would you want in return, note i dont have anything special in terms of pokemon


----------



## Stumpy (May 9, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Stumpy, I need Shuca.  What pokemon do you need?


Do you have a Growlithe or a Vulpix  by any chance?  Preferably a Growlithe.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Do you have a Growlithe or a Vulpix  by any chance?  Preferably a Growlithe.



If he doesn't have one, I can provide you with one of each.


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2007)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Do you have a Growlithe or a Vulpix by any chance? Preferably a Growlithe.



I'm pretty sure Kit does, but she won't be around for a few hours here.



			
				Ninja Prinny said:
			
		

> If he doesn't have one, I can provide you with one of each.



Kitsune is a girl


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 9, 2007)

I can trade A Mew, lvl 100, 
HP 327
Attack 221
Defense 233
Sp. Attack 219
Sp. Def 234
Speed 226

For a Kyogre, Mewtwo, Groudon or Deoxys lvl 100


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Edit: Sorry, I'll do this correctly
Giratina
Lvl. 71,Attack_164 Defense_194 Sp. Atk_168 Sp. Def_172 Speed_139, his attacks are Shadow Force, Fly, Earth Power, and Dragon Claw 
Spiritomb NOT BREEDED!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Kitsune is a girl



Forgot the needed fact that you were talking about her in the first place.


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 9, 2007)

*D/P Trading a lvl 100 Mew*

I'm trading a lvl 100 Mew. Place an offer below.
My Fc
1461 2673 3765


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Mew is my favorite pokemon I'll give you a Groudon for him...pleeeease! My friend code is....uh-oh...forgot.....I'll edit this and put it down. Nevahmind it's in my sig...sorry to say this though, he's level 62. Is that okay? I hope it is, Mew's my fave!


----------



## Lazybook (May 9, 2007)

I got a legit Darkrai obtained through the Japanese D/P glitch, *nor AR. *Lv40, anybody want it?


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

YES I WANT IT!! What do you want?


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 9, 2007)

HOOOOOOOOYEEEEEEEAHHHHH I GOT CELEBI LVL 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 9, 2007)

I'll trade a lvl 100 mew for a lvl 100 non hacked mewtwo kyogre or deoxys


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I got a legit Darkrai obtained through the Japanese D/P glitch, *nor AR. *Lv40, anybody want it?



I am quite interested.


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Hikaru, you seem to want to get rid of that Mew alot, may as well give it to me if I give you a Groudon lvl 62 AND a Mewtwo level 75.


----------



## Lazybook (May 9, 2007)

Do you have any shinies


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

No shinies. But I have a Giratina that I DISPISE! He's just an annoying legendary sitting in my box and I don't want him!


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 9, 2007)

thats my favorite pokemon!


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

oh, I have 2 and I don't want the second one. He's cool, I just don't like the second one cuz I only need 1.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Anyone have a male Skitty?


----------



## Sakashi (May 10, 2007)

Looking for an Aron.
Willing to trade a Gible.

PM ME or reply.


----------



## FFLN (May 10, 2007)

hikaru2227 said:


> I can trade A Mew, lvl 100,
> HP 327
> Attack 221
> Defense 233
> ...



Those are some pretty crappy stats for a level 100 Mew...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Those are some pretty crappy stats for a level 100 Mew...



He prolly hacked it and hacked rare candies for it too or hacked it as a lvl 100 pokemone because those stats are of a lvl 100 Mew with 0 EVs and 1 IV in every stat.


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 10, 2007)

for gods sake read my sig. i dont hack, i just have no life.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

hikaru2227 said:


> for gods sake read my sig. i dont hack, i just have no life.



If i write in my sig that i'm godzilla the town i live in won't dissapear when i fart  . Declaring innocence without provocation only puts more doubts in peoples minds about you.

And your mew's stats suck so much that only if you didn't train it at all and only fed it rare candies they could be so horrible. Also why getting gimped pokemon would require you having no life? I trained my dragonite from a lvl5 dratini to a fully Evd 72 (and growing) dragonite in less than 2 days. 

You don't need to not have a life to get good pokes you need a working method and common sence >.> .


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Requesting:
Beldum(any gender)
Togepi

Also accepting any of their evolutions.


In return I'll try to get you what you want. I don't have many notable pokemon though.


----------



## FFLN (May 10, 2007)

I replied to you earlier. I have a bunch of Beldum. I can probably trade later tonight.


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

Currently want: Staraptor
Yes yes, I'm too lazy to train my Staravia I know but right now I'm training my team. I'll see what I can get for ya.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

hikaru2227 said:


> Stupid freaking flamer



Well... if you got it on the GTS you don't actually know if he's hacked or not >.>. And his stast being in the low 200s when they should be in the low 300s suggest that so i'm not actually flaming you when i say your mew is hacked or fed rare candies for all of his lvls , i'm just stating facts.

 Now if you don't like that fine by me but just know how things are and i don't suck since my mew (which i got in an event legitimately while having a life but you that claim to not have one cause of pokemon had to trade over the GTS to get him  ) has 311 attack special attack 302 speed and all other stats 280+ .


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

@Hikaru
your Mews stats should be higher. My non EV trained starter and a few other pokemon I've used since the start have stats in the high 200s at level 80.


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 10, 2007)

look, idk thats the one I traded, my other one is better
his stats are mostly 290s, but i havent given him any vitamins


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

hikaru2227 said:


> I dont really give a crap



Yes , duely noted. However the fact of the conversation was weather you were correct or not abot your Mew , not about what were your personall feelings on the matter which i bet no one gives a flying **** about .


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 10, 2007)

IF YOU BATTLE ME I'LL FREAKING KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homura (May 10, 2007)

Anyone here have a spare Electrobooster that you can trade? We can trade items here right? o.o;


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Wanna battle?


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Anyone heres got any shiny pokemon? I will trade a legit Lv 40 Darkrai (obtained through japanese game glitch from newmoon) for it.


----------



## Homura (May 10, 2007)

Oi Shinji! =O Let me see that Darkrai before you trade it so I can get it through GTS. Lol  If not that's ok.


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anyone heres got any shiny pokemon? I will trade a legit Lv 40 Darkrai (obtained through japanese game glitch from newmoon) for it.



I have a shiny Starly and Parasect, but I'd only part with them for an un EVd, bold Suicune.


----------



## vervex (May 10, 2007)

Question for ya experts 

How to get an Alakazam in Pokemon Pearl ? It says "trade" on Serebii.net. Does it mean Abra who evolves to Kadabra will never evolve to Alakazam ? 
(my pokemon knowledge is a bist dusty, sorry !)

Thanks !


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2007)

vervex said:


> Question for ya experts
> 
> How to get an Alakazam in Pokemon Pearl ? It says "trade" on Serebii.net. Does it mean Abra who evolves to Kadabra will never evolve to Alakazam ?
> (my pokemon knowledge is a bist dusty, sorry !)
> ...



Yes, you have to trade it to get it to evolve.  If you find someone who will help you out, they'll trade it back to you once it evolves.


----------



## vervex (May 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yes, you have to trade it to get it to evolve.  If you find someone who will help you out, they'll trade it back to you once it evolves.



Can it be with a character in the game or it has to be someone of the exterior ?
I personally use an emulator, so the second option is impossible for me I guess.


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2007)

vervex said:


> Can it be with a character in the game or it has to be someone of the exterior ?
> I personally use an emulator, so the second option is impossible for me I guess.



It's impossible then, sorry.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

vervex said:


> Can it be with a character in the game or it has to be someone of the exterior ?
> I personally use an emulator, so the second option is impossible for me I guess.



Only with real people over the wifi or Ds wirless , sorry :/ .


----------



## vervex (May 10, 2007)

Well thanks for the help !


----------



## Stumpy (May 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Kitsunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still need that Shuca Kit?


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Still need that Shuca Kit?



Nah I got one.  But if you still need Growlithe and Vulpix just PM me and we can arrange something.


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anyone heres got any shiny pokemon? I will trade a legit Lv 40 Darkrai (obtained through japanese game glitch from newmoon) for it.



PLEASE I'LL GIVE YOU A SHINY DIALGA FOR IT! Please don't give it to someone else. It's a Dialga and it's shiny. Level 47. Not trained and his moves are default. I didn'tlike teach it 4 HMs.....like some peple do to their Infernapes then trade to me....bastards.....anyway, I'll give that to ya for it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2007)

hmm...... anyone know the website for the pkm d/p nintendo events?

i heard they are obtainable by internet so...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmm...... anyone know the website for the pkm d/p nintendo events?
> 
> i heard they are obtainable by internet so...



There is speculation for wifi events but they aren't open yet. I'm not sure if there'll even be wifi events .


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anyone heres got any shiny pokemon? I will trade a legit Lv 40 Darkrai (obtained through japanese game glitch from newmoon) for it.



PLEASE I'LL GIVE YOU A SHINY DIALGA FOR IT! Please don't give it to someone else. It's a Dialga and it's shiny. Level 47. Not trained and his moves are default. I didn'tlike teach it 4 HMs.....like some peple do to their Infernapes then trade to me....bastards.....anyway, I'll give that to ya for it.
I'LL KEEP POSTING THIS UNTIL I EITHER GET TURNED DOWN OR GET THE TRADE!


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Geez no need to be in a hurry. I can simply clone it through gts trick. Ill contact you later. 

Btw is your pokemon legit?


----------



## FFLN (May 11, 2007)

I have a Shiny level 47 Palkia... with the OT being JOKER. Is that the OT for your Shiny Dialga? Does your Dialga also have Pokerus? It's pretty obvious just how this person "captured" these shiny Palkia and Dialga if you got it off of the GTS.


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

@FFLN i dont have much but will you take my shining zaptos for your Shining Palkia?


----------



## FFLN (May 11, 2007)

Huh? No. I'm not offering it for trade. I was only mentioning that I got a shiny Palkia off of GTS, so if he got a shiny Dialga off of GTS too and it's from the same OT, it's most likely a "created" Pokemon.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Geez no need to be in a hurry. I can simply clone it through gts trick. Ill contact you later.
> 
> Btw is your pokemon legit?



I don't know how I can be positive. Shall I check his base stats? If his base stats are too low it's not legit right? If so then I'll check right now. Oh and mine don't have Pokerus and it wasn't from joker. I had a shiny Palkia.....I traded it for a lvl 100 Dialga. (I have Pearl and at the time I didn't have any Dialgas let alone a lvl 100) It was worth it. Oh yeah, contact me if you ever get a shiny Charmander Charmeleon OR Charizard. I will take those off yer hands....I'll give ya like 2 pokemon if the ones I got ain't good enough. Oh and I posted in the normal thread and your Mew's stats are waaaaaay too low. I don't think he's legit. I'll take him off yer hands though because he's my favorite pokemon.


----------



## FFLN (May 11, 2007)

Hm, I checked the stats of my Palkia. It seems like relatively normal stats. At least it's not scraping along at the bottom of the barrel. Oh, and I forgot to add that it's a Japanese Palkia.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

I checked my Dialga's stats, I think he's completely legit. His only stats that are too high are only like 6 points higher than they should be. Also that could be like protein and calcium and stuff. He has one stat that's 10 pointss too low. It's speed. But, I think he's legit.


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

Ok then deal.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Cool. So uh, we gonna PM?


----------



## cricent (May 12, 2007)

Anyone want a level 58 gengar? lol I retrieved from my LFG game.. so now I have 2.  Anyway i'm looking for a feebas or a beldum, idc about the level but if anyone has any spares please pm me =)


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Sure, I got a Feebas, I got like 20.....literally, they're taking up my box space.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Sure, I got a Feebas, I got like 20.....literally, they're taking up my box space.



What do you want for a Feebas?


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I don't care....maybe something easy to get but still cool...Could you get me a pidgeot? Or a Swellow?WAIT! Mime Jr. I want a Mime Jr.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I don't care....maybe something easy to get but still cool...Could you get me a pidgeot? Or a Swellow?WAIT! Mime Jr. I want a Mime Jr.



I can get you one. PM me whenever you want to trade. I'll give you my friend code there.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (May 14, 2007)

Finally down to the last five...

*Want*: Darkrai, Palkia, Mewtwo, Lugia, and/or Arceus preferably not hacked/shiny.

*Willing to give*: Pretty much anything. I have tons of Pokemon  from breeding/trading non-stop since I beat the E4


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 14, 2007)

i have palkia... and i'll trade it for gible is that ok SC


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Finally down to the last five...
> 
> *Want*: Darkrai, Palkia, Mewtwo, Lugia, and/or Arceus preferably not hacked/shiny.
> 
> *Willing to give*: Pretty much anything. I have tons of Pokemon  from breeding/trading non-stop since I beat the E4



You got Ho-oh or Deoxys? I'm willing to part with a lvl 100 mew2 for one of these. (ofcourse legit )


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 14, 2007)

Well, I just earned the rock smash HM, but I don't want to waste it on a good pokemon, so.. could anyone give me the Corphish pokemon? I just started the game so I don't think I have anything to offer that you don't have


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Finally down to the last five...
> 
> *Want*: Darkrai, Palkia, Mewtwo, Lugia, and/or Arceus preferably not hacked/shiny.
> 
> *Willing to give*: Pretty much anything. I have tons of Pokemon  from breeding/trading non-stop since I beat the E4



Lol, well there is no way to get Arceus yet, so the only ones you'll find are hacked.


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

Offers (legit but cloned beforehand)

Spiritomb (egg)
Shaymin
Darkrai
Shining Uxie
Shining Mew
Shining Azelf
Shining Baulbasaur
Shining Squirtle
Shining Charmander
Shining Snorlax
Shining Eevee
Shining Deoxys
Shining Moltres
Shining Lapras
Shining Dialga
Shining Weezing
Shining Latias


Wants

Electroboosters
Any Shinies


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

wait,shinji, did u offer that darkrai to me then? oO....


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 14, 2007)

could anyone give me a LV1 Charmander for free? (without a name change) :X


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 14, 2007)

I need a male pichu.

And if someone has Latias, I have a Latios to trade.


----------



## Nico (May 14, 2007)

I have a male Pichu.

What are you willing to trade? o.o


----------



## Rainstorm (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone have a Trapinch? And what would you like in return?


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wait,shinji, did u offer that darkrai to me then? oO....



huh....


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2007)

i need a lv 10 or lower beldum... if it is shiny, i will give what you want. (if i have it)


----------



## Kitsune (May 14, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Does anyone have a Trapinch? And what would you like in return?



I do.  See my sig for what I am looking for.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 15, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I do.  See my sig for what I am looking for.



Nevermind. I just got one.


----------



## Itachi77 (May 15, 2007)

I have a shiny Scizor and a Mewtwo that is Modest with high IV's. I also have a Shiny Bellosom. I have a EV Trained Adamant Rampardos. I want any EV trained Pokemon.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Could I give you a lvl 100 Shiny Charizard and a lvl 100 Shiny Metagross for the Scizor and Mewtwo. They weren't evd in one specific area.


----------



## Itachi77 (May 15, 2007)

Sure, code is 0859 9730 6554


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Alright, code in sig. Give me a minute though I gotta do something.


----------



## Itachi77 (May 15, 2007)

Ready yet?


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

For right now I can only do the Metagross. I'll PM you when I'm ready for the Charizard. Alright.


----------



## Itachi77 (May 15, 2007)

Ok so Mewtwo for Metagross?


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I'd prefer the Scizor.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2007)

Looking for a male EEVEE with a chained Wish...


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2007)

*Ditto Farm*

I'm my quest to breed perfect natured pokemon, I have collected a lot of Dittos.  For those of you who don't know, if you make Ditto hold an everstone (as long as it's the "female" in the relationship), the child has a 50% chance of inheriting it's parent's nature.  So long story short, if you've been trying for days to hatch that certain natured pokemon with no luck, look no further.  I may have the perfect Ditto for you.  Just PM me with a request and an offer.  See my sig for desired pokemon/berries/items.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Looking for a male EEVEE with a chained Wish...



As soon as my Pichu evolves I can breed you one.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 18, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> As soon as my Pichu evolves I can breed you one.



thank you.. i want a male.. PM if you are looking for something and i might have it XD...


----------



## Kitsune (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone have a Snorunt?  (Or Glalie/Froslass?)  An egg would be fine.


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

I want a Timid Eevee. I'll give you an Electrobooster.


----------



## FFLN (May 20, 2007)

Kitsune, I can take care of that.


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

Nevermind about that Ditto.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 21, 2007)

Looking for a shiny riolu, will trade a shiny absol for it.


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

I am looking for a Timid Latios. I can pretty much arrange anything for it in return ^^


----------



## Rainstorm (May 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Does anyone have a Snorunt?  (Or Glalie/Froslass?)  An egg would be fine.



I have a male Snorunt in the box somewhere.


----------



## cricent (May 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a Lanturn with the egg move Psybeam, i forget if its chinchou who comes first.. but anyway I can give any pokemon you want except for Palkia.  Since I'm starting pearl over i gave him to my bro. Thanks!


----------



## cricent (May 23, 2007)

Nevermind, breeded one on my own =)


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 23, 2007)

i'm making level 1 Feebas to anyone who wants one. I'm looking for Evees, starters, or Dittos.


----------



## Kitsune (May 23, 2007)

Can someone show me a Dragonite?  I just need to see one.


----------



## FFLN (May 23, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Can someone show me a Dragonite?  I just need to see one.



I can show you mine. I believe we also have a trade to do too.


----------



## Masaki (May 24, 2007)

Looking for a Modest Porygon.

Yeah, I'm at my breaking point at the moment.  Tell me what you want in return, I might be able to breed a Treeko or Charmander if needed.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 24, 2007)

*Searching For:*
Evee
Swinub
Minun
Plusle
Squirtle 

*Willing to Trade:*
Drifloon 
Feebas (it's rare >.<) 
Chatot
Machoke 
Gravaler 
Cherubi
Glameow
um....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

I could trade you all those things you need but i don't care about those pokes you offer since i already got em. You giving away any TMs?


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 24, 2007)

wut TMs did u have in mind?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

~Kaio-Cam~ said:


> wut TMs did u have in mind?



Roost , avalance , trick room...oh and explosion.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 24, 2007)

ok, I'll trade you Trick Room for an Evee or Squirtle.

*damn connecting errors*

My friend code is 1633 0801 1051
When would you like to trade?


----------



## Masaki (May 24, 2007)

I have Plusle and Minun.  If you're willing to wait, I can trade them in an hour or two when I get home/breed some to keep.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 24, 2007)

which Pokemon would you want Masaki


----------



## SinnerItachi (May 24, 2007)

anyone want a torchic? or a bulbasaur or a clefa?


----------



## Susano'o (May 24, 2007)

Looking for the following for trade:

Chimcar
Turtwig
Elekid
and Magby


----------



## Masaki (May 24, 2007)

~Kaio-Cam~ said:


> which Pokemon would you want Masaki



I have all of those.

Do you have any other rare ones?  A diamond exclusive (Scyther, Stunky, or another new one that isn't Stunky if there is one) would be nice.

A modest Ditto or Porygon would also work as well.


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

SinnerItachi said:


> anyone want a torchic? or a bulbasaur or a clefa?



i want torchic and bulbasaur how? what u want


----------



## bassplayer52194 (May 25, 2007)

can i please have a manaphy egg


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

Looking for Ditto also


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 26, 2007)

Anyone have a male Slakoth with Night Slash?


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

Need shinies, pokemon in my sig are for trade


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Does anyone have an Adamant Ditto? And what would they like to trade for?


----------



## 2Shea (May 26, 2007)

If you check the previous page you will see that Kitsune is offering dittos of almost all natures, and I believe she would trade an adamant for something worthwhile off of her list of wanted pokemon etc.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 26, 2007)

cricent said:


> Anyone want a level 58 gengar? lol I retrieved from my LFG game.. so now I have 2.  Anyway i'm looking for a feebas or a beldum, idc about the level but if anyone has any spares please pm me =)



if you still want a Feebas, I have a few that could be traded (lvl 1).


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 27, 2007)

I hate you guys.


----------



## theDarkCaptain (May 27, 2007)

i will trade any of the first 386 pokemon for trick room.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

theDarkCaptain said:


> i will trade any of the first 386 pokemon for trick room.



Got legit mew?


----------



## theDarkCaptain (May 27, 2007)

it isn't legit but i don't think its possible to tell that it isn't.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Celebi? I got Trick Room.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

Yes , other than me and everyone who reads this knowing the fact ofcourse. In this forums there's a strict anti-hack thing.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Fine, what 'bout Raikou?


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 27, 2007)

i dont trust anyone who trades a legendary. you only get one per game minus the special event only pokemon.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

Hey kaio you still need that squirtle? We didn't seem to be on at the same time for the last few days .


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

I updated my needed pokemon list.  Once I get these I will have completed the entire pokedex.  (If you can't give any of these up, but have them, I'd like to see them so I can get them on GTS).

In return for trades/showing me these pokemon I can offer pretty much all pokemon not on the list (within reason) and many items and TMs.  I have all starters, many natures of dittos and heart scales.

Jigglypuff
Lanturn
Houndoom
Hitmontop
Pupitar
Gardevoir
Masquerain
Slaking
Exploud
Aggron
Swalot
Glalie
Tangrowth
Gliscor
Mamoswine
Froslass


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Hey kaio you still need that squirtle? We didn't seem to be on at the same time for the last few days .



yeah . I can't do it at the moment, maybe tomorrow evening?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

~Kaio-Cam~ said:


> yeah . I can't do it at the moment, maybe tomorrow evening?



k...let's hope i don't go to bed at 3 pm tomorrow  .


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

Anyone have a Salac Berry they can trade?


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have a Salac Berry they can trade?



I do.  Got anything from my sig?


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

I can give you a Zangoose.
I also have a few of your other pokes but pre-evolutions(Kirlia,Larvitar..etc)


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I can give you a Zangoose.
> I also have a few of your other pokes but pre-evolutions(Kirlia,Larvitar..etc)



A Zangoose would be most excellent.  I'll see you in there.


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

I'm in the lobby..


----------



## Captain_Phallus (May 28, 2007)

looking for....

starter pokemon & legendarys from previous games

ditto


----------



## theDarkCaptain (May 28, 2007)

can someone trade with me to evolve my dusclops.

my friend code is 0258 6954 6648


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Is anyone willing to trade me a Munchlax?


----------



## Kitsune (May 29, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Is anyone willing to trade me a Munchlax?



I have a munchlax.  What can you give me?  (see list)


----------



## Lazybook (May 29, 2007)

If you like what I have, feel free to throw a offer anything and i will take it into consideration, but im only looking for shinies I dont have. (No nicknames, Below Lv50, and preevolved if possible) Though pokemon that I offer are legit, please note that they will be cloned through gts and dont expect me to offer more just because they are.

Shiny Squirtle

Shiny Chansey

Shiny Pachirisu

Shiny Guyrados

Shiny Torchic

Shiny uxie

Shiny Bagon

Shiny Chimchar

Shiny tododile

Shiny Onix

Shiny Larvitar

Shiny Shinx

Shiny Pikachu

Shiny Ralts

Shiny Deoxys

Shiny Digglet

Shiny Beldum

Shiny Feebas

Shiny Turtwig

Shiny budew

Shiny Unknown

Shiny Geodude

Shiny Piplup

Shiny Rayquaza

Shiny bulbasaur

Shiny Roselia

Shiny Volbeat

Shiny Murkrow

Shiny Growlithe

Shiny Snorlax

Shiny Aerodactyl

Shiny Eevee

Shiny vespiquen

Shiny Dratini

Shiny Mew

Surfing & Flying Pikachu 10th Ann

Shiny Snover

Shiny Chikorita

Shiny Ponyta

Shiny Meowth

Shiny Darkrai (Semi Legit English Name Caught At Full Moon island)

Shiny Charmander

Shiny Lickitung

Shing Pidgeotto

Shiny Mareep

Shiny misdreavus

Shiny Ghastly

Shiny Trapinch

Shiny Steelix

Shiny Rotom

Shiny Taillow

Shiny Marshtomp

Shiny Delibird

Shiny Buizel

Shiny Mudkip

Shiny Shellos

Shiny Dodrio

Shiny Shroomish

Shiny Giratina

Shiny Riolu

Shiny Snorunt

Shiny Gible

-More comming soon,


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

I have a lvl 1, freshly hatched, shiny, female riolu. I'll trade it for a female, Timid Lucario.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 30, 2007)

I hate you guys. You guys have Nintendo WFC and I dont.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

I'm looking for a Female Modest Lucario. If anyone has one, I will try to match your offer.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I updated my needed pokemon list.  Once I get these I will have completed the entire pokedex.  (If you can't give any of these up, but have them, I'd like to see them so I can get them on GTS).
> 
> In return for trades/showing me these pokemon I can offer pretty much all pokemon not on the list (within reason) and many items and TMs.  I have all starters, many natures of dittos and heart scales.
> 
> ...



i have slaking....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> I hate you guys. You guys have Nintendo WFC and I dont.



Dude it costs only like $20-$50 instead of hating people just go and buy a wirless router or the ds usb thing from your nearest wallmart and join the pokecraze we're all in  .


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 31, 2007)

Dont you have to have a high speed internet connection?


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

i need a zangoose asap


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Dont you have to have a high speed internet connection?



I got basic cable and it works just fine.


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

does anyone have a zangoose , for trade plz


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 31, 2007)

Cool. Now I just gotta go to Liberal to get it.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 31, 2007)

I would really like a Dawn stone if someone could please trade me one for like a masterball or something i would appreciate it.


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, I'm the official item trader. I have a Dawn Stone. Problem with me being the item trader is, I have Master Balls. Got any shinies?


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 31, 2007)

lol i have never owned a shiny lol I have the worse luck trying to find them. Sorry lol


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 31, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> lol i have never owned a shiny lol I have the worse luck trying to find them. Sorry lol



I can supply you with one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

bump..............


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

yay bumping does anyone want shiny lugia


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

i do  can give mewtwo if u need


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> yay bumping does anyone want shiny lugia



Is it hacked? If not, I'll give up a Lv 100 Mewtwo.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 2, 2007)

Dreikoo, how do I connect to Nintendo WFC?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

nan soz i don't want a mewtwo


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Dreikoo, how do I connect to Nintendo WFC?





Next time check serebi.com for yourself before asking


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 2, 2007)

srry. didn't know bout that
EDIT: Ok I finally connected to it.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 2, 2007)

Anybody have any shinies? Im also looking for 10x Pamtre Berries


----------



## axx58 (Jun 2, 2007)

I am currently looking for a chansey/happiny/blissey with a lucky egg attached. Anyone care to trade? I can get whatever you would like, I hope.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

Shinji: I can give you 10 Patmre berries.  

axx58: I can give you a Chansey or Happiny with a lucky egg.  See my sig for needed berries/items.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 2, 2007)

For free? o.o


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm lookin for a Glameow.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm looking for the following:
Female modest Lucario
Male Slakoth that knows Night slash
Choice Scarf


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm looking for an adamant or jolly Gible, if anyone would ablige I have alot of pokemon from the previous games to offer. Just call out what youre looking for; PM me or something.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 2, 2007)

Do you have any shinies? I got a shiny adamant gible


----------



## axx58 (Jun 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Shinji: I can give you 10 Patmre berries.
> 
> axx58: I can give you a Chansey or Happiny with a lucky egg.  See my sig for needed berries/items.



What kind of power items are you looking for? Also, do you happen to know the number of those berries?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Do you have any shinies? I got a shiny adamant gible





I have spare shines if you want

Would you do a Shiny Mewtwo with a lucky egg for it.

Also, is the Gible male.

I also have shiny pokemon like :-

Gyarados
Metagross
Blaizken
Charizard
Typholsion
Dragonite
Ho-oh
Lugia
Salamence
Zapdos 
Absol

I will also offer 3rd gen items with them.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

Alright, I'm at my friends house, because his WiFi works, as appose to mine, which is being a complete dickhead. 


I have; Rare Candies, a Master Ball, or tell me what you want as far as pokemon go. (All of my things are legit.)

I want: 

Larvitar

Scyther/Scizor

Lugia

Houndour/Houndoom

Any Legendary Dog.


My friend code is:  0172 8129 6750


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

any one want a shiny golum


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> any one want a shiny golum



What do you need?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

shinies i guess


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> shinies i guess



Unfortunately I have none. Need anything else since currently I'm trying to decimate the battle tower.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

apart from that event poke are about all i need... if you have them the maybe


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone have a clean 50 Raikou? I don't care if it's legit. 

I have a legit Master Ball and a legit Rare Candy. Ask about whatever else you need.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

anybody need any starters apart from the grass ones, >.> in low stock if PM me


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

do you by any chance have shinies... if so i'll give u a legit shiny lugia.

serp you got that shiny charmander yet


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> do you by any chance have shinies... if so i'll give u a legit shiny lugia



When I get my national dex, I will be able to trade a Shiny Zigzagoon from Emerald to Diamond xD

Anything else you need??? I LOVE YOU =)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

events and shinies is all i ever need


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> events and shinies is all i ever need





I should get my national dex very soon. do you want shiny Zigzagoon?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

meh might as well... what do you need to fill you dex


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

bout 5 pkmn doing elite 4 rigfht now cant check dex


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have a lvl1 lavitvitar


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> i have a lvl1 lavitvitar



I won't trade the shiny for it, though. That would be for the Lugia. Are you interested in a Master Ball or Rare Candy? Dusk stone, Dawn stone, tell me what you want.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

masterball... soz it took so long to reply my computer stuffed up


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey silent, I'm ready and in the room if you are.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

I am ready now.

I am hosting.

Have you got my FC.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah hm.... lemme try coming back in.


Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

OK, I am on now.

My FC name should be Silent.

Trade finished.

Shinji, cosidering my offer.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 2, 2007)

Ill trade it for your shiny absol once i get it cloned


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

Kewl, thanks.

I maxed out the PP in his moves, is that alright.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

SS are u gonna give me a shiny today


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

Maybe, if you are lucky.

I will give you three today.

Three tomorrow.

I am hosting Shinji.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks  
is there anything u might need that i can get thou


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

Naw, the shinies are floaters to balance out the trades here.

Cause I have spares, I am giving them away to balance out the trades done on this forum

That said I should open up a shop for them XD.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

do you have a shiny froslass SS


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

so when are u willing to trade , your highness


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

how's that shiny charmander going serp


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

I will trade after I trade with Shinji.

Shinji I am waiting in the lobby.

@death-child - I don't, sorry.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

i have breeded over 20 charmanders and none , im gonna keep going but i do need to play the game...  i only now just got fly


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

lol... keep at it serp


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

Want your three shinies now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm looking for:
Chikorita
Bulbasaur
Cyndiquil
Totodila

I'll try to get you what you want.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

yes plz if that was directed at me


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes it was.

I am hosting.

Keep your microphone on, I won't talk, just keep your microphone on for the whole trade.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm looking for:
> Chikorita
> Bulbasaur
> Cyndiquil
> ...


I can get you any of them.
Do you have extra Tms?


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

ok see u there


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I can get you any of them.
> Do you have extra Tms?



Which TMs?


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

@SS thank you ur so kind 

and skeets what would u want for a chikarita maybe a dratini
and Trunks i have all thise apart from the chikarita i mentioned earlier


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm looking for 
Stone Edge
EQ
Aerial Ace.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

i have no Tms any pokemon u might want


----------



## Rainstorm (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a Donphan or Zangoose? I'm looking for both.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Does anyone have a Donphan or Zangoose? I'm looking for both.



I got both.....
I'm looking the the TMs listed above.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll give you zangoose for tm51 or the explosion Tm or the dark pulse TM.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

looking for darkrai.....


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anybody here have a Lugia? The cleaner, the better.

I have Rare Candy, and some pokes. I really want one D:


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Does anybody here have a Lugia? The cleaner, the better.
> 
> I have Rare Candy, and some pokes. I really want one D:



Got 3 of em...2 lvl 100 and 1 lvl 70 and i'd give one of the lvl 100. You got legit mew or celebi?


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Got 3 of em...2 lvl 100 and 1 lvl 70 and i'd give one of the lvl 100. You got legit mew or celebi?



No, not currently. I may be able to get one, but it'd take a while.

Right now, the only legendary's I have in my Diamond are Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, and Dialga. Once I get the National Dex, however, I will have a lot more. You need Rayquaza, Kyogre, Groudon, Armaldo, Coelicanth, Blaziken, any of the sort? All legit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

_*_ said:


> No, not currently. I may be able to get one, but it'd take a while.
> 
> Right now, the only legendary's I have in my Diamond are Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, and Dialga. Once I get the National Dex, however, I will have a lot more. You need Rayquaza, Kyogre, Groudon, Armaldo, Coelicanth, Blaziken, any of the sort? All legit.



Sorry got all of these....most of em at 100 to boot XD.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sorry got all of these....most of em at 100 to boot XD.



This doesn't surprise me xD

Lemme list anything that I think may interest you...you never know.

Regirock, Registeel, Regice, Pinser, Sharpedo, Gyrados, Wailord, Castform, Altaria, SHINY Zigzagoon (my only shiny), Skarmory, Azumarril....Any of this interesting you?

I have items, too...if you need any items...I must sound so pitiful...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

_*_ said:


> This doesn't surprise me xD
> 
> Lemme list anything that I think may interest you...you never know.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't trade lugia for any nonlegend so some of these i would refuse had i not have em already (which i do...all of em XD ) and i'm not shinycrazed like some people here , only got shiny F nidoran that i found in LG and i think people should hold onto the shinys they find since it's something of a unique thing that makes you different from the rest . 

And lugia is my fav poke (that's why i got 3 or em ...i traded deoxys and jirachi for 2 of em...)i still remember that one i had in silver so i traded till i could get one to sorta match it's stats and i wouldn't trade it away for any item or lesser poke .


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I wouldn't trade lugia for any nonlegend so some of these i would refuse had i not have em already (which i do...all of em XD ) and i'm not shinycrazed like some people here , only got shiny F nidoran that i found in LG and i think people should hold onto the shinys they find since it's something of a unique thing that makes you different from the rest .
> 
> And lugia is my fav poke (that's why i got 3 or em ...i traded deoxys and jirachi for 2 of em...)i still remember that one i had in silver so i traded till i could get one to sorta match it's stats and i wouldn't trade it away for any item or lesser poke .



Heh, that is understandable. Lugia is awesome-sauce.



Onto my other requests...

If anyone has a Scizor, there isn't much that I wouldn't trade for him.

I really like Kabutops, so if anyone has him...yeah..

Finally, a Kingdra. I will, also, trade a lot for him.

If anybody has any of these three, please post here. 

Wi-fi trading  is  addictive...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Heh, that is understandable. Lugia is awesome-sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kabutops is currently in my possesion same thing with Kingdra. What do you have?


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Kabutops is currently in my possesion same thing with Kingdra. What do you have?



What do you need? Rare cabdy? xD


----------



## nyu (Jun 2, 2007)

_*_ said:


> This doesn't surprise me xD
> 
> Lemme list anything that I think may interest you...you never know.
> 
> ...



i need all of the regi's what do you want for them


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2007)

I can get them by tomorrow. I'lll take kingdra and kabutops...um...Dunno what else I want. Anything else you want that I can give you immideately? xD

Give me a milotic, and i can get nation dex and all regis sooner.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 3, 2007)

anyone has a Stone Edge TM to spare? :|


----------



## nyu (Jun 3, 2007)

a milotic for all three or just one.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> anyone has a Stone Edge TM to spare? :|



I got one to spare. I want an Aipom in return.

EDIT: nvr mind. I thought I had it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2007)

_*_ said:


> I can get them by tomorrow. I'lll take kingdra and kabutops...um...Dunno what else I want. Anything else you want that I can give you immideately? xD
> 
> Give me a milotic, and i can get nation dex and all regis sooner.



You see a milotic during the e4 challenge.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 3, 2007)

anyone want the following shinies:
Darkrai,
Foslass,
Lugia,
Golum,
Rayquaza... and that's it 

mainly just looking for other shinies


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

Shinji, want to trade now.


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 3, 2007)

Wants: Darkrai (does not have to be legit) (Since it is cloned or AR'd, do I have still have to pay a high price?)

Offer: Chimchar, Turtwig, Spirttomb, Prinplup, Empoleon, Infernape, Mespirit, Gible.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm breeding wish eevee's current Lv. 1 move set
Wish, Facade, Toxic, Shadow Ball [Fem Calm,Fem Careful, Male Mild]
Currently Leveling Male Wish, Sub, BP, DT Eevee all i need are the rizers


----------



## Twilit (Jun 3, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> You see a milotic during the e4 challenge.



Against Cynthia?

Then, Nyu, I shall have your Regi's before the day's end.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone happens to have a Thunder Punching Metang\Metagross?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 3, 2007)

@ninja prinny you still have that dawn stone?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

Shinji - Still have that shiny gible.

I will trade my shiny absol with lucky egg for


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> @ninja prinny you still have that dawn stone?



Yeah, I still do.

BTW does anyone have the Power item that gives you defense EV's?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> anyone has a Stone Edge TM to spare? :|



Yup.

What do you have to offer?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 3, 2007)

my friend code is in my sig I will be waiting


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> my friend code is in my sig I will be waiting



I'll be in after I beat this last guy on the battle tower

EDIT: NVM gotta go.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 3, 2007)

ok I am online waiting now.


ok then we can try tomorrow.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

i have a grass knot tm and phione egg for trade


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

Ready for wave two serp.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

wave two of what


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

Of shines.

You are getting the last three shines I promised you.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

sure why not met u online at around about 10:15


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

OK, I wll be in the lobby


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks SS


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok, so now I owe shines to:-

DD and Shinji.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Silent could you give me your salamence instead of the absol? I have gible cloned with me, just tell me when your ready...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok I will give you Shiny salamence
FC is in my sig, name Silent. I am hosting.

Let me go into the lobby.

I am ready.

Shiny Salamence with lucky egg
I will be in the lobby even if I am offline.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

I need Toxic u guys any one with a spare or 3


----------



## Twilit (Jun 3, 2007)

Someone wanted the three Regi's. I have them ready when you are.


Edit: One migration a day? Hold on, gotta adjust my clock, may take a few minutes.

Edit 2: It says. "you are using a different DS or have changed time settings. If you change time setting, you will not be able to migrate for 24 hours, would you like to change time seetings to match ds?"

Does that mean changing time doesn't help me?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm offering my Shiny lv. 50 Illumise.  Make me an ooffer and I'll take it into consideration.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

J said:


> I'm offering my Shiny lv. 50 Illumise.  Make me an ooffer and I'll take it into consideration.



Dialga, Palkia, Manaphy or Jirachi.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone want a shiny Zigzagoon?

How about an Armaldo?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone got a teddiursa?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Dialga, Palkia, Manaphy or Jirachi.



Holy Hell. Erm, I already have Palkia and Dialga. I'd be able to trade tomorrow for either Manaphy or Jirachi. Lemme sleep on it


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

Gotta leave till tomorrow. Nyu, I'll have your Regi's by tomorrow night. Night where i am, at least...hold Palkia.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 4, 2007)

Alcazar - I have a shiny teddiursa, do you have any shinies?

___*_ - yes i would like one


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 4, 2007)

Shinji- sorry don't have any. Need anything else?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

death-child said:


> anyone want the following shinies:
> Darkrai,
> Foslass,
> Lugia,
> ...



In stead of re-typing just going to quote it


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

I really need TM 64 - Explosion.


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

and i still need a 4th toxic


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

i think i have toxic serp... what where the shinies SS gave you


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

salamance
absol
*******
dragonite
hooh
charizard


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

you want something for the charazard (see about 5 posts up for offers)


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

none really catch my eye and... Black Charizard is the Shizz


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

oh ok but i really want that charazard... do you also want a master ball and toxic with that


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

nah, but do u have anything basic that you would trade for toxic


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm... a female snorunt... or female snezele


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

ive got a female seasnel,but to seal the deal what pokemon will u attach the toxic to, best not be a bidoof or anything


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm a caterpie

what lvl is the sneasel


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

anything like a lucario or its pre-form


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

an elekid lvl 9 (i have 12 dam elecilizer)


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

its Lv32 is that a problem

ok ill give u seansel for elekid and toxic


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

nan just wondering cause i'm trying to get one lvl 1 and the straight away evovel it into a weavile ( i think that's it)

k see you in there


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

so lets clear up the trade details ill give u a female sneasel and you will give me...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

toxic and elekid... cya there


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

done deal


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

i'm in.....


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

i see u accept the trade then


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

yes... you like sasori then...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

is sasori shiny

dam i doubled


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

no he anit shiny, the shiny one is red, and i anit a big fan of sasori(from naruto) it just means scorpion so it seemed to fit


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

ok cool...

well i got to go now (HPE studying how great)


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

ok bye


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 4, 2007)

Can someone help me cleanse my milotic of its evs?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, I already offered my Shiny Illumise to Kitsune.

So, does anyone want a Moltres? Or even a Lickilicky?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

J:  Did you decide which pokemon you want for illumise?

Shinji:  I can wipe your Milotoc of EVs for you.  If you have a shiny laying around I'd love that, or TM 64.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 4, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Can someone help me cleanse my milotic of its evs?



Yeah, doing this takes alot. I do it sparingly with even my own Pokemon. I could also wipe it for you, but I have nothing in mind for a price. Besides that, Kitsune's already offered.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 4, 2007)

Kitsune- Yeah, Manaphy.

Lemme add you.  But just to warn you, it is very weak.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

J said:


> Kitsune- Yeah, Manaphy.
> 
> Lemme add you.  But just to warn you, it is very weak.



Ok see you in there.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 4, 2007)

Heh, thanks for the Watmel berry too


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 4, 2007)

Kitsune i could give you a shiny adamant gible?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

J:  Thanks for the trade.  ^^

Shinji:  Sounds great.  See you in there.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 4, 2007)

Is Docile a good Nature for my Garchomp?


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

I just migrated some Fire Reds, and was wondering if anyone wanted any. 

77 Charizard
87 Mewtwo
63 Moltres
70 Articuno
79 Zapdos
72 Tyranitar

All legit.

& Items:
Black Glasses
Leftovers
King's Rock
Exp. Share (I have two, now xD)
Quick Claw (now have two)

I would like Shiny's if you guys have them. I want to start collecting them. I'll also take any 2nd gen. legendaries. (Dogs, Ho-oh, or Lugia)

If anybody has the 2nd gen legendaries, you can get any of those items listed, or anything else you need, just ask.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 4, 2007)

Im getting on now......


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

J said:


> Is Docile a good Nature for my Garchomp?



No , neutral natures are never good for anything. Go for adamant if you're gonna give him CB or CS or jolly if you're gonna teach him SD. (like i did and it's a wonderful counter against ninjasks and other dragons  )


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

Anybody have a Raikou or Lugia? Those are who I need most. You can see my list above, and ask if you need anyhing more.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Is there anyone out there who is willing to do a trade with me to get my Porygon to evolve?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Is there anyone out there who is willing to do a trade with me to get my Porygon to evolve?



Yeah sure.  I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah sure.  I'll be in the lobby.



We already know we can't connect, unless you figured out how to make it so your router works.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Masaki said:


> We already know we can't connect, unless you figured out how to make it so your router works.



Oh sorry I totally forgot about it.  ><  I guess you'll have to ask someone else.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

I just attained an untouched Cresselia and an untouched Giratina. If anyone would trade me a Lugia or Raikou for either of them, it'd be greatly appreciated. I will throw in a free item of your choice.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone got a spare tm calm mind?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anyone got a spare tm calm mind?



I have one.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

ok,so, silent, what do u want me to trade u?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, could you teach me how to make one of those pokemon trainers that are in the gym leaders sigs.

Or if you can't, I could trade items for the shines.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

oh... lol, well i cant make any at the mo, cos i have commissions, but ill try and give u items ^^'


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, I am mainly looking for TM's.

Have you got rock slide.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah i have rockslide 83


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, I can't transfer the rest of my spare shines to my pearl yet, but I can give you shiny ev trained salamence for it.

But I think I maxed out his PP, is that ok.

For the rest, you have to wait 1-2 hours.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

oh thats ok, any would do really ^^'


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, shiny salamence for rock slide.

And if you can get time, you could teach me how to make those trainers and I give you the shines early, like today.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

lol teach u? well... thats gonna b hard X_D cos i draw them x____D
anyway, are u ready to trade?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Not yet, my router was turned off, I have to configure it again, which will take mayber 10 mins -_-.

Oh you draw them first, damn.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

oh ok, i dont mind waiting 83
im just doing some battle tower stuff 83


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, I am ready, I am in the lobby now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

alright, gimme 5 mins


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Still have my FC.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

ok,im going in 83


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm requesting any pokemon in the Field Egg group that is male and knows Night slash


----------



## Twilit (Jun 6, 2007)

For anybody interested: I am currently breeding LEGIT starters. I currently have up for trade: Charmanders, Cyndaquils, Totodiles, Piplups, and Turtwigs. I will get the rest of the starters within the week. If anybody is interested in either an egg, or a starter untouched, PM me.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 6, 2007)

death-child said:


> anyone want the following shinies:
> Darkrai,
> Foslass,
> Lugia,
> ...



Quoting is easier than retyping


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 6, 2007)

Death Child, which of those are legit?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 6, 2007)

all are...


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm looking for an adamant ditto and I will KILL for one - I've got plenty of and a wide variety of pokemon from the previous generations. If any would like to help out a beginning pokemon battler, your assistance would be greatly appreciated. I have nearly all legends from the previous gens, Johto starters, Colosseum and XD pokemon, and pokerus. Thanks!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 6, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Death Child, which of those are legit?



The darkrai is technaclly legit, it was caught on its home islnad at level 40.

If it meets the above mentioned requirments, then it is legit.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a male Phanpy that knows Ice Shard


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> The darkrai is technaclly legit, it was caught on its home islnad at level 40.
> 
> If it meets the above mentioned requirments, then it is legit.



Yeah i got it from the jap E4 cheat

Anyone want a Giratina


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

bump..................................


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone want a:
Gyarados
Unown

Will trade for Psychic or Flying type.

Actually, I'll trade anything for a Psychic or Flying.
Message me, and I'll see what I can do.

Friend Code: 1289 5066 2719


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 7, 2007)

Book info

All my stuff are displayed there, im pretty much trading shiny for shiny for stuff I don't have. But i prefer them to be preevolved forms and untouched.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 7, 2007)

So you only want fourth gen shiny pokemon.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you need a Shiny Tentacruel?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 7, 2007)

Not interested in the tentacruel sry..

Im looking for other stuff aswell. And my wants are too long to list. 

Also if any one has these, let me know.

Calm Mind
Sword Dance
Stone Edge
Dragon Claw
Earthquake
Sleep Talk
SLudge Bomb
Focus Sash
Leftovers
Macho Brace
Poison Orb
Choice Scarf


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Not interested in the tentacruel sry..
> 
> Im looking for other stuff aswell. And my wants are too long to list.
> 
> ...


I have Sludge Bomb and Calm Mind


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 7, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Not interested in the tentacruel sry..
> 
> Im looking for other stuff aswell. And my wants are too long to list.
> 
> ...



I have :-

Earthquake
Dragon Claw
Leftovers
Macho brace
Calm Mind

What would you give for them.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 7, 2007)

Ninja prinny - Ill give you shiny murkrow

SS - 2 shinies for the items?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 7, 2007)

OK, 

You would you do the Shiny Giranta and Shinx for Leftovers and Macho Brace and other stuff you need.

Or do you want more items for the legendaries.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ninja prinny - Ill give you shiny murkrow
> 
> SS - 2 shinies for the items?



It's a deal! I just have to wait for my DS to charge, although is it for both TM's.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ninja prinny - Ill give you shiny murkrow
> 
> SS - 2 shinies for the items?



It's a deal! I just have to wait for my DS to charge, although is it for both TM's.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 7, 2007)

I will trade my Shiny Beautifly.

Make me an offer.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 7, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> OK,
> 
> You would you do the Shiny Giranta and Shinx for Leftovers and Macho Brace and other stuff you need.
> 
> Or do you want more items for the legendaries.



Doesnt matter to me. they'll be cloned.   Ill try to have them ready as soon as possible


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a spiritomb egg that I don't want to hatch or keep.  I'll give it to someone for free.  Just ask.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

ill take it


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 8, 2007)

Alright, meet me in the lobby.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

ok see u there

EDIT: thanks Kitty , btw have u got an attract tm


----------



## nyu (Jun 8, 2007)

does anyone have a burmy


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Not interested in the tentacruel sry..
> 
> Im looking for other stuff aswell. And my wants are too long to list.
> 
> ...



i have EQ .................


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking for a porygon...just name your price  .


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

ah ill give an untouched one 
for an Attract tm and  let me think
a vulpix or growlithe would be nice


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ah ill give an untouched one
> for an Attract tm and  let me think
> a vulpix or growlithe would be nice



I did a big breeding a while back so i can give you a growlithe with great egg moves for a pory. It'll know overheat and flare blitz so you can teach it extreemspeed and it can still have flare blitz . (but i only got 1 attract and i may need it so the egg moves instead of the TM  )


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok but do u have an attract tm i need one bad, anyways ill be on wifi now


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Ok but do u have an attract tm i need one bad, anyways ill be on wifi now



I may need it and you can't just buy it for BPs or casino coins so i'm a bit reserved on giving it away...ok i'll be going on wifi in a sec.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

ok no problem


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pory  .


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

its funny that name ur price as lost all meaning nowadays


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> its funny that name ur price as lost all meaning nowadays



Name your price doesn't mean i'm not gonna bargain a bit . And i believe what i traded you was well worth it .


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 8, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Doesnt matter to me. they'll be cloned.   Ill try to have them ready as soon as possible



Okay, I will get set up aswell.

Also, do you want duplicates of the items.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

nyu said:


> does anyone have a burmy



Yes.  A ♀ lv. 15 Burmy to be exact.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

anyone want the following shinies:
Darkrai,
Foslass,
Lugia,
Golum,
Rayquaza... and that's it 

mainly just looking for other shinies

More coming soon


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

i want rayquaza i can get u a shiny charizard


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

have you got any other shinies


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

eevee 
deoxys
arcues
salamance
absol
 and some others


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

I reitorate, I have a Shiny Beautifly up for trade.  I'm mainly looking for other Shinies.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> eevee
> deoxys
> arcues
> salamance
> ...



Arcues... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 8, 2007)

Serp what do u want for the Earthquake TM?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

what do u have apart from porygon


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a shiny roselia, idk, do u need any items?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

do u have the TM attract, if u do would u trade the shiny rosey  and attract for it and a semi decent poke like one of my dratinis


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 8, 2007)

I gave my friend that TM i have a giga drain?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

nah its ok ill do it for the rosey and u can add any item u want  any at all
Met u online in a few 

 shiny stone


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 8, 2007)

k ill be waiting


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

coming


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

death-child said:


> anyone want the following shinies:
> Darkrai,
> Foslass,
> Lugia,
> ...




Quoting is the best+ one more guy


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

bump.../.....................


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll trade you a Shiny Beautifly forone of your Shinies, Death.


----------



## nyu (Jun 8, 2007)

J said:


> Yes.  A ♀ lv. 15 Burmy to be exact.



what do you want for it


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

J said:


> I'll trade you a Shiny Beautifly forone of your Shinies, Death.



... a shiny lugia


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

@Nyu:  I'll trade it for a level 9 Abra, don't ask.

@Death:  Sure.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Shinji, I am ready to trade.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

ok j i'll be waiting


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, Death, I'm in the lobby.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

J you added me (NOTE: I have new FC)


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

It's on my Trainer Card


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

J have you added me


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, I have.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

ok cause your not appearing on mine... did you add my new one or old one?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Old I think, lemme try again wiht new.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

ok cool thanx's J


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

No, thank you for that Lugia.  It rocks.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon - Do you have Stone edge, cause I will give you a shiny charizard with belly drum for it.

That would make 2/6 shines for you.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

I want a Bellyzard V_V

But Stone Edge comes in a TM?


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

i think i have stone edge 
Edit: forget it i dont have it


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

I know.

Its your lucky day, I have 3 (two cloned)

Do you have the TM.

I need five.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

u need 5 stone edges oO what for X_D


----------



## Dralavant (Jun 9, 2007)

Man I want to get the game. I'll even buy a DS just for this game.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

> u need 5 stone edges oO what for X_D



For my flygon and other pokemon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

hmmm i dont really need anything right now 8S...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay.

8S is the new 83 now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

ahaha... btw, is belly drum learnt from an egg move?
if so, then ill just trade u then ^^'


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes it is.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

alright willmeet u in the lobby then ^^


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay, I am just setting up now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

oh my... if only it was lvl99 o_O...did u know that this charizard had 30-31 IVs on everything Oo.... i couldve swapped its atk EVs to its s.atk O_O


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope did not know, was too excited to care or even look.

I don't know how to calculate IV's properly. And is 30-31 IVs in everything even possible.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

i dont even know what ivs are indivaual vaules i tried looking it up but my brain hurt so i closed it


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh my... if only it was lvl99 o_O...did u know that this charizard had 30-31 IVs on everything Oo.... i couldve swapped its atk EVs to its s.atk O_O



Shiny and all 30-31 IVs....something smells funny...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

lol i thought that too but yeah, all of its stats are 30-31 O_O
the lowest is its def, which is 29... its the only thats in the 20's. im like woah 8O.... x____D


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, if you want, we can trade back.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

lol dont worry,im just rebreeding it XD


----------



## nyu (Jun 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I did a big breeding a while back so i can give you a growlithe with great egg moves for a pory. It'll know overheat and flare blitz so you can teach it extreemspeed and it can still have flare blitz . (but i only got 1 attract and i may need it so the egg moves instead of the TM  )



@dreikoo do you have any left.

and to the guy with the burmy i have the abra


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2007)

> @dreikoo do you have any left.



About half a box of em. Ya got stone edge TM  explosion TM?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 10, 2007)

SS and Kitsune I have your pokemon ready. I still need to clone the shiny murkrow.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Okay, let me get set up.

Need any more items, like lucky egg.


----------



## Gene (Jun 10, 2007)

-EDIT-

Nevermind problem solved.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

You can see a dialga picture in Celestic town.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 10, 2007)

Those 5 are enough.. im getting on now


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

So you want 5 items from me.

I will set up.

I am on.

That should be all of them.

Tell me if I made any mistakes.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 10, 2007)

Yup they were right, thanks for the trade.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, cool.

If you need anymore items, PM me and I will trade to get them for you.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

Just posting my current list of needs and wants:

Power Lens
Power Band
Power Weight
Toxic Orb
Focus Lens

Grip Claw
Icy Rock
Shoal Salt
Thick Club





Shinji said:


> SS and Kitsune I have your pokemon ready. I still need to clone the shiny murkrow.



Ok great, I'll see you in there.  

Edit:  lol that was hours ago, PM when you're ready Shinji.


----------



## nyu (Jun 10, 2007)

Silent Storm do you have a macho brace you would be willing to trade


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Nyu look at my reply to your post on the top of the page....


----------



## nyu (Jun 10, 2007)

about the tm's right. i don't have them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Ah , i assumed you didn't see it cause i saw no reply lol.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 10, 2007)

Kitsune, I have the Draco and Insect plates


----------



## Jazz (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a Choice band?

If so, I would trade Moltres,  Articuno,  or Jirachi for it.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

J said:


> Does anyone have a Choice band?
> 
> If so, I would trade Moltres,  Articuno,  or Jirachi for it.



I'll give you a choice band for nothing, since you just gave me those plates.  It may have to be later or tomorrow though.  I'll PM you when I have it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm giving away a free... Charizard lvl 59... first come first served


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a macho brace nyu.

But I can't trade now cause I am in school.


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

damn what time is it over there.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

Late response lol X_X

Still want the brace.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Still need Choice band X_O


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone got a adamant ditto or adamant female snorlax.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

J said:


> Still need Choice band X_O



Just earn it for yourself in the battle park. It's only 48 points.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, but people are lazy, like me, and we only request what we need instead of working for it lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Yeah, but people are lazy, like me, and we only request what we need instead of working for it lol.



I don't view the battle tower as working lol. I enjoy battling and that's how i test if combos work cause after the 50th battle battles get tough. I still haven't managed the 100 win streak i'm aiming to accomplish but i believe i will once my full roaster is ready. But throughout the entire time i've earned more than 600-700 points so people trading for only 48 point items does seem weird to me.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah well, I get sick of ramming through countless opponents.

I would rather request, then clone, then when somone requests, I help them, then they clone.

Its an endless cycle X_X.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Yeah well, I get sick of ramming through countless opponents.
> 
> I would rather request, then clone, then when somone requests, I help them, then they clone.
> 
> Its an endless cycle X_X.



I don't clone...i'm a bit paranoid with turning off my game while it's saving....it's a psx thing lol.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

It won't kill your save file.

Unlike emerald, D/P uses two save files, so when one gets messed up, the other one re loads the a new identical one which is not messed up.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 14, 2007)

Will someone cleanse my skarmory of its evs? ill give a Shiny Modest Eevee..


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

And how do you cleanse EV's?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 14, 2007)

berries... o.o


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, _those_ berries that lower stat's :sweat


----------



## EliteFour Haizu (Jun 14, 2007)

would anyone be kind enough to trade a munchlax egg?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

I can give you a Munchlax, no egg, sorry


----------



## nyu (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah i still need the macho brace and a soul dew if anybody is willing to give one up.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone have a modes cyndaquil-typhlosion? (peferrably boy)

i will trade for one.


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

im looking 4 a charmander
pm me if u have one


----------



## nyu (Jun 14, 2007)

yes i have alot of them what do you have


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2007)

im online now and can give it  


@shion , i got a male quillave which im not really want to give up but i got an untouched female cyndaquil u intrested


----------



## nyu (Jun 14, 2007)

mine have outrage if you got other starter those are good.

serp do you have a soul dew you would be willing to trade.


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2007)

i dont have a soul dew, but do u have a black sludge and what starter are u looking for i can give u an egg


----------



## nyu (Jun 14, 2007)

turtwig piplup totodile chikorita mudkip

black sludge is that a tm


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2007)

black sludge is a Hold item >.>

i can get u eggs of all those pokemon what do u have for offer


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

i dunno wat u want in particular
wat u have in mind


----------



## nyu (Jun 14, 2007)

lv.1 beldums


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2007)

Jloius whose charmander do u want i dont give a shit really 

@nyu i got enuf fuking beldums anything else


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

any charmander man


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2007)

since ur being undecisive take Nyus


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

he looks busy rite now
wat do u want 4 da charmander


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Does any1 have a bulbasaur they want to trade? I'd prefer it was level lik 1-5. I'm gonna get my wi fi up soon. If you have one just post what you want for it.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

i have one just tell me anything good and we got a deal


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Serp said:


> i have one just tell me anything good and we got a deal



You got anything in mind?

I have 
TM
23
27
28
33
35
36
43
45
49
51
54
55
56
57
60
65
70
75
80
81
86
91
92


And other stuff does any of those interest you?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> You got anything in mind?
> 
> I have
> TM
> ...



You still want that bulbasaur?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 15, 2007)

nyu said:


> yeah i still need the macho brace and a soul dew if anybody is willing to give one up.



I have both.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Anyone have a modes cyndaquil-typhlosion? (peferrably boy)
> 
> i will trade for one.



Anybody?...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Anybody?...



Just breed one yourself....from the time you asked first time till the time you asked again you'd have hatched at least 3 modest ones.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

Have u got a black sludge (hold item)


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Just breed one yourself....from the time you asked first time till the time you asked again you'd have hatched at least 3 modest ones.



Youre wrong buddy.

Ever since I have asked, that is what i have been DOING.

I have EVERYTHING but a modest.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

typlosion anit that good in sp.atk i wouldnt have thought


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

This is the Typhlosion I am trying to make.

I need it modest for the solarbeam and the flamethrower.

That's pretty much why i want it modest,cuz it raises sp. attack, and i EV it in sp. attack...

SubBlaze typhlosion
move 1: Substitute
move 2: Fire Blast / Flamethrower
move 3: Hidden Power Ice / Solarbeam
move 4: Sunny Day
item: Petaya Berry
nature: Timid / Modest
evs: 252 SpAtk / 252 Spd / 4 HP


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Youre wrong buddy.
> 
> Ever since I have asked, that is what i have been DOING.
> 
> I have EVERYTHING but a modest.



You've been breeding for 13 hours without 1 modest?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Im not a gamehead bro.^^^

I got back home at 6, tried to breed til 8. Went on the forums, went to sleep, woke up, started to breed at 8 AM., and it is 11 right now where I am at.

So to answer your question, NO


----------



## theredfox12 (Jun 15, 2007)

i finally have my lugia boy that took long


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a question - I'm not sure if it's better suited fro this thread or the other one but anyway-  is it possible to trade pokemon from my Emerald on the computer onto Poemon Pearl for Ds ?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Why dont you just put the emerald INTO the Ds, then MIGRATE the pokemon from there?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 15, 2007)

No, Shion, S/He means that S/He has the Emerald Emulator.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh..... I see.....

my bad.

I just thought you had trouble


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Serp said:


> Have u got a black sludge (hold item)



Hmm, no I don't think so.



Dreikoo said:


> You still want that bulbasaur?



Yes I do.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Yes I do.



OK how about a tm 86 for it?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> OK how about a tm 86 for it?



Ok yeah deal, one thing though, my wi fi is F'ed and I have to reconfigure some crap so it'll be a little while before I can get it up. Maybe later night. I'll just pm you when I'm ready cool?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Ok yeah deal, one thing though, my wi fi is F'ed and I have to reconfigure some crap so it'll be a little while before I can get it up. Maybe later night. I'll just pm you when I'm ready cool?



Allright....i already bred the bulbasaur for ya so PM me when you're set.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

@Dre have u got black sludge


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I'm GOna re set my router so you may not hear from me for a while, but I'll have it up tonight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

Serp said:


> @Dre have u got black sludge



I think i do. Not sure but i only got just one of it so i'm not trading it away...it'll come to use for a particular venusaur i plan on making . Some wild pokes carry it i think so you could try getting it from em.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

but i need one 

And what i aid before about u looking serious was
that u act immature while ur sig portrays a different message that of a serious person


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

Serp said:


> @Dre have u got black sludge



I have a black sludge for you Serp.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 16, 2007)

Kaname said:


> I have a question - I'm not sure if it's better suited fro this thread or the other one but anyway-  is it possible to trade pokemon from my Emerald on the computer onto Poemon Pearl for Ds ?



Yes, but you'll have to buy a Flash-Card to transfer the data(Your ROM/ save files) from your comp into a format your DS can read. The cost anywhere from 40 to 120 dollars though. 

THIS- An excellent one
THIS
- Entire list of DS compatible Flash-cards.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone willing to trade a deoxys for my dialga, or at least just let me see one so i can trade for it on the gts? Just PM me if your considering.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Anyone willing to trade a deoxys for my dialga, or at least just let me see one so i can trade for it on the gts? Just PM me if your considering.



What nature and EVs does it have? I've got 3 deoxys from the gts (and legit too...they're in pokeballs not masterballs) but i've not managed yet to trade for a dialga with a good nature and EVs so i'd give one of em for it.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What nature and EVs does it have? I've got 3 deoxys from the gts (and legit too...they're in pokeballs not masterballs) but i've not managed yet to trade for a dialga with a good nature and EVs so i'd give one of em for it.



Its got a hasty nature, so not too bad, im not sure about figuring out iv stuff after the fact but we could go on trade and u could see if you like it and we could decide on here if you still want to or not.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Its got a hasty nature, so not too bad, im not sure about figuring out iv stuff after the fact but we could go on trade and u could see if you like it and we could decide on here if you still want to or not.



Hasty is + spd - def nature and i'm looking for an + special attack natured dialga only...i got a few others but they're all not + specal attack natured so sorry but i don't want him.

And EVs are not IVs....EVs is what he gets from battling pokemon and if you didn't list em there's no way for you to know. IVs are random values that he is created with from the game but calculating those without first knowing his EVs is impossible.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone have a Calm Ditto?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anybody have an Adamant Ttar?  I need one.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 18, 2007)

@Dreikoo
You want anything else?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

J said:


> Does anybody have an Adamant Ttar?  I need one.



I doubt anyone would trade an adamant Ttar if he didn't have a malfunction of some sort (like crappy IVs or being hacked so he would be adamant)...cause they're the best kind of Ttars. I recently (as in 2 days ago) bred one for myself and it wasn't hard at all so i'd adivise you to do the same.

@chunnin: Let me think....i'm not sure i want something else that much so i would trade a legit deoxys for it....i was planning to train him after all(he's lvl 30 untouched and adamant so i can EV him as a great CBer...) you got untrained adamant Rayquaza or untrained adamant Ho-oh? (only legit ofcourse)


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 18, 2007)

Nah i sold all my other games, but i do have a rash azlef if that peaks your intrest.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Nah i sold all my other games, but i do have a rash azlef if that peaks your intrest.



Nah sorry...i saw azelf was a good poke so i reseted the game till the one i caught was mild .


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone else have a deoxys up for trade?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm... I would KILL for a Feebas, preferably untrained, modest, and not fed ANY poffins whatsoever.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2007)

TheRamenRasengan said:


> Hmmm... I would KILL for a Feebas, preferably untrained, modest, and not fed ANY poffins whatsoever.


I can get you one.
What would you trade for it?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 18, 2007)

*Looking For*
Mewtwo
Deoxys
Lugia

*Trading*
azlef-rash
chimchar
turtwig
piplup
torchic
duskull with pain split
Cresselia-mild


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

anybody have?
shiny teddiursa wit adamaent nature and move set is  close combat,stone edge,earthquake,  dragon dance wit max IV's lv 99!! EV's: 252 attack,252hp,6def. for a 
1xmanaphy lv23
3xdialga lv71,58,48
1xcresslia lv50
1xmesprit lv50
1xazlef lv50
1xuxie lv50
1xmoltress lv50
1xregice lv44
1xwartortle lv28
1xturtwig lv1
1xchimchar lv1
1xpiplup lv1
1xcyndaquil lv1
1xblaziken lv80
1xsceptile lv75
(obvisly the teddiursa has to be hacked XD and i want it hacked)

i know it very common but i'm to lazy to find one. Xp


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

koalakid said:


> (obvisly the teddiursa has to be hacked XD and i want it hacked)
> 
> i know it very common but i'm to lazy to find one. Xp



We're against hacked stuff here.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

ok i just thought it would be beast 4 a ad dragon dnacing shinny teddy since i love  teddy but's that's cool wit me.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

glitch wit my comp srry :/


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jun 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I can get you one.
> What would you trade for it?



Well, is there any pokemon that you have in mind? I might have it.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 19, 2007)

I''m looking for the following....
Pokemon I'd sell a Kidney for:
Tauros
Growlithe(Or Arcanine if you'll give it up)
Bagon(Or Shelgon/Salamance if you'd give those up)

Others I'm interested in:
Masquerain
Ekans/Arbok
Stantler
Mawile

Pokemon I have to offer:
Clone:Luxray/Empoleon/Staraptor/Gyarados
Legit:Bronzor/Wooper/Pachirisu/Chingling/Ponyta/Bidoof(I hate these things)/Cleffa/Budew

Feel free to ask questions


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

I can give you a Growlithe,Bagon(with Dragon dance and Hydro pump) and an Arbok.
Do you have any spare Tms?
I need Grass Knot,Stone Edge,Earth Quake,Aerial Ace,Explosion,Energy Ball and Dragon Pulse.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I can give you a Growlithe,Bagon(with Dragon dance and Hydro pump) and an Arbok.
> Do you have any spare Tms?
> I need Grass Knot,Stone Edge,Earth Quake,Aerial Ace,Explosion,Energy Ball and Dragon Pulse.



I can give you Grass Knot, Aerial Ace, but none of the others.
I do have, however:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Bullet Seed
Taunt
Shadow Ball
Shock Wave
Rock Tomb
Roost
Brine <<<< Part of my Empoleon's moveset, I use it to finish.
Drain Punch
Silver Wind
Shadow Claw
Payback
Stealth Claw
Psych Up
Captivate
Swagger
Thunder
Flame-thrower
Blizzard
Hyper-beam
Solar Beam
Focus Blast


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Grass Knot, Aerial Ace and Taunt would be good.
So what pokes do you want for them?


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Skeet, still looking for a Tauros if anyone's willing to give up one.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 19, 2007)

~Need A Couple TMS

Tm Rockslide
Tm Explosion
Tm Ice Beam
Tm Thunder Bolt
Tm Stone Edge

I can trade

Shiny Cresslia
Shiny Drifloon
Shiny Buneary
Shiny Rayquaza
Shiny Latias


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 19, 2007)

I can get you thunder bolt, but i dont have any of the others do you want anything else? I want that Latias.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone have a good Skarmory laying around in a box somewhere in their game?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

I do, what do you want for it?

Does anyone have a Chikarita? Or any of the G/S starters in that case (I would prefer a Chikarita though) If so I'll arrange a trade with you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> I do, what do you want for it?
> 
> Does anyone have a Chikarita? Or any of the G/S starters in that case (I would prefer a Chikarita though) If so I'll arrange a trade with you.



I can give you all of em (legit , i have pokemon coloseum ) . Can you trade a flash cannon an explosion and a roost TM for all of em?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone have a Deoxys or Mewtwo for trade, can be legit or cloned?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

I need the item Shoal Salt. PM me if you have one and tell me what you want in return.


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Anyone have a good Skarmory laying around in a box somewhere in their game?


I have that.


Shinji said:


> ~Need A Couple TMS
> 
> *Tm Rockslide*
> *Tm Explosion*
> ...


I have the bolded following.


Fulcata said:


> Thanks Skeet, still looking for a Tauros if anyone's willing to give up one.



I may have one. Let me check.


----------



## [sephir] (Jun 20, 2007)

Im Looking for a Shiny Dusclops

Can trade
Shiny Kyogre
Shiny Rayquaza
Shiny Umbreon, Adamant Lv.34
Shiny Latias
Shiny Linnone, Lv.60


----------



## icy_tony (Jun 20, 2007)

does anybody have any of the ruby/sapphire starters they are willing to part with, Really need a torchic to round out my team, pm me if u want to set up a trade, name ur price, i should hopefully have it


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

icy_tony said:


> does anybody have any of the ruby/sapphire starters they are willing to part with, Really need a torchic to round out my team, pm me if u want to set up a trade, name ur price, i should hopefully have it



I got all of em...do you have explosion flash cannon and roost TMs.


----------



## icy_tony (Jun 20, 2007)

i got flash cannon and roost, my friend code is     
2749-7674-6034   let me know when u can trade, i just cant do it now probably like tomorrow like after 5


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

icy_tony said:


> i got flash cannon and roost, my friend code is
> 2749-7674-6034   let me know when u can trade, i just cant do it now probably like tomorrow like after 5



I'll prolly be able to trade tomorrow cause i'd have to breed the pokemon and i'm sorta busy with other stuff atm (the tournament starts in less than 2 days...got lotsa stuff to do). Is it 5 EST btw?


----------



## icy_tony (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah 5 est


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone have legenderies from games other that diamon/pearl for trade?


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

i do


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 21, 2007)

What do you got?


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

dexoys , shiny mew and shiny hooh
the dogs and the regis, mewtwo and shiny rayqauaza


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 21, 2007)

What do you want for the deoxys or the mewtwo?


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

im off to sleep PM me what u got ok  an ill think it over


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

I need about 10 pamtre berries, anyone want to help me out? I got a couple shinies...


----------



## icy_tony (Jun 21, 2007)

is dreikoo in this room at the moment


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 22, 2007)

I got every non-legendary pokemon in the game, so if anyone here wants something from the past games just PM me.


I repeat.. NON-LEGENDARY since i only got one of them in most cases (i got an extra regi trio for example) so if you're interested in something i think we can make a deal.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 22, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I need about 10 pamtre berries, anyone want to help me out? I got a couple shinies...



Sure I will help (And  will make sure you get 10 all at once this time lol.)


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone have Mew or Lugia for trade?


----------



## nyu (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah what do you have


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a mew,and I'm I only have few pokemon ,i will trade u my lvl 91 mewtwo  for ur mew


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking for a Soul Dew or two. Got some Pokes and Items and TMs to trade for it I guess.
If you could spare one that'd be even better. xD


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone still have Azelf in their game...Id be willing to trade mulple of my shinies for one with max iv in sp atk

Shiny Shellder
Shiny Zangoose
Shiny Deoxys
Shiny Aipom
SHiny Latias
Shiny Shuppet
Shiny Diglet
Shiny Lotad
Shiny Unknown
Shiny Volbeat
Shiny Snorlax
Shiny Salamence Ev trained
Shiny Lucario Ev trained
Sihny Starly
Shiny Chatot
Shiny Cherubi
Shiny Spiritomb
Shiny Elekid
Shiny Chingling
Shiny Meditite
Shiny Manaphy
Shiny Phione Modest
Shiny Heatran
Shiny Drifloon
Shiny Psyduck
Shiny Por5ygon
Shiny Dialga
Shiny Palkia
Shiny Spoink
Shiny Smergle
Shiny Cresselia
Shiny Illumise
Shiny piplup
Shiny turtwig
Shiny Snover
Shiny Meowth
Shiny female Combee
Shiny Darkrai
Shiny Shaymin
Shiny buizel
shiny skitty
Shiny Mime Jr
Shiny Bonsly
Shiny Scyther
Shiny Miltank
Shiny Delibird
Shiny Pachirisu
Shiny Mesperit
Shiny Uxie
Shiny Azelf
Shiny Regigigas JP
Shiny Rotom
Shiny Gible
Shiny Roselia
Shiny Budew
Shiny Shinx
Shiny Eevee modest
Shiny Kricketune
Shiny Beldum
Shiny Chansey
Shiny Magikarp
Shiny Skarmory
Shiny Larvitar
Shiny Tyrogue
Shiny Munchlaax
Shiny Feebas Bold w/ mirror Move
Shiny giratina
shiny burmy


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

I am looking for the following:
A Female Impish Phanpy with high IV's in the important areas (i.e. HP, Atk, Def)
A Female Impish Skarmory
A Male Meowth with Night Slash
A Male Shroomish


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> A Male Shroomish with spore



To teach shroomish spore you need to lvl it to 45 and it's a real bother so i doubt anyone would trade it anytime soon...i say you just get on making your own...it'll go by faster imo.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Thought it was also an Egg move, Dre


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Thought it was also an Egg move, Dre



No, it's not.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> To teach shroomish spore you need to lvl it to 45 and it's a real bother so i doubt anyone would trade it anytime soon...i say you just get on making your own...it'll go by faster imo.



I can make him one! 

It can know Flamethrower, and have levitate

Sounds good?


----------



## nyu (Jun 24, 2007)

ninja i can get you a phanphy beacuse he is avalible right now. but i don't know how to check it's iv's. so if you tell me how i can get you one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> ninja i can get you a phanphy beacuse he is avalible right now. but i don't know how to check it's iv's. so if you tell me how i can get you one.



It needs to be lvl 50 or so and you need to list it's EVs and use the IV calculator of serebii.com .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2007)

You can also check it at level 20


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> You can also check it at level 20



Lvl 20 isn't as accurate. For example one of my weaviles as a lvl 23 sneasel had 31 IVs i both attack and speed but when it evolved and i rechecked it at lvl 50 it only had 29 IVs in speed...so i wasted a evolution item for no reason. (lucky it only costs 48 battle park points...so i can get like 15 of those...)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking for 2 Souls Dews!
Here are my offers:

POKEMON:
Volt Tackle Male Pikachu Lvl. 18
UNTOUCHED Female Feebas Lvl. 1
Regice Lv. 2
Male Milotic Lvl. 36
Male Burmy x3 Lvl. 8
UNTOUCHED Male Torkoal Lvl. 55
UNTOUCHED Male Munchlax Lvl. 1
UNTOUCHED Male Hitmonchan Lvl. 25
UNTOUCHED Ditto Lvl. 25
UNTOUCHED Male Omanyte Lvl. 5
UNTOUCHED Male Banette Lvl. 54
Male Poliwhirl Lvl. 32
UNTOUCHED Male Gengar Lvl. 65

ITEMS:
Oval Stone
Dawn Stone
Old Amber x3
Sun Stone
Everstone
Claw Fossil x2
Helix Fossil
Stone Plate
Some TMs too if you want.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

anyone wit a heart scale?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 25, 2007)

Trading Mewtwo, make me an offer, though most shinies are insta-win


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

J said:


> Trading Mewtwo, make me an offer, though most shinies are insta-win



Post it's stats and EVs and nature.

Although i got a lvl 100 modest one with 420 Sp attack and 354 speed and i doubt you'd have a better one...but you never know .


----------



## Serp (Jun 25, 2007)

Dre i sense another atempt to make someone, feel like a failure


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Serp said:


> Dre i sense another atempt to make someone, feel like a failure



No it's not. If he has a better mewtwo than mine i'll trade for it ASAP .

And i just got lucky with mine i didn't soft reset till he was modest with good IVs i just caught him with a masterball and he was all that  .


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 25, 2007)

dre ur not helping man ,i'm trying to get a mew dude and i dont have seriuos good pokemon to trade for, I would rather just be able to see it so i can go on gts and get one but its hard ,espiacally since I;m new at this


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Shin said:


> dre ur not helping man ,i'm trying to get a mew dude and i dont have seriuos good pokemon to trade for, I would rather just be able to see it so i can go on gts and get one but its hard ,espiacally since I;m new at this



You said it yourself you're new at this....you need to scale up you can't learn how to fly without learning how to walk first. 

Once you get something worthy of a mew being traded to you (or when you go to an event) then you deserve to have mew....i didn't have one either until a few weeks ago.

And just let me tell you...if you can't find a mew to trade for on forums then you most likely won't find one (that you can trade for) in the GTS either...most people there ask for lvl 100 deoxys or celebi or jirachi or other equally rare pokes....which if you had you'd be able to get a mew through forums anyways.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Post it's stats and EVs and nature.
> 
> Although i got a lvl 100 modest one with 420 Sp attack and 354 speed and i doubt you'd have a better one...but you never know .



Remind me to beat the hell out of you later.

XD Jk

But I'm in the battle tower so it'll be a while


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

J said:


> Remind me to beat the hell out of you later.
> 
> XD Jk
> 
> But I'm in the battle tower so it'll be a while



Lawl i don't mind battling you .

Seriously though i wanna know if the mewtwo you're trading has better stats than mine cause i would want him if he did.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok Dre, 

Lv. 71
Mild
@Pressure

ATK: 186
DEF: 135
SATK: 247
SDEF: 147
SPD: 200

Swift
Psychic
Safeguard
Recover

EDIT: Wait, My Mewtwo is basically like yours in terms of nature, so you really want another SATK Mewtwo?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

J said:


> Ok Dre,
> 
> Lv. 71
> Mild
> ...



Well...if he was better id replace mine with yours...basically i just care about perfect IVs....but your has a bit less IVs in speed so after all i don't want him.

All mewtwos are Sattack mewtwos....at least the good ones . The thing is that cause they're legendary it's hard to have one with 31 IVs in speed and Satt....mine has 26 on speed and something like that on Satt so i still want more if i can get it lol.


----------



## icy_tony (Jun 25, 2007)

dreikoo can u get on wifi now, i got ur tm's


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 25, 2007)

@J
Hey what do you want for that Mewtwo?
And does anyone have a phione egg?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the TMs tony  .


----------



## Jazz (Jun 25, 2007)

@Dre: Ah dammit 

@Jon: What are you offering?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 25, 2007)

Spiritomb,D/P Legendarys, Deoxys.


----------



## Serp (Jun 25, 2007)

jon if u dont want the dexoys anymore i could do a trade back, or give a phione egg


----------



## Jazz (Jun 25, 2007)

Well... Do you have any Shinies?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 25, 2007)

@J
 no i dont have any shinies
@Serp 
Ill take a phione egg


----------



## icy_tony (Jun 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Thanks for the TMs tony  .



yeah, its coo, preciate the starters


----------



## nyu (Jun 25, 2007)

hey my friend has a lv.41 ramprados and wants to know if it's good. to me it seems like it sucks except for the attack.
nature: adamant
hp:137
attack: 183
defence: 66
sp. atk: 55
sp. def: 56
speed:75

so is it good or should he start over


----------



## Serp (Jun 25, 2007)

thats seems pretty good to me and my pokemon calulator


----------



## nyu (Jun 25, 2007)

damn he just took me out with it. i think i might train a ramprados. whats the best move set though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

nyu said:


> damn he just took me out with it. i think i might train a ramprados. whats the best move set though.



Rapmadros is like deoxys...only 1 semi-strong attack can take it out so there's something wrong with your team most likely...or just the fact that he EVd it but you didn't EV your pokes....either way just check serebi where it lists all the moves it can learn and decide for yourself...if i would ever make one i'd make it either a CSer or suicide focus sash attacker/Bp target.


----------



## nyu (Jun 25, 2007)

what did you mean by CSer or suicide focus sash attacker/Bp target.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

nyu said:


> what did you mean by CSer or suicide focus sash attacker/Bp target.



CSer = choice scarf holding pokemon with moves according to that

Suicide focus sash attacker = a poke that can surely take anything out with 1 hit but will too die with one hit thus you give it focus sash to help it atleast kill one of yoru opponents pokemon.


Bp target = something you pass on to the bonus your BPer (baton passer) gained through status lifting attacks/abilities.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 26, 2007)

o.o ramprados never heard of that one before .


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey does anyone have a burmy? I don't care what level it is or if its terrible, I just need to complete my Shinnoh dex and I can't find the dang thing. If anyone has one just post what you want for it.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 26, 2007)

Just put honey on trees, then check back.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 26, 2007)

I've tried that, I've used every honey I can find and still nothing. It would just be easier to trade it wouldn't it?\



Oh and BTW I have a shiny stone, if you get me a Burmy I'll trade.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 26, 2007)

Meh.

I just found out where to find dittos (sad, I know) and I started making eggs a few minutes ago.

If anyone wants any for free let me know.  Or you could trade me a turtwig/grotle/torterra so I could breed more turtwigs.  

=]

The pokemon eggs I'll have soon will be:

Eevee
Piplup
Chimchar
Charmander
Anything else you want, if I have it.

^^


----------



## nyu (Jun 26, 2007)

to the person who wants a burmy. do you have a turtwig.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 26, 2007)

Nah I don't.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 26, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> I've tried that, I've used every honey I can find and still nothing. It would just be easier to trade it wouldn't it?\
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW I have a shiny stone, if you get me a Burmy I'll trade.



Deal, I'll do it


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 26, 2007)

Wanna trade right now?


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2007)

i thinks hes dead


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 26, 2007)

Serp said:


> i thinks hes dead



*Gasp* NOOOOO I need a Burmy


----------



## Jazz (Jun 27, 2007)

HERE!

Shit, you're not online V_V


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

@J
Wanna accept the offer I made in the D/P thread? 
A 49 Palkia or 70 Giratina or a 75 Groudon with Zap Plate for a 55-60 Gallade or Froslass.

@the guy who wants burmy
Ill trade you for 55-60 Gallade or Froslass.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 27, 2007)

I only have a 41 Frosslass, And I don't want to trade it.

SOREE


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Awww darn...do you have a Dusknoir? 55-60?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope.  I do have an Electivire, Porbopass, Lickillicky, and Magnezone I'd trade away if you want those


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

What do you want for Magezone?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 27, 2007)

What're you willing to trade?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

You want a Zap Plate right? Then a Lvl 49 Palkia, or Lvl 75 Groudon equipped with Zap Plate.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 27, 2007)

A Groudon I guess.

But does it matter what level it is?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

What level is it?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 27, 2007)

31, I was too lazy to train it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats fine. Want to trade right now?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 27, 2007)

If anyone wants any baby pokemon, let me know.

So far I have:

Charmanders
Bulbasaurs
I will be getting Squirtles soon.
Eevees
Piplups
Chimchars


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have a lvl 55-60 Gallade or Froslass?? I need them!!!


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2007)

hey hey hey, i am the baby pokemon pimp here  all 12 starters eevees, dratinis,larvitars all kinds of ill shit


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Do you have a lvl 55-60 Gallade or Froslass?? I need them!!!



Why do you want em at that high of a lvl?

Aren't you gonna nature and IV breed and EV train em?

Cause basically what you're asking for for your legendaries is a shiny/dawn stone cause randomly EVd gallades and froslasses would be generally weak for any battles with people here or the PBR wifi.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh..then those anyone have a 45-50 Male Kirlia or Female Snorunt?  Equipped with Dawn Stone please. And I dont really get what you meant lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Oh..then those anyone have a 45-50 Male Kirlia or Female Snorunt?  Equipped with Dawn Stone please. And I dont really get what you meant lol.



Check serebii or the training guide thread that silent storm wrote and is somewhere in this forums and read around about the terms i used. Basically it's the way of training we use to max out the pokemon's stats and the difference they have with pokemon not trained by that method is huge...and once you read all that you'll understand why also asking for a lvl 45-50 kirila is the exact same as asking for what you asked before and won't have any difference in the lack of power of that pokemon .


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh lol I get it now thanks for the heads up. AreGallade and Froslass good Pokemon for WiFi battles and tourneys though?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Oh lol I get it now thanks for the heads up. AreGallade and Froslass good Pokemon for WiFi battles and tourneys though?



Medium-great...depends on your team's strategy etc.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Can you rate my team? (trainer card) Ive been playing Pokemon since Red and Blue but have never been really hyped about mulitplayer battles and tournies and stuff.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Can you rate my team? (trainer card) Ive been playing Pokemon since Red and Blue but have never been really hyped about mulitplayer battles and tournies and stuff.



I can't really "rate" ic cause i don't know what you're going for what roles each poke plays etc...but if none of em were EV trained and nature/IV bred most likely will not have any hope. (and froslass is for a hail team just throwing it in there has allmost no strategical benefits... )


I played since red too but i only got into all that competitive stuff  a few months before D/P came out but still from just studying that stuff a bit i can kick some major ass now. (just beat a shinye (prolly hacked) mewtwo and a weavile with my porygon Z on PBR wifi for example  )


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh I see. Hmmmm then guess I gotta change my team up a little.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 27, 2007)

J said:


> HERE!
> 
> Shit, you're not online V_V



Hey sorry, when you are ready just pm me.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 28, 2007)

*Want*: A Piplup and Turtwig, male, level 10 or below
*Give*: I just defeated the first gym so theres nothing I can offer really? Anyone with extras out there willing to help me out?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 28, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> *Want*: A Piplup and Turtwig, male, level 10 or below
> *Give*: I just defeated the first gym so theres nothing I can offer really? Anyone with extras out there willing to help me out?



I have a ton of level 1 Piplups.

I can give you one.

Let me go check if any are males.

Edit: Yup, they're all males.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome, whats your fc? 

*EDIT* Its ok, I found someone to trade me both. Sorry to bother you made


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 28, 2007)

Can someone help? I'm on the trading system on diamond but when
I trade my pokemon for another I cannot pick every pokemon just a few...
Whats wrong????


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> Can someone help? I'm on the trading system on diamond but when
> I trade my pokemon for another I cannot pick every pokemon just a few...
> Whats wrong????



You can only trade for pokes you've seen on the GTS.


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 28, 2007)

Alright, so say I want to get a Mewtwo or something how would I be able
to trade for one If I haven't seen one?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone have A burmy?


----------



## icy_tony (Jun 28, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> Alright, so say I want to get a Mewtwo or something how would I be able
> to trade for one If I haven't seen one?



you would have to set up a trade with a person who has one, you cant trade anything u havent seen in your pokedex, thats the only downside to global trading, so try to find a person who has a mewtwo


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 28, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Does anyone have A burmy?


yes what will u trade for it?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

basye said:


> yes what will u trade for it?



I got 

TMs:
05
11
23
25
27
28
33
35
41
43
45
49
51
52
54
55
57
60
65
70
76
81
85
91

I also have 
Sticky Barb
Big Root
Shiny stone
Magnet
Dusk stone
Leaf stone 
Fire stone
Rock Incense
Oval stone
Odd incense
Mind plate
Razor claw
pure incense


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 28, 2007)

what about pokemon?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

basye said:


> what about pokemon?



Nah I don't have barely any pokemon worth trading.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 28, 2007)

o ok well I guess pure incense will do ill see u in there

my code is 0645 2664 1251


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

K I'm in lobby now


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

OK Takumi, I'm really ready this time *yawn*

But alas, I shall have to trade you Wormadam, as all of my Burmy's are gone.

EDIT:  I can trade you my Ditto too for free.  Just so you can breed it.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

J said:


> OK Takumi, I'm really ready this time *yawn*
> 
> But alas, I shall have to trade you Wormadam, as all of my Burmy's are gone.
> 
> EDIT:  I can trade you my Ditto too for free.  Just so you can breed it.



Haha well I just got my burmy so I don't need it anymore. I'll still trade the shiny stone for the Ditto though.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok. (wordwordword)


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 28, 2007)

Want Lugia bad, will trade Manaphy.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

J said:


> Ok. (wordwordword)



Haha I feel like I'm getting ripped, you just said you'd give to me for free. Lol anyway its cool thanks man.


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a few Latios if anyone wants to trade for them.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 28, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> I have a few Latios if anyone wants to trade for them.



What do you want for one?


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I'm looking for a Lugia or Suicune, but offer whatever you have.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

Does Latios have soul Dew?


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 28, 2007)

I just looked then and it seems to not be there... Although I assure you It is 100% real.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone with a Lugia?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> I have a few Latios if anyone wants to trade for them.



Post the natures stats lvls and EVs they got ...if you have one i want i'm willing to trade you a lvl 100 lugia.


@chunin: i got 3 of em....but from what i remember you didn't really have anything i wanted when we were talking about the deoxys you wanted.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 28, 2007)

@Dreikoo
 I have a bold Feebas with mirror coat and a Manaphy and spiritomb, and an elekid with an electrizer.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> @Dreikoo
> I have a bold Feebas with mirror coat and a Manaphy and spiritomb, and an elekid with an electrizer.



I have 3 milotics...2 of em with Mcoat and modest nature, 4 manaphi (GTS rocks ) including one with a Sattack nature for my water gym , i got a spiritomb from the GTS the 3rd day after the game came out for a lvl5 bagon and i already have my ultimate adamant electivire with icepunch cross chop and stuff....so i really don't need any of those  .


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 28, 2007)

Well then just give it too me for free, what could you possibly want from me, with so little to give. . .What do you want from me, literally.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2007)

Wrong thread..


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Well then just give it too me for free, what could you possibly want from me, with so little to give. . .What do you want from me, literally.



I don't want anything from you...i think i made that clear lol...and i didn't clone the lugia each is different and i traded other of my legendaries to obtain em so with the exception of really great legendaries with positive natures and either correct EV training or no training at all (like the latios that i asked for from the other guy a few posts above) i'd never trade em. (and lol for the give em for free....but i suppose you were kidding...still hard to tell without a lol or a smiley or something  )


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 28, 2007)

Yah just playin, i just want a Lugia bad , I remember mine on silver version I want it back. Lol. No one seems to have them in other forums untill I run out of posts haha, just my luck.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone have the firered starters that they are willing to trade? As you can see in my trainer card, I only just got my second badge so they arent any good pokemon that I can trade in return.

Just lookin for someone who has spares of those three, I dont care about those movesets or IV/EVs  Just want some low level ones to build a pokedex.

So anyone with spares?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 28, 2007)

yea I have them I could trade them to u


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2007)

i have all starters


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

Well while were on the subject does anyone have a Chimchar?


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

it hurts me when people cant understand the simplest of statments or did, the word all, change meaning while i was asleep


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 29, 2007)

basye said:


> yea I have them I could trade them to u



Awesome, so you up for it? I can only give you crappy ones in return tho


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

i would give for free, but ur fine with basye


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

dont trust that snake serp  ok 1 sec then ill add u let me migrate


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Basye, ah you kno my ways,  take from them everything and Give them nothing

My starters only goes to those in my inner circle and hoes 
Basye join my side  together we could become great, i need a partner in my pokemon conquest


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

ok I will join u


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol awesome, just give me ur fc. Mines in my sig


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

ok * I need to put mine in my sig* mines 0645-2664-1251 ill be there in a min


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome, just added ya. Ill be in the online thingy now 

*EDIT* Thanks for the trade basye, left you a rep


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

k there u go need anything else just pm me


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 29, 2007)

Its all good for now, thanks again


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Hahaha  the reign of serp will be like Cancer, you think its gone, but when it hits back, it hits back harder


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

ok then

serp - we need a better modo we need one like team rocket


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> it hurts me when people cant understand the simplest of statments or did, the word all, change meaning while i was asleep



I get the feeling that your comment was referred towards me. Haha yeah I just now got it because I just now saw your post. DON'T MAKE FUN OF ME.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

basye said:


> ok then
> 
> serp - we need a better modo we need one like team rocket



I can help ya with that i think...let's see...

To trade pokemon that everyone has

To sound professional like i never was

To protect the world from education

To remove the reins of comprehension

Serp and Basey once and for all !


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 29, 2007)

modo? wats that, or do u mean motto? x_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> modo? wats that, or do u mean motto? x_D



Yeah that's what he prolly meant .


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I can help ya with that i think...let's see...
> 
> To trade pokemon that everyone has
> 
> ...


lol thats great


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I can help ya with that i think...let's see...
> 
> To trade pokemon that everyone has
> 
> ...



No just no, Basye did u even read it, its insulting us  
Kudos to you Dreikoo, you have proven victor yet again


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

no serp its just the fact that I cant read


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

Join Team Note and become the god of the new pokemon world .


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

hey ninja I can give u leftovers and some tms


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Team Note!!!!!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

basye said:


> hey ninja I can give u leftovers and some tms



Need anything?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ninja Prinny,

Have you check your PM's... I offered you a Female Phanpy


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

u have any shinys?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

None that I can trade away.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> No just no, Basye did u even read it, its insulting us
> Kudos to you Dreikoo, you have proven victor yet again



Lawl it was meant to be mainly funny...and just a bit insulting . And he asked a team rocket motto and those usually make em sound stupid and don't really make sense most of the time lol.


----------



## theredfox12 (Jun 29, 2007)

who battled that guy marriland


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a couple of Latios for trade... Offer here.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> I have a couple of Latios for trade... Offer here.



Post the natures stats lvls and EVs they got ...if you have one i want i'm willing to trade you a lvl 100 lugia.


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Yo Dre have u got a spare, lugia or celebi i traded mine, cant remember what for thou


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> Yo Dre have u got a spare, lugia or celebi i traded mine, cant remember what for thou



I have 1 spare lugia but that's the one i'm offering the latios guy above...and i do have a spare lvl 56 celebi (i found an untrained rash one so the 56 one is kinda moot ) what good natured correctly EVd or totally untrained legendaries you got?


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

none im gonna give to you  
unless u want a pathetic dialga


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 29, 2007)

Latios
LVL 40
Nature: Naughty

I can get a level 60 Latios although I have to wait 24 hours until I can migrate
It from my Ruby cart.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> none im gonna give to you
> unless u want a pathetic dialga



No way lol. Celebi is the rarest event poke up to now...i'm not giving it away for nothing lol. (and i got a bunch of weak ass dialgas and one good modest one  )




shadow_wisp said:


> Latios
> LVL 40
> Nature: Naughty
> 
> ...



Sorry i don't need another naughty latios...if you come around a modest or rash or timid lvl 40 ones gimme a call.


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

oh well  not that i really give a shit, its just gonna rot in a pokemon box and i will never ever use them


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 29, 2007)

Dreikoo do you want to offer anything for the LVL 40 Latios (naughty nature)?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> oh well  not that i really give a shit, its just gonna rot in a pokemon box and i will never ever use them



Well if you had PBR you'd use em . It's way fun to let your legends stretch out against other legends . Also their sig moves really look great.



shadow_wisp said:


> Dreikoo do you want to offer anything for the LVL 40 Latios (naughty nature)?



I already have one. I don't want another one. I only wanted a latios of the natures i listed above.


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 29, 2007)

Alright fair enough...


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone got time to help me evolve my Kadabra and Haunter?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> Anyone got time to help me evolve my Kadabra and Haunter?


yea I do if your still on


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone want a Spiritomb?

I just hatched one, and I feel like giving it away.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 29, 2007)

Yea, still here. Ill be in the lobby soon, Cheers again Basye 

@Dylan: What you mean by give away?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 30, 2007)

I mean, "Trading it without any concern of what I get in return"


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> Yea, still here. Ill be in the lobby soon, Cheers again Basye
> 
> @Dylan: What you mean by give away?


dont worry about like to help out


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 30, 2007)

DylanR said:


> I mean, "Trading it without any concern of what I get in return"



Awesome, Im in XD 

My FC is in my sig, mind givin me yours? Ill trade with ya after I'm done with basye


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 30, 2007)

Mk.

Let me know when you are ready.

My FC is 3007 4590 9224


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 30, 2007)

Aight Im goin in soon

EDIT - Im in now


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 30, 2007)

It says you're not there.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Check the FCs again. Mine looks alright

*::EDIT::* Thanks for the trade fellas. Left you both reps 

[Damn have to spread reps around before I could give rep to you again basye ]

*::EDIT2::*
Anyone out there up for helping me evolve my Machoke and Graveler?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll help.

Let me go find my DS.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome, Ill be in the lobby 

*::EDIT::*

Thanks for the help Dylan, Ill drop you a rep when Ive spread some around


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice whistling.

xD


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jul 3, 2007)

Trading a Shiny Rayquaza, offer here...


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you looking for something uber rare too or just anything?


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a Darkrai? I can trade it for a Arceus or Shiny Rayquaza.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

No one here has Arceus, Darkrai, or Shaymin as far as I know Poke's


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> Does anyone have a Darkrai? I can trade it for a Arceus or Shiny Rayquaza.



We don't hack here. Just wait till the events for those pokes are out.


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jul 4, 2007)

The Shiny Rayquaza is real, It's just the Arceus thats obviously hacked.
Anyone want to offer for the Shiny Rayquaza?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone have an Adament female charmander they're willing to trade or lend to me? I just need it to breed another charmander


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> Anyone have an Adament female charmander they're willing to trade or lend to me? I just need it to breed another charmander



I'll check my leftover charmanders...you got the explosion TM?


edit: Only found a male lonely/rash/mild one...you interested?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

any1 have a erm....


mudkip, torchic, totodile, chikorita, koffing, cherrim and many more lol... i just need em for pkdex 83

i have the adult versions but i cant b botherd to breed it x_D


----------



## Jazz (Jul 4, 2007)

I have Totodile, Koffing, and Cherrim


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

kewl! 83
anything u want for them?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 4, 2007)

I can breed you a Chikorita, DD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

oh ok cool 8)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 4, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> kewl! 83
> anything u want for them?



Uh...

A Bagon.  The one I have has a shitty nature.

For those others, it's free.

EDIT: Shit!  I forgot I traded my Ditto.  Gimme about a half hour, kk?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'll check my leftover charmanders...you got the explosion TM?
> 
> 
> edit: Only found a male lonely/rash/mild one...you interested?



Damn, Ive made like 40 charmanders with no results and Ive already got those so its alright thanks. I dont think I have explosion anyways


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Very sweet deal indeed, oh generous one!   I'll be around so we can do the trade anytime, the sooner the better.



attention all trainers!!!! i wana trade
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654

im looking for
pokemon: mudkip, tododile, and shiny bug pokemon
items: dawn stones, heart scales 

let me know the time and day


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anyone have an extra "flame body" pokemon that they're willing to give away? It would really help out with all this egg breeding


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> Does anyone have an extra "flame body" pokemon that they're willing to give away? It would really help out with all this egg breeding



Just go catch 2 magcargos in the place where you catch heatran....it didn't take me more than 10 mins back in the day.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 5, 2007)

attention all trainers!!!! i wana trade
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654

im looking for
pokemon: mudkip, tododile, and shiny bug pokemon
items: dawn stones, heart scales,dusk stones 

offering:  starters(including 2nd gen), legends, anything

let me know the time and day


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> attention all trainers!!!! i wana trade
> Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654
> 
> im looking for
> ...



You got a legit lvl 70 adamant rayquaza? Or the explosion tm?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone have a protecter and dubious disc.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

You do know where to find those items, don't you?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know where to find te disc, and I wasted my protecter. I need a new one.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

The disc, is... hmmm... Lemme get you a map  You know that big pool of water in the survival area where the two trees need to be cut down?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

does anyone have a raikou preferbly quiet nature...
and a magnimite nature Quiet... preferbly lvl 1...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 11, 2007)

Have -

3rd Gen TMs
Master Ball
Leftovers
Lucky Egg
Macho Brace
All common 3rd Gen berries
Nearly all hold items.
Nearly all 3rd Gen evolution items
Evolution Stones (All - 3rd gen only)

Want -

TM 59 - Dragon Pulse
TM 71 - Stone Edge
TM 82 - Avalanche
TM 76 - Stealth Rock
TM 86 - Grass Knot

Power Anklet
Power Band
Power Belt
Power Bracelet
Power Herb
Power Lens
Power Weight

Electrizer - Item to evolve electabuzz

One for one only.

Friend Code: 5369-7004-9142


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

I have the dragon pulse TM. My fc is in the trainer card
Ill trade for the master ball


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok its a deal.

Let me get set up, will take 5 min


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Silent I attached the d pulse to a magikarp I was breeding for IVs but I think I may have released it since then for the box space. Sorry but if I find it it is yours ok.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

Naw its okay, I have D pulse now ^^.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

*Wants:*
Lv.1 Bagon (Mild Nature) Untrained,Male
Lv.1 Munchlax (Naughty) Breeded to have Substitute.Male
Ditto (Any Nature)(Any Level)
Chansey's Pre evolution Lv.1 (Calm Nature)
TM. Grass Knot
TM. Earthquake

*Haves:*

Just Ask


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

*NEED*

A _Female Naughty_ Chimchar

*Willing to trade*

Any pokemon you need from the pearl version of the game.
Nearly any TM from the pearl version.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

I could try to get one for you soon..i just have to breed.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

Does any one have a Power lens... i can give you a master ball or other items


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 15, 2007)

*Have*
Shiny Crobat (Not hacked by the way, I found it in the shoal cave as a zubat)

*Want*
Highest Bidder (lol)

EDIT - I dont have pearl yet btw, i'll be able to trade a while after the game comes to england. Just PM me if your interested.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 15, 2007)

Import it from CD WOW, that is where I got my version.


----------



## Fulcata (Jul 16, 2007)

DESIRED:
Dittto(Any)
Tauros(Any, preferably lvl 40 or Below)

Have:
Atleast 1 of *EVERY* tm
Lvl. 30 Shaymin (Untrained, but caught with a Master Ball)

On a side note, on thta Shaymin, I think my Diamond is glitched, because it let me walk across normally impassible to where it is located North of Route 224. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

fulcata, i have what ur looking for 8)
can i trade u for the shaymin?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone have a T-wave TM?
I'm also looking for a male gible with outrage....


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 16, 2007)

hmm i think i have a thunderwave TM....i'll check..83


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have a T-wave TM?
> I'm also looking for a male gible with outrage....



I have that. D:

The Gibile that is..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 16, 2007)

i want a choice scarf... tell me what you ask for it (items, pokemon, iv breeders) and i'll see if i have it...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 16, 2007)

hmmm i need an extra set of Choice Specs.....anyone got one?

also i am looking for a Bagon/ Shelgon Lv.50, Rare Candy/ Day Care Trained.

Iv's: High in Sp. Attack, Speed, Sp. Defense

Edit:

I am having trouble connecting.(my first time)...can someone help me?


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 21, 2007)

does anyone have mew and a blazekein I'm also looking for a kyogre and a dexoys can someone trade with me.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

*I need a Shiey Magickarp!*

Will trade:

just ask and i will try my hardest to make it happen.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm in need of a focus band
i'll give a lvl 1 riolu with pokerus


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Still in  need of an electrizer. Masterballs, tm's, pokeymanz, whatever you want I'll try to get.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in need of: 
Calm Ditto
Timid Ditto
Calm Chansey
Sludge Bomb x3


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 23, 2007)

i'm in need of a light ball ,do u have one


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone wanna help me trade evolve an electabuz?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 24, 2007)

I need a Munchlax or a F Snorlax


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2007)

I need a Squirtle, Cyndaquil, Totodile, Bulbasor, and Chikarita.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone have darkpulse? I got masterballz, items, the works. :/


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

does anyone have a light ball ,if not can someone breed me a pichu that has bolt tackle ,and a modest nature i will trade a lvl 100 mewtwo for it.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 28, 2007)

hey all, from u.k. just got pearl. anyone intersted in a trade, im not keen on the pokemon on offer, unless anyone has any unwanteds im willing to trade my starter pokemon. especially for a yanma.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 29, 2007)

I have an electerizer and tm dark pulse, if you guys have an EQ tm and a stone edge tm respectively ill trade.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I need a Squirtle, Cyndaquil, Totodile, Bulbasor, and Chikarita.



I have all those.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 29, 2007)

@Mystic Trunks I have a Cyndaquil


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anyone want to trade a drifblim for a level 35 (level may increase) gabite?

NOTE - MAY EXPIRE SOON

EDIT - NO LONGER AVAILABLE


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 29, 2007)

does anyone have a hoothoot with insomnia and mirror move as its egg move????
ill trade any TM you want!!


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2007)

Chunin Joe what do you want for dark pulse?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 31, 2007)

Ill trade you dark pulse for and EQ tm


----------



## Haxxz (Jul 31, 2007)

HEy errbody, my FC is in my Sig.


Need:
Munchlax
Palkia
Charizard, Venasaur, Blastoise)
Darkrai, Arceus (Ya know, the AR stuff )
(i'll think up some more)

Willing to Give:
Rilou (its on its way to lvl 30 Lucario, in day care place for a while) 
Croagunk
Manaphy (i'll be getting it soon so i don't have it...yet)


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 31, 2007)

I need an Aerial Ace TM and Muchlax or F Snorelax.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 31, 2007)

pretty basic trade but i have a misdreavus lvl 12 it has a hasty nature and is thoroughly cunning.

i need a murkrow preferably an egg or under lvl 10, id appreciate it also if it had a half decent nature as my team has a few naff ones right now.
thanks.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anyone have any of these pokemons lying around after some breeding?

Chikorita
Totodile
Cyndaquil
Torchic
Treecko


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

Need Female Charmander, Dusclops with Reaper Cloth, Electrizer and a Female Growlithe.

Willing to trade for any TM(s) of your choice and/or a Larvitar/Dratini/Eevee/Munchlax.

kthxbai


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 31, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> Does anyone have any of these pokemons lying around after some breeding?
> 
> Chikorita
> Totodile
> ...



I have MANY MANY Cyndaquil and Treeko. what are you offering?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone have an EV trained Cradily with recover i really need one, have some events for trade.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 6, 2007)

New trade list!!!

Need:
Regice (Need REALLY Bad!!!)
Regirock (Need REALLY Bad!!!)
Registeel (Need REALLY Bad!!!)
Palkia 
Arceus 
Darkrai 
Snorlax
Venasaur
Blastoise
Dragonite or Dragonair


Willing to Trade:
Manaphy
Marshtomp
Happiny
Rotom
Riolu
Evee
Minun

PM me if you are willing to trade!


Codes at my sig


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 8, 2007)

I would like some Berrys to evolve my Feebas...


----------



## nyu (Aug 8, 2007)

Haxx said:


> New trade list!!!
> 
> Need:
> Regice (Need REALLY Bad!!!)
> ...



with what your offering not that many people would want to trade.

i need either a magmorter or a magby with magmarizer.

i got most starters 
riolus
cranidos
feebas
elekids wth electrizer
larvatars with outrage
pichus with volt tackle
regis
latis
anoroth
omanyte
can get munchlax just need to breed

got some others but don't feel like listing


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I would like some Berrys to evolve my Feebas...



What berries ya need? 


and Nyu i just got this game like a few days ago so i don't have much good pokemon, 

UNless anyone wants to make an offer with me i can try to get the pokemon.


----------



## Tash (Aug 8, 2007)

If you have the emerald game to use with it I will trade u anything for a female Gligar.


----------



## nyu (Aug 9, 2007)

@haxx but you are wanting all those rare and legendarys but the pokemon you are offering pretty much anybody can get except for a few


----------



## Kefka (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a Timid Ditto (with perfect ivs in speed if possible) I'm willing to trade a shiny Nidoqueen for it, or a shiny lvl 100 rayquaza or groudon (even both of those, I want to get rid of them since I don't know where they came from, somebody gave them to me).


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Aug 10, 2007)

I just started a new game yesterday, and if anyone is willing to give away any of the following, I'd be happy to take them.


Really low level Lucario (Or Riolu - preferably Lucario) [For me]
Really low level Elekid. [For me]
Really low level Magby [For a friend]
Really low level Eevee. [For a friend]

Level 1-10 for any of them would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 11, 2007)

Need:
Elekid 
Porygon
Magby or magmar
Lavitar
Latios/Latias

What i have:
Manphay
Phionee
Good beries to evolve Feebas
Milotic(If you want to trade for my Milotic please if you have a Feebas i need that for the exchange too)
Bagons
Burmy(all 3 forms but low lvl)


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2007)

I have elekid with cross chop and the elemental punches.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2007)

Haxx said:


> New trade list!!!
> 
> Need:
> Regice (Need REALLY Bad!!!)
> ...



I have Arceus gimme your Manaphy lol.

Or one of the 3 Regis.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 11, 2007)

umm is it female elekid?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2007)

One is I think.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 12, 2007)

can u breed one for me? cause i really want a basic one, i'll trade anything on my to give list except manphay or my milotic, unless your willing to offer something else


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

M, what do you want to trade for a male Elekid with those attacks?

ALSO: I am looking for an Earthquake TM.  I can trade practically any female Pokemon, as long as I have it of course, of a Modest (+satk, -atk) or Adamant (+satk, -atk) nature.  Relaxed (+def -spd) and Quiet (+satk -spd) are also available (plus Hasty +spd -def but I don't think anyone wants that).


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2007)

I really want a female adamant larvitar, I'm more then willing to give one of me elekids. 

I can also pal park an earthquake TM, and adamant/modest ditto would be excelent, but I'm open for offers.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

Larvitar'll take a little while.  I need to go catch one on FR and then Pal Park it to Pearl.

Edit: Turns out I already have one.  I'll take care of that shortly.


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I really want a female adamant larvitar, I'm more then willing to give one of me elekids.
> 
> I can also pal park an earthquake TM, and adamant/modest ditto would be excelent, but I'm open for offers.



I have one with Dragon Dance and Outrage.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

Nico said:


> I have one with Dragon Dance and Outrage.



You can trade him a male one to breed with my female adamant one.

Edit: Got the Larvitar.  Whenever you're ready.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 13, 2007)

hey maskai what do you need for the lavitar? i'm willing to trade something for a female one


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2007)

Masaki said:


> You can trade him a male one to breed with my female adamant one.
> 
> Edit: Got the Larvitar.  Whenever you're ready.


Kewl. In a minute. 


Nico said:


> I have one with Dragon Dance and Outrage.



I forgot, what did you want? xD 

-edit-Ah yes, the gible. Gimme a min to breed one. It'll be jolly nature mkay?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> hey maskai what do you need for the lavitar? i'm willing to trade something for a female one



I'll have to get another one.  My list goes like this in terms of priority:

1: Magby/Magmizar/Electrizar 
2: Cyndaquil/Squirtle/Mudkip/Turtwig/Bulbasaur
3: Slowpoke

Manaphy's also up there, but that wouldn't be a fair trade. 



~M~ said:


> Kewl. In a minute.



Just give me a few moments.  I'm Day Caring Pokemon to check for IVs.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 13, 2007)

dam i have only pearl and PBR, i dun have them Pal park things, but i saw that you need an earthquake tm, tell me what you want to get from to get a female lavitar (and yea manphay wouldn't be a fair trade unless you want a phoinee or the phoinee egg)


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> dam i have only pearl and PBR, i dun have them Pal park things, but i saw that you need an earthquake tm, tell me what you want to get from to get a female lavitar (and yea manphay wouldn't be a fair trade unless you want a phoinee or the phoinee egg)



Have Piplup or Turtwig?

If not, then just that Hippo pokemon (the unevolved one) with the TM will be enough.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 13, 2007)

alrite and also asking does lvl count? and i'll post my FC soon after i finish watching scrubs


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> alrite and also asking does lvl count? and i'll post my FC soon after i finish watching scrubs



Nah, I don't care about level or nature.  I just want it to be in the lowest evolution form.

ALSO: I ended up getting one extra female adamant larvitar.  Anyone want it?  (Aimless: This time post on the forum before IMing me so that I don't end up needing to do more breeding.)


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

M, Darkfire, ready to trade?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 13, 2007)

Uh masaki is it ok if you wait a bit maybe tmr that we do outr trade? cause i have to catch all the unown (3/4 of the way) and then find the hippo dude you want cause you want the basic, is that ok?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> Uh masaki is it ok if you wait a bit maybe tmr that we do outr trade? cause i have to catch all the unown (3/4 of the way) and then find the hippo dude you want cause you want the basic, is that ok?



Oh wait, is that the only way to get it?

Edit: Just realized I never got a Silcoon.  If it's really that much of a hassle for the Hippo guy, then Silcoon + TM26 is all I'll ask for.

And what's you FC?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 13, 2007)

actually i got the hippo dude now, and i'll get you ur silcoon too, but uh do you have a female elekid? and my FC is 4725 5198 0824


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> actually i got the hippo dude now, and i'll get you ur silcoon too, but uh do you have a female elekid? and my FC is 4725 5198 0824



Nah, don't worry about both.

And no, I don't.  Once I start breeding Elekids I'll let you know.

Whenever you're ready, I'm in right now.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2007)

Masaki we  never seem to be on at the same time..


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Masaki we  never seem to be on at the same time..



I'm on now, go in.


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2007)

masaki                  !


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

Dave said:


> masaki                  !



Yes,     HI...?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2007)

Still on?  

-edit- My wi-fi choses the worst time to go crappy. ;_; 

At least the trade is done.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 14, 2007)

i'm on rite now you on masaki?

btw i'll just give you ur cascoon for free, a sign of friendship, cause i'm rasing a wurmple rite now anyways so yea


----------



## Masaki (Aug 14, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> i'm on rite now you on masaki?
> 
> btw i'll just give you ur cascoon for free, a sign of friendship, cause i'm rasing a wurmple rite now anyways so yea



Aw crap, missed again. 

It was Silcoon I need, but you only need to give me one of them.  I can just breed the hippo when I get a chance or just breed wurmples until one evolves into a Silcoon.  Plus, I believe there's the TM, right?

Edit: M, when do you want to battle for the badge?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2007)

Now? 3 0n 3 or 6 0n 6. 


That is if your still on.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 14, 2007)

sry i typed it wrong i meant silcoon, yea i got the hippo with the TM, so i'm on right now if you wanna trade

edit: got the silcoon too now


----------



## Masaki (Aug 14, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Now? 3 0n 3 or 6 0n 6.
> 
> 
> That is if your still on.





DarkFire said:


> sry i typed it wrong i meant silcoon, yea i got the hippo with the TM, so i'm on right now if you wanna trade
> 
> edit: got the silcoon too now



Argh, missed both again.

6 vs 6, M, when we finally get a chance.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm ready..


----------



## Masaki (Aug 14, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I'm ready..



Crap, still on?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2007)

Now I am.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 14, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Now I am.



One     sec.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 14, 2007)

hey man what are you goona trade for my silcoon?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 14, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> hey man what are you goona trade for my silcoon?



Don't worry about it.  I said I only wanted one of them, and I'd try to get the other on my own.  I'm currently waiting for M to battle.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 14, 2007)

cause i'll give it for free, can u just trade something over? anything is ok


----------



## Masaki (Aug 14, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> cause i'll give it for free, can u just trade something over? anything is ok



I guess...  I'll trade over a Seviper.

Edit: 5 minutes, M.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks masaki for the seviper, couldn't get one of my own anyways thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2007)

Still on? -___________- 

-edit- nvm I gtg. ;-;


----------



## Krillan (Aug 15, 2007)

Omg could some nice soul send me any legit pokemon with legit pokerus? It would be such a great help to me. Post or pm me if you think you can help


----------



## Masaki (Aug 15, 2007)

Krillan said:


> Omg could some nice soul send me any legit pokemon with legit pokerus? It would be such a great help to me. Post or pm me if you think you can help



I can take care of that.  What do you have to trade?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 15, 2007)

oh yea masaki i remember that ur snorlax has pkrus, what can i do to borrow him for a bit to infect some pokemon?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone have tm 51.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 15, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> oh yea masaki i remember that ur snorlax has pkrus, what can i do to borrow him for a bit to infect some pokemon?



No need, I can infect any of my Pokemon easily.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 15, 2007)

so is it ok if you give me something weak but infected with pkrus?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone have a magmortar? i got a marshtomp  and i got alot of TM's laying around that i haven't used n i dun plan on using them.Oh and i got a happiny  level 12. PM me if you want anyhting else, i can try to get = )


----------



## Masaki (Aug 16, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> so is it ok if you give me something weak but infected with pkrus?



Yeah, I can do that.

What do you have?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

I got pokerus early on in te game.. 

I wonder what the probability for it is...


----------



## Tash (Aug 16, 2007)

You have a better chance to get a shiney.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

That's ironic, 'cause I got two shinys.


----------



## Tash (Aug 16, 2007)

Meh your game must like you.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Indeed.  

I ask it to show me the shinys and it complies.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

um, what do you need masaki? i have pearl and PBR, tell me what ya need (including TM's)


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm starting to breed now n i'm getting a few phionees, charmanders, mudkip, n more. anyone want? = )


----------



## Krillan (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> i'm starting to breed now n i'm getting a few phionees, charmanders, mudkip, n more. anyone want? = )



id love to hear about wot more u got m8. Maybe a squirtle or munchlax?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 16, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I can take care of that.  What do you have to trade?



D/w about it any more m8. Not long after i posted this i got pkrs lol. So thanks for the offer anyways


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> i'm starting to breed now n i'm getting a few phionees, charmanders, mudkip, n more. anyone want? = )


Hmm, I'll take a Phione. What do you want?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

Krillan said:


> id love to hear about wot more u got m8. Maybe a squirtle or munchlax?



I'm trying to get a squrtle but traded my blastoise to my cuz = ( munchlax i'm trying to get. But i can get Chimchar egg, phionee, charmander, Piplup, turtwig, happiny, dratini, mudkip, n more soon, I might be able to get riolu soon.


Edit: If anyone will trade me a venasaur or blastoise any level, i cna then breed bulbasaurs and squirtles!


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Hmm, I'll take a Phione. What do you want?



what do ya have to offer?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

You could easily get all those pokemon besides Phione Haxx, I hope you aren't hoping for much.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> what do ya have to offer?


Hmm... How about a Snorlax? Or a Tangela or Absol?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll go for a snorlax, i'll be breeding munchlax then XD

@M, i'm not asking for much, i'm just the neighborhood breeder, thats all XD


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> I'll go for a snorlax, i'll be breeding munchlax then XD
> 
> @M, i'm not asking for much, i'm just the neighborhood breeder, thats all XD


Okay, I'm all ready; I'll meet you in the Wi-Fi room.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

alright, i'll be in solaceon..breeders town! = )

Edit: i'm in the wifi room


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> alright, i'll be in solaceon..breeders town! = )
> 
> Edit: i'm in the wifi room


I'm not seeing you. Did you add my FC to your Pal Pad first (you can put anything for the name; that doesn't matter)?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

yea, i added u


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> yea, i added u


Okay, then is the FC is your sig your correct friend code, because I know that mine is correct?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

alright for some reason my FC changed completely. 

Its not the one in the siggy


2835 7551 8514


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> alright for some reason my FC changed completely.
> 
> Its not the one in the siggy
> 
> ...


Alright, updated. Let's try this again.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

if its not phionee, then my bad trade it back n i give u the other egg i have XD


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> if its not phionee, then my bad trade it back n i give u the other egg i have XD


It hatched into Phione; so everything's good then.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

hehe nice, have fun with ur new phionee = )


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

hey Haxx, what do you want for the charmander? wat'cha looking for?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

for a charmander? hmm, if you have any other starters on 3rd evolutions that'd be cool, liek blaziken, blastoise, venasaur. But if not then offer = ) but u gotta wait cause i need to breed another one, gave charmander egg to my cuzzin = )


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

neeed any tms? bagon? good berries for evo feebas?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you have a beldum? i need a metagross or maybe a magmortar or electvire? the eggs ready btw


----------



## Tash (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> i'm starting to breed now n i'm getting a few phionees, charmanders, mudkip, n more. anyone want? = )



MUDKIPS?!?!?! I LIEK MUDKIPS. 
Whatcha want for a female mudkip.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 17, 2007)

Haxx said:


> Do you have a beldum? i need a metagross or maybe a magmortar or electvire? the eggs ready btw





Swajio said:


> MUDKIPS?!?!?! I LIEK MUDKIPS.
> Whatcha want for a female mudkip.




I dunno bout female, if ur lucky u'll get ne becuz  give em by the eggs 

Any old starter pokemon like blaziken or others. And if you have magmortar, electvire, or a beldum would  b cool


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

Well I restarted my game and just beat E4 so check the thread or your PM box in a couple of days for updates on a beldum.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 17, 2007)

alright i'll be waiting :]


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 17, 2007)

beldum, or those, hm, iuno those for a charmander, and since swajio has beldum covered,.....hm.....you need any fossil pokemon? or evee?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 17, 2007)

Haxx said:


> alright i'll be waiting :]



If u've obtained a snorlax, what would you like for either a munchlax or phione egg?

Edit: i have a venasaur i can trade and maybe a charizard.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 17, 2007)

Krillan said:


> If u've obtained a snorlax, what would you like for either a munchlax or phione egg?
> 
> Edit: i have a venasaur i can trade and maybe a charizard.



I'll take venasaur, which would u like? munchlax or phionee? 

@darkFire, ooo fossils   do you have an aerodactyl or kabutops? i already have ominyte n cranidos.


Note: I will not be home for probablly 1 or 2 days so the trades are going to have to wait. Sorry!!!


----------



## Masaki (Aug 17, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> um, what do you need masaki? i have pearl and PBR, tell me what ya need (including TM's)



Argh, I keep forgetting about this thread.

Do you happen to have Magby or an Electrizer?  Or if you have any Dittos, what natures are they?

Edit: Haxx, I believe I have an Aerodactyl fossil that I don't need.  What Pokemon should I give it to and who do you have to trade?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Argh, I keep forgetting about this thread.
> 
> Do you happen to have Magby or an Electrizer?  Or if you have any Dittos, what natures are they?
> 
> Edit: Haxx, I believe I have an Aerodactyl fossil that I don't need.  What Pokemon should I give it to and who do you have to trade?




grr, too bad ur looking for a magmortar or electvire.. i need em too   but uhh i can give u a munchlax or mudkip or other eggs if u wuld like. if u have any scizors that'd be awsome = ) 

n read my other post, the one where i can trade yet


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 17, 2007)

@Haxx yea i have a aero, i'll trade that for a charmander, but can you get me a female one?

@masaki i have dittos, what nature ya looking for?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 17, 2007)

@Haxx i'd trade venasaur for phione m8.

Any1 have a spare munchlax or female snorlax they wud trade?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 17, 2007)

hey krillan, i have a phione, you wanna trade that venasaur to me?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 17, 2007)

is it in an egg m8?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 17, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> @Haxx yea i have a aero, i'll trade that for a charmander, but can you get me a female one?
> 
> @masaki i have dittos, what nature ya looking for?



Bashful, Docile, Hardy, Quirky, Serious (I only need one of those five because they're all the same), Timid, Jolly.



Haxx said:


> grr, too bad ur looking for a magmortar or electvire.. i need em too   but uhh i can give u a munchlax or mudkip or other eggs if u wuld like. if u have any scizors that'd be awsome = )
> 
> n read my other post, the one where i can trade yet



I'll take Mudkip.  But, it seems you're already getting Aerodactyl, right?  I can probably breed you a Kabuto.

Just remind me via a PM, because I'm not playing at the moment.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 17, 2007)

I should check out this thread more often...


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 17, 2007)

Yea i have egg and hatched and whats does m8 mean? well if you want to do the trade, tell me


----------



## Masaki (Aug 17, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> Yea i have egg and hatched and whats does m8 mean? well if you want to do the trade, tell me



It means mate.

And do you have those natured Dittos?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 17, 2007)

acutally no, i'm catching and chaning dittos rite now trying to get one, once i do, i'll post it here


----------



## Krillan (Aug 17, 2007)

yer im up for trading. Ur offline now but ill b on l8r tonight after i make a bulbasaur egg for myself.

Still looking for a Munchlax plazen


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> Yea i have egg and hatched and whats does m8 mean? well if you want to do the trade, tell me



M8=Mate


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 17, 2007)

well pm once ur ready, we might have to do the trade tmr cause i'm going to a party tonite cause its my birthday


----------



## Masaki (Aug 17, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> well pm once ur ready, we might have to do the trade tmr cause i'm going to a party tonite cause its my birthday



Who?  Me or Haxx?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone have a male Corsola that knows Mirror Coat?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 18, 2007)

yea both masaki and haxx, the trade will have to be tmr


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

since i have to go here 

Bulbasaur
squirtle
chikorita
cyndaquil
mudkip


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Have a Magby?


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

nope, also looking for one (as well as elekid)


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

I have male elekids with the elemental punches and cross chop too. 

Anyway tell me what you have to offer.


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

like i said this is mostly my new "legit" pokemon game (otherwise played through emulator)


so i cant really tell whats worth. i doubt i have anything of intrest to you tbh :S


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm. Cranados? Togepi? Miltank? Chimchar?


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

i got cranidos miltank and chimchar


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

What nature is the Cranidos?


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

has the nature calm


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Female or male?


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

Cranidos is male


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I supose it will do. So the cyndaquil for that? Any specific gender?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 18, 2007)

M, I can provide an adamant Miltank.

However, I have to go soon, so not right now.


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

nah i just want them starters


didnt you have 2? or you didnt find anything else you wanted?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Kewl.  

I could supply a mudkip for a chimchar, but I gtg soon too....


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

we can take it tomorrow or so, its no rush (gives me time to breed them and so)


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Mkay.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 18, 2007)

hey M you need a togepi? i'll trade my togepi for a cindi too if you could breed one for me

@Masaki i have to ditto now, pm me when ur on

@Haxx got a aero for you (and one for me!)

and the guy i was supposed to give a phoinee egg for venasaur i'm good too


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey everyone i'm back!!! To the ppl that wanted to trade me, tell me wat u wanted n what i wanted   N i'll get back to ya.

N i would SO go for a torchic and a cyndaquil!!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 19, 2007)

hey haxx i got the aero for ya, care to trade it for a charmander? (preferably female)


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

im still looking for

Bulbasaur
squirtle
chikorita
cyndaquil
mudkip


...darkfire, i have a charmander. Have any of the starters? 

and haxx, i got a torchic but if you have a starter?

if you guys dont them umm maybe Magby/Elekid?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

^  Wot u offering for a bulbasaur?

mite be able to get u a squirtle egg too.


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

what you in search for?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

well i would enjoy a magby. For the others how about turtwig or piplup? cos i think i can get u a cynda or chica egg to. (For those 2 it will have to b l8r on today cos i gotta migrate em from fire red.)


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

okay, ill breed you  turtwig and piplup 

im in need of magby and elekid myself as well so if you find anyone do tell 


So Turtwig and Piplup. want me to hatch them for you as well for Trainer id?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

Hatch one for me m8 (preferably piplup). Ill do the same for ya. Right now im gonna breed ya a chika & bulba egg. I can also do an elekid or squirtle for ya but as i say im gna have to do it wit ya l8r tonight. As ur in europe how about i meet ya up at like 8 tonight (GMT) . Ill have everything done by then.


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

thought you said you needed both?

i got turtwig and piplup so no problem for me to hatch them for you


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

yer i meant hatch one and gimme the other as an egg


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

why not hatch both? o_O


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

cos it will hassle for ya lol


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

will it? its no problem for me tbh


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

breeded you piplup and turtwig

both hatched, and only piplup learned the moves from empoleon (brine,surf,drill peck and hydro pump) , thats some piplup you getting


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

veyry nice m8. Well im trying to hatch ur chika and bulba as we speak. U gonna b on in like 10mins to do this?

PS: send me ur name and friend code. Mine is in my sig


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

recheck your sig, its not there


mine is
Quon , 4725 5411 6447


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

Weird dunno why it isnt there. Ill put it in in a sec. Your pkmn are about to hatch


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

OK theyre both hatched and i am adding ur code this second.

Mine is  Krillan  4081 2992 7047


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

connecting now


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks a lot for the trade m8. Reps


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

next time dont yell in the microphone will you? i muted the sound


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

Quon said:


> next time dont yell in the microphone will you? i muted the sound



lol! i forgot about the mic. My bad. Something else i forgot is i have an elekid here too and i can also got me a squirtle. What ya got to offer? Maybe a Munchlax?


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

got no munchlax, and i only want elekid if its got the level item to electavire


----------



## Krillan (Aug 19, 2007)

lol im in need of that too  Hope i get one soon.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 19, 2007)

hey kirllian u need a phionee egg dun ya? wanna trade for a venasaur?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 19, 2007)

Darkfire, on right now?

I forgot what you were going to trade me, but I'm going to soon breed a Hoppip and give it the Pokerus.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 19, 2007)

yea on rite now, and i'm trading one of the dittos you wanted (the nature)


----------



## Masaki (Aug 19, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> yea on rite now, and i'm trading one of the dittos you wanted (the nature)



In a battle, hold on a moment.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm       in.


----------



## Quon (Aug 19, 2007)

any of you got a squirtle? last starter i need


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 19, 2007)

any1 hav a female jolly meowth/persian?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any1 hav a female jolly meowth/persian?



I can take care of that.  What do you have?

I want: Magby with Magmarizer, Mudkip, Cyndaquil, Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Piplup, Slowpoke.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 19, 2007)

i have all of those, which 1 would u like?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i have all of those, which 1 would u like?



Magby w/ the Magmarizer is most preferable.

Imma gettin started on that Meowth now.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

Masaki, I still have that Metagross if you want it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 19, 2007)

oh i have magby but not the item 8(... cos i dont have leaf green ....


----------



## Masaki (Aug 19, 2007)

J-san said:


> Masaki, I still have that Metagross if you want it



Still do.  Want a female adamant gliger?

(I can't go in yet, breeding that Meowth.)



Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh i have magby but not the item 8(... cos i dont have leaf green ....



Then one of the starters is ok.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 19, 2007)

ok i got mudkip. the rest are the final evo forms


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2007)

Does anybody have soul dew?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 19, 2007)

DD, I have your Meowth.  Going in.

I don't even think I have J-san's FC, do I?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 19, 2007)

oki,going in 8)


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 19, 2007)

i have soul dew, what do ya want for it m?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> i have soul dew, what do ya want for it m?



I don't know. I have lucky eggs, legendaries, shinies. Tell me what you want.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 19, 2007)

what kind of shinies? got a latios or latias?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2007)

A shiny floatzle and a shiny pikachu, and no, I already traded my latias...


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone want a masterball???


----------



## Quon (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone got a squirtle?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 20, 2007)

alrtie i'll go for a shiny pikachu, so i'll get it to u in 2-5 days, cause i'll be busy


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

does any1 have a leppa berry hanging around?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 20, 2007)

I have plenty of leppa berries.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 20, 2007)

I can get u a squirtle. Dunno wot to ask for though lol.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

~M~ said:


> A shiny floatzle and a shiny pikachu, and no, I already traded my latias...



What do you want for the Floatzel (since apparently the Pikachu was already requested)?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

leppa  are the ones that lower HP IVs right?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> leppa  are the ones that lower HP IVs right?


No. Leppa berries restore up to 10 PP of a move. Pomeg berries are the ones that lower HP EVs.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

oops
yeah. pomeg are what i want ^^...
any1 got those?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> What do you want for the Floatzel (since apparently the Pikachu was already requested)?


I dunno. An untouched modest latias? It's a steal. I really don't even like it. v_v 

Give me some offers.


Dynamic Dragon said:


> leppa  are the ones that lower HP IVs right?


That's pomeg...


Dynamic Dragon said:


> oops
> yeah. pomeg are what i want ^^...
> any1 got those?



I have pretty much all berries out the wazoo.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oops
> yeah. pomeg are what i want ^^...
> any1 got those?




I got 8 pomeg if u want


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

cancelling, i dont need it anymore ^^
thanks anyway 8)


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

np = ).

N anyone have a magmortar, electvre, Lugia, Or a Ho-Oh?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

i dont have magmortar, but i have an elekid with electrizer...

im looking for a *female jolly aipom/ambipom*


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a female aipom but its quirky.

N i'll trade for that elekid, I have phione, snorlax (just hatched), Charmander lvl 1 (with fire blast, overheat, Flamethrower, and Growl), Anorith ( i really dunno hu would want it but yea...)


----------



## Jazz (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey, DD, I have a Female Jolly Ambipom


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I dunno. An untouched modest latias? It's a steal. I really don't even like it. v_v
> 
> Give me some offers.
> 
> ...



I don't have one.  I can only control the natures for breedable Pokemon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

J-san, can i trade with u then? anything u need?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

Dynamic, what do you want for your elekid?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

erm, a female ambipom with jolly nature x_D


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

DD, I can provide one after I battle Kira (provided that battle happens soon).


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

ok, and what would u want for it?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

Could you breed a Cyndaquil, seeing how you only have the evolved form?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

oki, sure 8)


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

anyhting besides that aipom? lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

erm, dunno really, thats what i need at the mo x_D
or do u have a ditto with good IVs?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

lemme check


Edit: My ditto sucks azzzz lol. 

Lv.39
Attack: 40
Defense: 59
Sp. Attack: 49
Sp. Defense: 49
Speed: 45 
*tear* *tear*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

masaki: i got ur cynda 8)


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> masaki: i got ur cynda 8)



Ok, hatching the first five eggs now.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone want Phione, Charmander (lvl 1 with kick azz attacks), Swampert, Chimchar, Turtwig, Piplup, Mudkip, Happiny, Uxie, n others?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

@hax... lol thats not IVs XD... thats just stats ^^'....

EDIT: has ur uxie been touched? if not, tell me the nature, lvl and stats.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

well w/e XD what are IV? i'm thinking EVS

edit: what you mean by touched?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

too complicated to explain xD...


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, I got two of those female Jolly Aipoms.  Does anyone want the second one?

Haxx what nature is that Ditto?

(Going in, DD)


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

lol really? n lemme check my ditto

@masaki:: Ditto is Bold Naturee

@DDrag:::Well n e ways here info on my Uxie

lv. 50
Naughty Nature
HP:144
Attack:101
Defense:150
Sp.ATtack:88
Sp.DEfense:134
Speed:102

Ability:levitate
No Ribbons :]
Item: Odd Inscense


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

Haxx said:


> lol really? n lemme check my ditto
> 
> @masaki:: Ditto is Bold Naturee



Oh.  Nevermind.  I was hoping for a neutral nature or Timid.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

ok, going in 8)


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

is the uxie i have what ur looking for? or no


----------



## Quon (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone got any legends to trade?


i got a few to trade including legit shaymin


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

Phiones for sale!!!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 20, 2007)

Quon said:


> anyone got any legends to trade?
> 
> 
> i got a few to trade including *legit shaymin*


No such thing; Shaymin has yet to be release at an event in Japan to my knowledge. The only way to get it at this point is to either use a cheating device or by exploiting the glitch in the early versions of the Japanese games. Either way though, it's not legit.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

Shiron said:


> No such thing; Shaymin has yet to be release at an event in Japan to my knowledge. The only way to get it at this point is to either use a cheating device or by exploiting the glitch in the early versions of the Japanese games. Either way though, it's not legit.



Technically, the glitch's Shaymin is legit, just the method of getting it isn't.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Technically, the glitch's Shaymin is legit, just the method of getting it isn't.


With how the Darkrai event worked, I'm beginning to doubt even that. I mean, with the Darkrai event, the Mystery Gift was Darkrai iteslf and not the Membership Pass. It seems to me that the items thing was something they were going to do at first, but decided to scrap after the game was already finished. So, even the Shaymin itself could be considered illgenimate if they never release Oak's Letter at an event to get that Shaymin.

Actually, now that I think about that, that glitch could be the reason Nintendo deiced to release Darkrai the way they did instead of just giving us the Membership pass. Because otherwise, due to the glitch, Nintendo wouldn't be able to tell if a Darkrai that someone has is leginimate or not if they just decided to give out the item, because the Darkrai you get through either method would have been exactly the same.

And since the glitch also worked on allowing you to get Shaymin, they're probably going to do the same thing at the Shaymin event; just give you a Shaymin from the Mystery Gift so they can tell which Shaymin are just glitch exploiters and which ones are official.

But in any case though... they're not legit by Nintendo's standards. And since their standards are the ones that matter (for official tournaments and such), their's are the ones that I'm going to follow, since it really doesn't matter how I personally feel on the matter.

Not to mention, even ignoring all this, why would I want a Shaymin that I can get myself? Even if I don't have a glitched Japanese game, I can still do the same thing by using an AR to let me get to Flower Paradise and catch that same exact Shaymin. Not something that's exactly tradworthy, at least not for anything rare.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking for Magmortar, Lugia, Electvire, Ho-oh, and good EV trained pokemon


----------



## Quon (Aug 20, 2007)

oh okay well then it must be glitched or something , i got it at least :\ i got it of a trade 


what should i do with it then?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

Quon said:


> oh okay well then it must be glitched or something , i got it at least :\ i got it of a trade
> 
> 
> what should i do with it then?



possibly get it to a 100 n then trade for 2 rares? lol

Edit: Also wanting Darkrai, arceus, and in need of focus sashes, i got berries, tms, n items to trade Plus pokemon!


----------



## nyu (Aug 20, 2007)

does anybody have magbys with the item need to evolve to the final form to trade


----------



## Krillan (Aug 20, 2007)

@Haxx Wot wud u want for Phione?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 20, 2007)

Krillan said:


> @Haxx Wot wud u want for Phione?




uhh what are you offering?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 21, 2007)

Erm i think i can get ya any starter pokemon, munchlax, elekid, seviper and quite a few other random ones u mite want.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 21, 2007)

hmm, I'm pretty much looking for elekid with electrizer, magmar with magmortizer, cyndaqquil, Torchic, or and really good Ev trained pokemon


----------



## nyu (Aug 22, 2007)

i have elekids with electrizer and torchics and cyndiquils


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

Alrtie M, i'm playing stargazer for pokecoupons to get soul dew (6k rite now) and 
@kirillan i got a phionee wanna trade for a venasaur? or charmander? or squirtle?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone have a female Bold Koffing with decent ivs?
I'll trade some pokes with great ivs movesets,etc.....


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

@ Haxx yer choose between squirtle or charmander m8.

@ Nyu wot wud u like for a elekid with electizer m8? I got every starter pokemon.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

Finally got wireless to work so I'm looking for a few Pokemon right now...

Wanted:
Ditto
Aron
Elekid
Misdreavus
Any Starter other than Chimchar

Have:
Banette - Lvl 53 - Shiney - Insomnia - Lonely Nature (cloned from my original)

Infernape - Lvl 52 - Shiney - Blaze - Modest Nature (cloned from my shiney starter Chimchar)

Manaphy - Lvl 1 - Just Hatched Untouched - Hydration - Quirky Nature

Friend Code = 0559 4334 2711


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmm... I'll give you a Treecko for that Manaphy, if that's alright. I could also give you a Piplup, Turtwig, Charmander, Ditto, Aron or Elekid for it, if you'd rather have one of those, instead.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

I can give u any starter u want m8 for that manaphy of urs. Also wud u want one for either of ur Shinies?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

Krillan said:


> @ Haxx yer choose between squirtle or charmander m8.
> 
> @ Nyu wot wud u like for a elekid with electizer m8? I got every starter pokemon.



i got all the original starters, Venasaur, charizard, and blastoise. lol anyhting else?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Shiron: Could I trade the Manaphy for your Elekid?

@Krillan: If you want give me a few minutes, still getting a hang of the duplicating process but I'll duplicate another Manaphy for a Charmander. And as for the shinies what do you have? I'm not sure if its fair but I'm interested in any legendaries from Fire Red/Leaf Green and R/S/E, it doesn't matter to me if they're cloned I prefer untouched though.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Shiron: Could I trade the Manaphy for your Elekid?


Okay. What's your friend code; mine is in my sig.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Haxx said:


> i got all the original starters, Venasaur, charizard, and blastoise. lol anyhting else?



Chika, Torchic, Cynda, the 3 l8est ones too. I thought u meant u wanted one of the originals. My bad lol but choose any from the above.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

oh is anyone going for an untouched uxie?

@krillan I'll go for a torchic. U want phione egg right?

Edit: Krillan, can you also help me trade my Proygon to porygon2, n then porygon z? i got the items


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Shiron: Could I trade the Manaphy for your Elekid?
> 
> @Krillan: If you want give me a few minutes, still getting a hang of the duplicating process but I'll duplicate another Manaphy for a Charmander. And as for the shinies what do you have? I'm not sure if its fair but I'm interested in any legendaries from Fire Red/Leaf Green and R/S/E, it doesn't matter to me if they're cloned I prefer untouched though.



Yer ok m8 just tell me wen u've cloned manaphy. If ur interested i could trade either moltes or zapdos for one of ur Shinies. Both untouched. U mite have to wait till tomorrow though cos ive already migrated today.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Haxx said:


> oh is anyone going for an untouched uxie?
> 
> @krillan I'll go for a torchic. U want phione egg right?



Yer ok m8 np ill b 5 mins. Ill add u and tell u wen im ready to trade.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

Krillan said:


> Yer ok m8 np ill b 5 mins. Ill add u and tell u wen im ready to trade.



yea i just need to breed another one..can't find in PC


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

^ Aight kl np


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Krillan: Sure no problem just let me know tomorrow.

@Shiron: Just finished cloning the Manaphy again, sorry about that. I just added my friend code into my sig.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

oh n i just need a bit of trade evolution help if u dun mind = )


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Okay, I'm all ready.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Krillan: Sure no problem just let me know tomorrow.
> 
> @Shiron: Just finished cloning the Manaphy again, sorry about that. I just added my friend code into my sig.



Ill try and get ur charmander egg asap. Also i just saw in ur sig u have a shiney Metagross. Is it EV trained?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Haxx said:


> oh n i just need a bit of trade evolution help if u dun mind = )



yer i dun mind wit that.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the trade Shiron!


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

Krillan eggs ready, let me add u rele quick


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Haxx said:


> Krillan eggs ready, let me add u rele quick



you egg is rdy too ill logg in in 2 mins max


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

kk
i'll be waiting in there


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> Thanks for the trade Shiron!


No prob. 
*Goes off to Pal Park some Pokes from Leaf Green*


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

im in now


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Krillan: I'm in the process of EV training my Metagross. I only just finished EV training my Alakazam.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Yer thats great. Wud it b cool if u cloned that meta and traded for either zapdos or moltres? 

Edit: oh and u wanna do that charmander for manaphy soon?

Edit agen: soz i didnt mean elekid i meant manaphy


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

any got a good IV bred lucario?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm trading my untouched Uxie, anyone?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

hehe i had like 10 uxies from GTS, but i ended up sticking with my own catch XD


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

lmao. i hate gts though, mostly everyone is a "trading *blank* for a Mew lvl 9 or below!!!"


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

haha thats because theyre cloning ^^'


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

^ yer lol its really annoying.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 22, 2007)

well i hate them lol


----------



## Masaki (Aug 22, 2007)

Haxx said:


> lmao. i hate gts though, mostly everyone is a "trading *blank* for a Mew lvl 9 or below!!!"





Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha thats because theyre cloning ^^'



Ahh, I was wondering how they were doing that.

And out of curiosity, how is one able to trade for a Mew?  I mean, I can't possibly see that all of those people had seen a Mew before... or had they?

I should seriously find hacked level 1 Mews and trade it to all of those people just for the lulz.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ahh, I was wondering how they were doing that.
> 
> And out of curiosity, how is one able to trade for a Mew?  I mean, I can't possibly see that all of those people had seen a Mew before... or had they?
> 
> I should seriously find hacked level 1 Mews and trade it to all of those people just for the lulz.


Nah, they probably don't actually have Mews. It's more likely that they used an Action Replay/GameShark to hack in a Mew or just it's Pokedex data in order to do that. I highly doubt they all have actual Mews.

And you can't; Mews at that level aren't allowed on the GTS under normal circumstances. That's why people ask for them; because there's an extremely small risk that someone will be able to steal it before they can complete the cloning process.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ahh, I was wondering how they were doing that.
> 
> And out of curiosity, how is one able to trade for a Mew?  I mean, I can't possibly see that all of those people had seen a Mew before... or had they?
> 
> I should seriously find hacked level 1 Mews and trade it to all of those people just for the lulz.



i tried to do that wiv a mew i haxed on fire red. Didnt work


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Krillan: Sorry just got back and then I had to duplicate. I'm good now if you want to trade.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

yer ok m8 lets do it now ill add u and b logged in in like 3mins


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

hey darksage you need the ghost pokemon mis-something?
well i got one, wanna trade for a shiny metagross?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

@ darksage thnx for the trade m8. I was trying to talk to u through the mic but u just whistled lol.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know why but I got sick of this game pretty fast, I think it is because I played like over 100 hours straight when I first got it.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Krillan: oops srry lol didn't even realize mic was working @__@ Uhh but yea you saw the duplicated Metagross right? I trained it up a bit more and got a customized moveset on it now. It comes with Leftovers  So let me know what legendary you want to trade me.

@Darkfire: I can duplicate another one if you'd like just gimme awhile. 

I still have a Manaphy if anyone wants, looking for Ditto.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Krillan: oops srry lol didn't even realize mic was working @__@ Uhh but yea you saw the duplicated Metagross right? I trained it up a bit more and got a customized moveset on it now. It comes with Leftovers  So let me know what legendary you want to trade me.
> 
> @Darkfire: I can duplicate another one if you'd like just gimme awhile.
> 
> I still have a Manaphy if anyone wants, looking for Ditto.



Well as i'd quite like to get it today how about either a weirdly named Ditto (my lil bro nicknamed it lol) or elekid if ur still looking?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

what kind of ditto ya want? i have tons of dittos, and i'll trade the ditto for shiny infernape

and plus to all ya'll i got all the fossils now, so if ya want one, i'll trade for any 1st, 2nd, 3rd generation starters


----------



## Masaki (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok, who here has:

Bulbasaur, Sandshrew, Slowpoke, Tauros, Houndour, Magby with Magmizir, Lunatone, Turtwig, Piplup, Carnivine

I can trade a large number of Pokemon with a number of natures.  Say what you want.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> what kind of ditto ya want? i have tons of dittos, and i'll trade the ditto for shiny infernape
> 
> and plus to all ya'll i got almost all the fossils now, so if ya want one, i'll trade for any 1st, 2nd, 3rd generation starters


You got Shieldon? I'll trade you a Treecko for it.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ok, who here has:
> 
> Bulbasaur, Sandshrew, Slowpoke, Tauros, Houndour, Magby with Magmizir, Lunatone, Turtwig, Piplup, Carnivine
> 
> I can trade a large number of Pokemon with a number of natures.  Say what you want.



If u have an elekid wiv electizer ill give u either a bulba, turtwig or piplup.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Krillan: Ok I'll be on. Just gimme Moltres or Zapdos doesn't matter. I got an Elekid from Shiron just earlier, but thx for the offer.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

alrite, let me breed one for ya, and is the final pokemon of the 1st gym leader a fossil? cause i think that's the only one i dun have


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> alrite, let me breed one for ya, and is the final pokemon of the 1st gym leader a fossil? cause i think that's the only one i dun have


Alright.

And yes, it is; he had a Cranidos.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage is arcticuno ok instead cos its the only beard i have on diamond atm.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

alrite i have it, u on rite now?
and do u want me to hatch it or u want to?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Krillan: No problem, I'm on now. I was on before but disconnected to go collect my Kabuto from the museum.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> alrite i have it, u on rite now?
> and do u want me to hatch it or u want to?


Yeah, I'm on.

And I'll hatch it; that isn't a problem.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

wait lol, i already hatched it so you could get my ID for the lottery, just something i like to do to help


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Krillan: No problem, I'm on now. I was on before but disconnected to go collect my Kabuto from the museum.



yer ok np i logged out cos i didnt think u were on. Wait for me.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

hey shiron thanks for the trade, and also do you have a crandios cause that's the last fossil i need for my collection, and 
@krillan still need a phionee?
@D.sage what kind of ditto do you need? or just any ditto?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Krillan: Thanks for the trade man, that Metagross is fresh the Beldum were swarming for me today  Hope its stats aren't too bad.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

Also shiron, you have the 3 regis, which i need to get regigas for my collection, what do you need for me to borrow those 3? cause i'll just borrow them until i catch regigagias then i'll trade them bak


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Darkfire i'd quite like a Cranidos too m8. Anything u want?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope, no Electrizir.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

haha just read through som replies...

you cant trade lvl 9-below mews because GTS is hack free. before when it was just released in the US, GTS ddnt have these caps.

but now your pokemon needs to be legit, IE mew has to be lvl 30 and met in far away island. lugia and ho-oh lvl 70, deoxies lvl 30, and u know the rest, or here in the uk, a free give away from the pokemon summer tour thing.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Darkfire: Uhh any Ditto would be fine, I'm just using it for breeding purposes to get Phione. What do you want?

@Krillan: I've got Cranidos and Bassidon(sp?) too if you want not shiney.

*Have:*
2x Shiney Metagross (Cloned) - Lvl 61 - Shiney - Adamant
2x Manaphy (Untouched and Cloned)
2x Banette (Cloned) - Lvl 53 - Shiney - Lonely 
1x Infernape (Cloned - Lvl 52 - Shiney - Modest

*Wanted:*
FR/LG and R/S/E Legendaries
Starters other than Chimchar and Charmander
Misdreavus
Ditto


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

dark sage, ill trade for the metang, i  can obtain most pokemon cos my pkdex is complete 8)... what would u want for it?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

@krillan oh i'm looking for a crandios, but don't u need a phionee krillain? i got one and its hatched by me or you want the egg if ya want (but hatched by me is good for the lottery) so you got a charmander or squirtle? (or any of thos evo)

@D.Sage oh and i'm trading misvedous for ur shiny metang
i'll trade ditto for a shiny infernape

sound good?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 22, 2007)

Yer thnx to u too darksage 

And nah i dnt need a phione anymore m8. I got an egg with one in and i also have a Manaphy. 

What fossils do u have though m8 if u dnt have one for Cranidos?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> hey shiron thanks for the trade, and also do you have a crandios cause that's the last fossil i need for my collection, and
> @krillan still need a phionee?
> @D.sage what kind of ditto do you need? or just any ditto?


I have a Cranidos, yeah. What do you have to offer for it? Right now, I'm looking for an Aimpom, any of the 2nd gen starts, Bulbasaur, Torchic, Mudkip, or Squirtle. Shelder, Jigglypuff, and Paras will also do.



DarkFire said:


> Also shiron, you have the 3 regis, which i need to get regigas for my collection, what do you need for me to borrow those 3? cause i'll just borrow them until i catch regigagias then i'll trade them bak


Doesn't really matter; any of the above or just anything will do just fine for them.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

Oops error, I edited its Metagross sorry  

@DarkFire: Ehh... Fine, I can always re-duplicate. I'll add you and be on in a few minutes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

ok, metagross w/e is it touched?

what do u want for it? and wat nature is ur manaphy?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@DynamicDragon: Uhh its level 61 I trained it up from the shiney Beldum I caught earlier today. Pretty sure you can't find an untouched Metagross  Umm... I'm waiting on trade right now for Darkfire so I can't check my Manaphy but I'll take a look at its nature later.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

well i got aipom (not evovled rite?) i'll trade for cradionas,

and i'll trade phionee egg, timid nature ditto, bagon for the 3 regis, then when i got regigas i'll trade them back for the same pokemon, that good?

@krillian, i got all except cradionas which i'm gonna get from shiron

and i'm going on rite now Dsage, dun go off


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

@dark sage: ok, ill trade the metagross for it then, what do u need?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

uh there was an error with the trade, you still on for it?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry I had an internet error. I'm getting back on.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

yea i'm on already, waiting for ya

i got the ditto too, you got ur infernape?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

DS: so can i trade the gross form u?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

alrtie thanks D.Sage, now i actually have shinies


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry, my connection went down for a bit. Anyway.


DarkFire said:


> well i got aipom (not evovled rite?) i'll trade for cradionas,
> 
> and i'll trade phionee egg, timid nature ditto, bagon for the 3 regis, then when i got regigas i'll trade them back for the same pokemon, that good?
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I'll go into the trade room.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

at the latest i'll get them bak to u tmr

post when ur on, i caught regigas, lol i i hit him with flame wheel and cut, then 3 dusks balls and i caught him, lol that was easy


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@DarkFire: Np, I've got Shiney Banette too if you want. And hope you like Infernape, I was surprised when my starter was a Shiney lol

@DynamicDragon: Do you have a legit untouched Mew? As for the Manaphy its a Hardy Natured one.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> at the latest i'll get them bak to u tmr
> 
> post when ur on, i caught regigas, lol i i hit him with flame wheel and cut, then 3 dusks balls and i caught him, lol that was easy


I'm on now.

And nice. I wasn't that lucky when I tried to catch it; it took me about 10 or so Dusk Balls for me to do so.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

wat do ya need for banette? any fossil pokemon? cause now i have all the fossil pokemon!!!!

and Shiron i got d/c before we finished exiting, but i got my pokemon bak, i hope you got urs bak too


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Yup, I got mine back, so it's fine.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

dang i havent been here in ages, shit ,does anyone have a light ball or a modest pikachu with bolt tackle


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@DarkFire: It's ok I don't need any fossils, I've dug most of them out and I'm sure I'll find the remaining ones soon. Do you have any legendaries from the previous games that are legit and untouched?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

@Darksage: You're interested in legendaries? I'm willing to trade you an untouched Moltres for a clone of your Infernape in that case, if you're interested.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

dark sage.... metagross?


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

hey D.D do u have mew,dexoys ,and lugia can i see them so i can go and get them out of gts,and also do u have a light ball .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

erm yeah i have them, and i have a light ball 8)


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @DarkFire: Np, I've got Shiney Banette too if you want. And hope you like Infernape, I was surprised when my starter was a Shiney lol
> 
> @DynamicDragon: Do you have a legit untouched Mew? As for the Manaphy its a Hardy Natured one.


Just scroll a lil farther up on the last page. Let me know.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

oh ok, ddnt see that, erm i have a legit mew, but i dont need manaphy cos i have 1 8)
what do u want for gross? wat stats is it EV trained aswell?


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

can u plz help me out D.D and show the legendaries so I can get them out of gts, and can u trade he light ball to me I will give anything for it .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

got ne good erm... lucarios or riolus with good IVs?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Dynamic Dragon: I just started to train so its not max EV and I'm not sure how to check if its good or not. I'd trade for the Mew if that's possible.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

sorry im keeping the mew ^^'.... erm anything else i can trade u for the gross? ill give u the starters?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

@DD: You have Deoxys? Could I intrerest you in a shiny Onix (that's the only shiny I have at the moment) for it, if you're willing to give it away?


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> got ne good erm... lucarios or riolus with good IVs?



u'm this might sound mad noobish but idk what an ivs is,all I have is a lvl 55 lucario with a relaxed nature 
attack:144
defense:107
sp.atk:161
sp.def:101
speed114


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

is that lucario touched?


Shiron said:


> @DD: You have Deoxys? Could I intrerest you in a shiny Onix (that's the only shiny I have at the moment) for it, if you're willing to give it away?


sorry i cant give away my deoxys... i only have 1 8(....


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> is that lucario touched?


It's a Level 55 Lucario, so I'd say that would be a yes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

i suppose 8(... then ill be needing all the pokemon it battled haha... to check its IVs x_D


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

yea my lucario is touched

i cant remeber back that far though


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

Can't duplicate?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

i could duplicate but it might take me ages...

can u tell me ur gross' stats, lvl, and EV that u trained him in?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 22, 2007)

wow, I can't believe I missed this thread.

Anyways, I want to get some tradable evolutions out the way - if anyone is willing to help me with this, that would be great.

I have:

Rhydon + Protector
Dusclops + Reaper Cloth
Porygon + Upgrade

In return, I would like these:

Rhydon + Protector
Dusclops + Reaper Cloth
Electabuzz + Electrizer
the evolved forms of these three

or any other Item-trade evolutions that are possible (e.g. Slowking, Porygon 2, Scizor, etc.)

Alternatively I could trade them with someone and have them traded back, but I would need a ransom or something 

EDIT
*My FC: 5412 7285 3438*


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry i cant give away my deoxys... i only have 1 8(....


All right then.

And Darksage, did you see my post?



Shiron said:


> @Darksage: You're interested in legendaries? I'm willing to trade you an untouched Moltres for a clone of your Infernape in that case, if you're interested.



@Shin: Do you have Pomeg, Kelpsy, Qualot, Hondew, Grepa, and Tamato Berries (Berries #21-26)? If so, then grow them until you have at least 11 of each. Keep using each one on your Lucario until it just says its Happiness increased and that it's base "insert stat here" can't get lower, or that it won't have any effect. After that, move onto the next berry, until you've done that for all of them. Then, deposit it in the PC and then withdraw it. After that, you can find out it's IVs using this calculator:


Just fill in all of the boxes about it, and keep the EP boxes at 0. Then, click on calculate Individual Values.

If you don't have all of those berries, then I suppose we're out of luck here, though.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

Oops sorry about that Shiron just let me go duplicate another one gimme a few minutes I have to rename it too


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

All right; I'll wait.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i could duplicate but it might take me ages...
> 
> can u tell me ur gross' stats, lvl, and EV that u trained him in?



it evoled at lvl 45 ,and i think I get a 2 or 3 when it lvls up each time , not sure ,I have other pokemon too .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

ill have a think on that first.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Shiron: Alright I'm done, I'll meet you online.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

okay ,but can u still show me the mew,dexoys and lugia so I can get them out of gts though .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

darksage, i can trade u my mew now 8)

@shin: ok, sure. whats ur FC?


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

diamond I believe my friends code is 4553 6978 5562 .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

ok, meet u there.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Shiron: Thanks again for another successful trade  If I find anymore shinies I'll be sure to let you know  

@Dynamic Dragon: Thanks for duplicating, I'll be sure to duplicate the Mew for others. But give me awhile please I'm going through Iron Island to go fetch Riolu egg right now.

Just a random question, I remember in Crystal that if one of the parents were shiney the chance that the offspring being shiney would be higher, is that still true in D/P? Cause I can testify that it was sorta true in Gold/Silver/Crystal as I got several baby pokemon in Shiney form. If so I may have to chase after a shiney Ditto...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

no, shiney in eggs are just as rare as finding shinies in the wild.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

thank you for letting me see the pokes D.D now I can get my own out of gts .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

^^ no problem ^^


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Dynamic: I'm ready met you online?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

sure,see u there ^^

EDIT: cheers, sorry i cant speak, my mike is broken x_D

EDIT2: do u know what stat you EV trained this gross in?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Dynamic: Thanks for the trade, my volume was off anyways lol I might pick up a better mic if I find spare cash. But uhh I trained it mainly in attack.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

ok,i just checked this gross... x_D its trained on all stats 8(... i need to get more EV reducing berries to check its IVs...


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry I haven't really concentrated on EV training for it yet. Just got that Pokemon today anyway lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

lol ok,np, caught in the wild?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yup caught today during the swarm. It was caught at level 53 as a Beldum.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

hey Darksage how do you duplicate and now that u got a mew, what you wanna trade it for? i got good berries, pokemon battle revo stuff, and if you need a version excuslive fossil (if u use diamond i can provide shieldon, cradions if ur a pearl user), i got lots of dittos with diff natures, togepi in luxury ball, and a bagon (pearl exclusive)


----------



## Constantine (Aug 22, 2007)

Okay people I need to trade my Rhydon w/protector to make it evolve right? well I need somebody trustworthy that I CAN TRADE WITH AND THEN *TRADE BACK. * Anyone willing to do this that's not going to take advantage of the situation? 


EDIT: MY Friend CODE! 
*0817 1317 7551*


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> hey Darksage how do you duplicate and now that u got a mew, what you wanna trade it for? i got good berries, pokemon battle revo stuff, and if you need a version excuslive fossil (if u use diamond i can provide shieldon, cradions if ur a pearl user), i got lots of dittos with diff natures, togepi in luxury ball, and a bagon (pearl exclusive)


All the ways of cloning, for even more in depth details you can watch people do this on Youtube. Helped me out quite a bit when I tried it with Banette earlier today. 
Heroic Age Episode 20 (H264)

I could use a Togepi or other harder to find stuff. I just traded for Deoxys so I can clone that now, its level 45 so its not untouched. I'm looking for a lvl 30 untouched Deoxys.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

well u wanna trade each other a rhydon with protector and just not trade bak? cause i want other trainers ID

@D.sage so i'll get you a togepi that ok with u?

and also you want a bagon for deoxys?


----------



## Constantine (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright, but what's your Rhydon's lvl, stats, and attacks?

Here's Mines'

*Rhydon.*
*lvl.59

Stats:
Attack: 179
Defense: 167
Sp. Atk: 75
Sp. Def: 61
Speed: 70

Attacks:
Hammer Arm: Power: 100, Accuracy: 90, pp: 10/10
Megahorn: Power: 120, Accuracy: 85, pp: 10/10
Earthquake: Power: 100, Accuracy: 100, pp: 10/10
Surf: Power: 95, Accuracy: 100, pp: 15/15*


----------



## Masaki (Aug 22, 2007)

No Rhydon should ever have Surf.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

mines lvl 55, i caught in the wild at lvl 55, so its untouched
Attk: 178
Def: 145
Sp attk: 57
Sp Def: 57
Speed: 62

Hammer arm
Horn drill
Stone edge
Earthquake

and also do u wait for the clock for 8 and half times? cause i did it but i still didn't get a duplicate


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 22, 2007)

@Darkfire: Sure, contact me tomorrow. I've duplicated several Mews and Deoxys.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2007)

alrite cya tmr, gonna go on lunia


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone have a female Bold Koffing?
I'll trade some pokes,TMs Berries,etc...


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just an update on what I've got, the Deoxys was actually one recieved from Pkmcenter so I guess its authentic. Also got a few new shinies through trades this morning on another forum. I can duplicate shiney Regis and Mewtwo now.

Lvl 61 Shiney Metagross - Adamant (Cloned)
Lvl 1 Untouched Manaphy - Hardy (Cloned)
Lvl 53 Shiney Banette - Lonely (Cloned)

- I can now clone authentic Deoxys (Pokecentr version lvl 45)
- I can now clone authentic and untouched Celebi and Mew and Jirachi
- I can now clone untouched Shiney Mewtwo (lvl 70)
- I can now clone untouched Shiney Registeel and Regice and Regirock (lvl 40)


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Darkfire: Sure, contact me tomorrow. I've duplicated several Mews and Deoxys.



Heya D.sage wot wud ya like for a Deoxys?

And also what wud u like for the regis? Even if just to borrow them.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

Any of these? Untouched please.
Zapdos (lvl 50)
Raikou (lvl 50)
Entei (lvl 50)
Suicune (lvl 50)
Lugia (lvl 70)
Ho-oh (lvl 70) - Pending
Kyogre (lvl 45)
Groudon (lvl 45)
Rayquaza (lvl 70)
Latios (lvl 50 + soul dew)
Latias (lvl 50 + soul dew)


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

Right well i have the one Zapdos untouched but if ya wudnt mind cud ya clone that for me and gimme the cloned one while u take the orig. For Deoxys? I'm pretty sure i have one of the dogs too. Gimme a min to check.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 You can Clone?
Mind Cloning a few of my pokes?Of course you can keep a copy for yourself....
I need some so I can trade them on other forums,etc...


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

1 sec. does cloning work on the UK version?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Krillan: Gimme a moment, I'm finishing up a trade and then I have another one. I'll get back to you. But yeah I can definitely clone.

@Skeets: Sure, but can't anyone clone?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah anyone can,thing is I can't seem to get it...


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Krillan: I'm getting on now.

Edit- nvm ur offline


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

gimme 10 mins m8 im gonna migrate zapdos now.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

Aite I'm goin into another trade so gimme awhile too.

Edit: Lmk whenever you're available.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

right im a bit late but im rdy


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's alright, gimme a while after this trade, I have to do another trade and then duplicate ok?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> Any of these? Untouched please.
> Zapdos (lvl 50)
> Raikou (lvl 50)
> Entei (lvl 50)
> ...



What do you mean by "un-touched?"

Anyways, I have two Rayquaza

Level 74, and Level 70

I also have a Zapdos.

I'll be willing to trade either for a Mew or Deoxys


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

oh yer ok just say when ur rdy

btw what is the other forum you use?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Krillan: PokemonCommunity Forums: Link removed and you can find me under the same username  Some very nice people helped me get all the starters and Regis  I just finished duplicating your Zapdos so I'll be heading online now. 

@Denizen: I just got Zapdos sorry. Uhh untouched as in just caught and never trained, etc. I'd be willing to take the 70 Ray.

Question does Latios and Latias come at level 40? I might be trading for a shiney one and I'm not sure if its legit... Thanks


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

thnx dsage ill try and join that now. Coming online now too. Switch ur mic on then tell me what u feel about a lvl 47 kyogre.

Oh and i think they do come at lvl 40.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: I just got Zapdos sorry. Uhh untouched as in just caught and never trained, etc. I'd be willing to take the 70 Ray.



okay then, here are it's details

Timid
Strong Willed
likes sweet food

HP 234
Att 202
Def 138
SpAtt 221
SpDef 152
Speed 156

Ability: Air Lock

Twister
Extremespeed
Outrage
Dragon Claw

It's also has a maxed out "Cool" stat and has won the Master Rank Contest in R/S

It's not TOO different from when it was originaly caught. You want it?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Denizen: Ermm... sorry but I'm willing to trade either Mew or Deoxys. Do you have any other untouched legendaries? Or I wouldn't mind an Eevee or Ditto. I'm trying for a Shiny Ditto egg if that's even possible lol And I'm also looking for an Aron.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: Ermm... sorry but I'm willing to trade either Mew or Deoxys. Do you have any other untouched legendaries? Or I wouldn't mind an Eevee or Ditto. I'm trying for a Shiny Ditto egg if that's even possible lol And I'm also looking for an Aron.



I have an Aron, and i am breeding eevees right now.

what do you say?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Denizen: Sure thing. Tell me when to go online. Oh and what's your FC, mine's in my sig.

Alright Denizen will be the final trade for a couple hours... need to shift around boxes, hatch a bunch of eggs and go catch Regigas


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: Sure thing. Tell me when to go online. Oh and what's your FC, mine's in my sig.
> 
> Alright Denizen will be the final trade for a couple hours... need to shift around boxes, hatch a bunch of eggs and go catch Regigas



FC: 5412 7285 3438

Which do you want, eevee or Aron?

EDIT: I'm online now. I have an Aron.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't you want Mew and Deoxys?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> Don't you want Mew and Deoxys?



?

I want a Mew, if you would be so kind 

I'm online now.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought u wanted Mew and Deoxys so I'd trade both for Eevee and Aron.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> I thought u wanted Mew and Deoxys so I'd trade both for Eevee and Aron.



sure, that's okay, i've got an eevee as well.

Eevee and Aron for Mew and Deoxys.

I'm online now.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 23, 2007)

does anyone have a light ball item , i will trade,pokes,items ,tms


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

oh crap, did I just trade an egg? FUCK
Sorry about that, I don't know what the hell I was doing.

It IS an eevee egg though - but still, you wanted an eevee, not an egg.

:\ gahh, i'm a moron. Sorry


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Denizen: Thanks

EDIT: Its ok, just another egg I gotta go hatch, I've got plenty more in the PC to crack lol

@Skeets: Aite, what do you need duplicated? I'll do that and then go hatch some eggs lol


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> I thought u wanted Mew and Deoxys so I'd trade both for Eevee and Aron.


  Got a Female Bold koffing?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Skeets: Sorry nope.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 23, 2007)

skeet do u still have a light ball man

I have a weezing with a bold nature but its a male .


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 23, 2007)

hey dsage, you want a togepi in luxury ball? helps evovle it to togetic even faster

and u need another ditto? i have tons!

and you want a bagon too? i got a female one for ya!

so i can trade either of those 3 for deoxys and mew, jirachi clones


----------



## alkeality (Aug 23, 2007)

[Empoleon or dialga lvl 49]
[62, it has a cleanse tag, Drill peck rock climb surf and waterfall]
[Looking for a female elekid holding elektrizer please]

[Offering a Lucario lvl 46 for a female slowbro please]


Please i'm begging for this !
My FC-4253-1062-7111


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

Argh i need regis! Help any1?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@DarkFire: Sure uhh I'll take a Togepi, Bagon and if you have a Charmander that'd be more useful... I think I lost my old Charmander...

@Krillan: I've got all three Regis and they're shiney legit.

I need...
LEGENDARIES
Raikou (lvl 50)
Entei (lvl 50)
Suicune (lvl 50)
Lugia (lvl 70)
Kyogre (lvl 45)
Groudon (lvl 45)
Rayquaza (lvl 70)
Latios (lvl 50 + soul dew)
Latias (lvl 50 + soul dew)

REGULAR
Charmander
Houndour
Stantler
Slowpoke
Pinsir
Spheal
Bagon
Glameow
Munchlax

- I can now clone authentic and untouched Deoxys (Pokecentr version lvl 45)
- I can now clone authentic and untouched Celebi and Mew and Jirachi
- I can now clone authentic and untouched Shiney Mewtwo (lvl 70)
- I can now clone authentic and untouched Shiney Registeel and Regice and Regirock (lvl 40)
- I can now clone authentic and untouched Ho-oh (lvl 70)
- I can now clone authentic and untouched Zapdos and Moltres and Articuno (lvl 50)


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 23, 2007)

alrtie i'm getting on rite now for the stuff u wanted, i need deoxys, mew, celebi, jirachi for:

Bagon
Spheal
Glamemow
Togepi luxury

dude plz wait 10 min cause i have to beat elite four, i4got i was stuck in there PLZ!!!


----------



## alkeality (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @DarkFire: Sure uhh I'll take a Togepi, Bagon and if you have a Charmander that'd be more useful... I think I lost my old Charmander...
> 
> @Krillan: I've got all three Regis and they're shiney legit.
> 
> ...



do you have a female elekid with the elktrizer?

or even a male one if you have a female can we tradde and if you have a male can we trade and trade back so I can get it off the GTS?!!? 
thanks


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@DarkFire: Its ok I just finished duplicating now. Let me know if your ok to go, I'll get on Wifi now.

@MangaNinjutsu: Sorry my Elekid female is a Electivire now.


----------



## alkeality (Aug 23, 2007)

would you trade it?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Manga Ninjutsu: Sorry its on my team and I'm in the process of EV training my guys right now.


----------



## alkeality (Aug 23, 2007)

hmmm ok lets see.. can you breed it i'm sorry I don't like to be a hassel but I really want an electrive myself with me as it's OT

but its ok if you can't but if you can't how about a glameow for a deoxys?

and that wanted list is that it for your pokedex if so congrats!


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Manga Ninjutsu: I'll try to breed one for you but I'm trying to a Chimchar baby out first. But I'll let you know and sure I'll trade you after DarkFire. Nope I'm far from completing my Pokedex those are just the legendaries I want to get and the Pokemon missing from Diamond and that are in Pearl. I have a long way to go, once these quotas are filled out, I'll be trading for regular pokemon to get more IDs for fun and I'm lazy to go catch every Pokemon. I spent about an hour releasing Pokemon to start fresh. I want all the Pokemon in order in storage lol


----------



## alkeality (Aug 23, 2007)

I greatly apreciate this so how long will this take maybe 3 hours or so but thank you so much you really don't know how much this means to me

My diamond has national dex 
And my pearl hasn't even begun yet but tell me if you need some version exclusives I'll get them right away or i'll try atleast cause my pearl is still in twinleaf
also can you clone items in d/p because if you breed electrive you'll still nly have that one electrizer


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 23, 2007)

hey Dsage, on rite now?


----------



## alkeality (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Dsage when your ready i'l be around so yeah..

thanks again man

Oles


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 23, 2007)

hey dsage, i'll get you slowpoke, houndoum, and stanler


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Manga_Ninjutsu: Np, uhh unfortunately Glameow was filled out by DarkFire. Do you have anything else?

@DarkFire: Thanks again, what do you want for them?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 23, 2007)

Well the trade might have to be done tmr, or in a couple of hours cause i have to go soon and plus i'll catch them in the meantime, and you will have time to duplicate

I need: Shiny ho-oh
Shiny mewtwo

and i'll just trade the 3rd over, cause i'm waiting for you to get a shiny latios/latias or just a regular, cause i know eventually ur going to get it


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@DarkFire: Ok thanks, I just finished duplicating a couple Shiny Mewtwos. I don't have a Shiney Ho-oh just a regular one. And lol I'm going to try for the Shiny Latios/Latias. 

@Manga_Ninjutsu: If you want a electrizer I can try to duplicate you one. I got an extra from a friend.


----------



## alkeality (Aug 23, 2007)

@dsagether then a level 61 empoleon and  lucario lvl 46 im broke man i'm sorry....

@darkfire: can you get me a female slowpoke?!?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Manga_Ninjutsu: Ok how bout a random Ditto? Could always use an extra one for breeding Dittos lol 

OMFG I finally had time just now to go exploring. Regigas ended up not shiny but holy crap, my Riolu egg hatched a shiny Riolu!!! My first and only shiny baby pokemon :3 So happy!


----------



## alkeality (Aug 23, 2007)

i have no clue where to get dittos sorry man this sucks


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 23, 2007)

hey manga, i'll give ya a ditto but i'll be trading D.sage, alrite D
If you want i can trade you a ditto rite now for a Shiny Mewtwo
and tmr when i got all 3 of those i'll trade them to u tmr, cause i dun have time to catch pkm today
and manga yea i'll get you a slowoke too, we'll work out what i get tmr


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

What are we trading for right now DarkFire?

EDIT: Gotta go out sorry.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 23, 2007)

when ya come bak, i guess we're trading shiny mewtwo for a ditto ya needed for breeding, lol

it seems we're doing a lot of trades eh?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Darkfire, want to get these tradables done?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2007)

@darksage: When you get on...

Latias (It's Level 40, untouched without the Soul Dew) for a Deoxys.
Groudon (Level 46, so Touched, but not by much) for a Jirachi.
Pinsir for Celebi.
Munchlax for Ho-Oh.

Sond good?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@DarkFire: Msg me when you get back then since you're off now... Yup I think I've traded with you the most so far, got 6 trades listed under Itachi lol

@Shiron: Don't need the Groudon if its touched sorry. I'll do the other three though if that's possible please. Let me know, I'll go withdraw right now.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

hey darksage, can you post an updated wishlist of the sorts of pokemon you want? 

I would love to get the data some more legendaries, especiall Event-ish ones. You can even have them back if you want, I just need the data.

thanks!


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Manga_Ninjutsu: I'm currently breeding an Elekid for you, I'll let you know when the egg is ready and I've got a spare Electrizer for you too.

@Denizen: My current wanted list is...


> LEGENDARIES
> Raikou (lvl 50)
> Entei (lvl 50)
> Suicune (lvl 50)
> ...


What legendaries are you looking to get?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Manga_Ninjutsu: I'm currently breeding an Elekid for you, I'll let you know when the egg is ready and I've got a spare Electrizer for you too.
> 
> @Denizen: My current wanted list is...
> 
> What legendaries are you looking to get?



Celebi
Jirachi
5 Johto Legendaries
Articuno and Moltres

those are the ones I want most, since they are the legendaries I can't get.
(do you actually have any of these? or am I imagining this?)

I have Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza, Latias and Latios. But since you want untouched, you won't want any of them. Other, more insignificant common pokemon are what I am good at getting. But I mean, it's hardly a fair deal, so bleh..


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Denizen: Hrmm... if I get my want list filled out, which is happening pretty quickly I'll start trading single legendaries for sets of 6 different Pokemon to help fill my collection and get different IDs if that interests you.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: Hrmm... if I get my want list filled out, which is happening pretty quickly I'll start trading single legendaries for sets of 6 different Pokemon to help fill my collection and get different IDs if that interests you.



hmm, even if it is a legendary, 1 for 6 seems a bit much. But I'm always willing to trade pokemon that may complete your collection. You can even have the legendary back, cause the data is all I want.

I have quite a few different IDs, as well.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll only be asking for things like Pidgey, Caterpie, etc.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> I'll only be asking for things like Pidgey, Caterpie, etc.



I've got plenty of those. Okay, if it's only minor things, I'm willing to trade them for legendaries. And back, if necessary.

Name what you want. The longer the list, the better, I suppose


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @DarkFire: Msg me when you get back then since you're off now... Yup I think I've traded with you the most so far, got 6 trades listed under Itachi lol
> 
> @Shiron: Don't need the Groudon if its touched sorry. I'll do the other three though if that's possible please. Let me know, I'll go withdraw right now.


Okay, so, in that case...
Latias for Deoxys.
Pinsir for Jirachi
Muchlax for Ho-Oh.

Sound good?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Shiron: Alright, I'm online already


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2007)

All right, thanks for the trades. 

And sorry about the nicknames on Pinsir and Munchlax; both were things I got in trades myself, so I wasn't able to do anything about their names.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

Right im bk on
Dsage i'd love to trade ya for those regis mate. Was gonna offer Glameow, munchlax and sumink else but i guess shiron has given u a munchlax. So how does Glameow, Spheal (from egg), and a Bagon sound?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Shiron: Np, thanks for the trade. Lots of people love foreign Dex entries, dunno why but I guess I'm lucky to have at least one  Btw I managed to trade for a duplicated Soul Dew, you want one?

@Krillan: I got Glameow, Spheal and Bagon already too. I'm missing these


> _LEGENDARIES_
> Raikou (lvl 50)
> Entei  (lvl 50)
> Suicune (lvl 50)
> ...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2007)

Nah, I don't need one (I just got PBR recently, so I can get it from that, and I'm getting close to being able to do so). Thanks though


----------



## Krillan (Aug 23, 2007)

Soz m8 not got any of them that fit the lvl criteria. nm i guess lol


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

okay, here's my current wishlist

Magby
Magmar
Magmar w/ Magmarizer
Dusclops w/ Reaper Cloth, or Dusknoir
Rhydon w/ Protector, or Rhypherior
Electabuzz w/ Elecritrizer, or Electivire
Swinub
Piloswine
Mamoswine
Gligar
Froslass (or just a dawn stone if you're not using it)

Anyone able to trade me these, and what do you want in return? I'll see if I have it or not.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 23, 2007)

hey denizen, i'll trade you my dusknoir. what pokes u got that you would trade?

Edit: My Rhyperiors gone in the GTS world = ( left it in there n forgot to take it out but i got a japanese lvl 100 metagross instead XD


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

Haxx said:


> hey denizen, i'll trade you my dusknoir. what pokes u got that you would trade?
> 
> Edit: My Rhyperiors gone in the GTS world = ( left it in there n forgot to take it out but i got a japanese lvl 100 metagross instead XD



Tons, what do YOU want?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 23, 2007)

is it possible for me to get a lvl 100? XD


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

Haxx said:


> is it possible for me to get a lvl 100? XD



I have no level 100s

Anything else you want? :\


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 23, 2007)

any untouched regis?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 23, 2007)

or a hitmontop


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

Haxx said:


> any untouched regis?



Regirock Level 40
Registeel Level 40

Both pretty much the same as how they were caught.

EDIT: I also have a Level 20 hitmontop.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 23, 2007)

trade for a registeel?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll trade my Hitmontop for a Dusknoir, what do you say?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok, sounds good


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

Haxx said:


> Ok, sounds good



Okay, i'll meet you online then!


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Haxx, good doing business with you


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 23, 2007)

thx alot! nice doin buisness = )


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll see you guys tomorrow then! See ya


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 23, 2007)

later  man


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey denzien tmr morning i'll be on so we will do the tradebles then (gotta sleep now, its 12)
and 
@Dsage, my man, i got you the 3 you needed as well as the random ditto you wanted so:
Stanler-Ho-oh
Houndoom(this one was hard, kept roaring me)-Lations and can ya pass me a soul dew wit it?
Slowpoke-Shiny mewtwo
ditto-Zapdos

we'll trade tmr, same time when we traded for the 4 event pkm

and now i also have dratini if you ya want one too


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Denizen: What do you want for a lvl 20 Hitmontop?

@DarkFire: Alright, can I trade for Dratini instead of Ditto? I got one already from another trade. So I'll go duplicate Latios with Soul Dew and Zapdos right now. I forgot what time we traded, so if you see me online just post here.

@Krillan: Post on my PokeCommunity Tradelist and I'll see what I can trade you.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: What do you want for a lvl 20 Hitmontop?



Ahh, sorry, I traded that.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: What do you want for a lvl 20 Hitmontop?
> 
> @DarkFire: Alright, can I trade for Dratini instead of Ditto? I got one already from another trade. So I'll go duplicate Latios with Soul Dew and Zapdos right now. I forgot what time we traded, so if you see me online just post here.
> 
> @Krillan: Post on my PokeCommunity Tradelist and I'll see what I can trade you.



alright m8 will do that now.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks uhh what do you got? I've got the Regis duplicated already. How bout random Pokemon from the original 150 that are preferbly within the first 30 other than the starters? Say Caterpie and up?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 24, 2007)

dam i cud get any of them i'd just have to migrate and ive already done that today. Gimme a sec iill check wot i got on diamond now


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Pidgeys any random stuff. I want one of each Pokemon, if they are evolutions preferbly not rare candied.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok wot i cud do for u right now are Pidgey, Oddish, Gloom, Nidoran(F), Weepinbell, Bellsprout. However i can give u woteva u want from the first 30 tomorrow. Oh, How about randoms such as Seviper, Trapinch, Growlith or Bagon which i also have on me right now.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've got Bagon already. But uhh sure, I'll trade Unown filler. But let me know what you want the first trade to look like here. I'm currently in another trade right now though.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 24, 2007)

Well as i just found sumink nice how does Gloom, NidoranF and a Shiny Pidgeot sound for the 3 Regis. I just took it from a m8s old leafgreen so im not sure if its legit but as u'd probs just use it for a pidgey egg it dun rly matter much. If that trade is kl wud b b ok if u  duplicated the pidgeot for me? I still cant get the hang of it


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Krillan: Sure hang on, something went wrong in my trade. I may need to retrade, I'll post here when I'm done sorting it out.


----------



## Krillan (Aug 24, 2007)

im rdy wen u are


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Alright, I'm good. See you online.


----------



## alkeality (Aug 24, 2007)

ready when your are darksage


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm gonna trade Krillan first ok? Krillan where are you?


----------



## Krillan (Aug 24, 2007)

my bad loggin on now


----------



## alkeality (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes Im giving you a ralts and a female slowpoke In addition I'll give them bth surprise items..

Thanks again man you don't know how much I apreciate this..

Oles


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Manga_Ninjutsu: Np man, gimme a few more minutes still trading with Krillan.

@Krillan: I'll duplicate your Pigeot after I'm done trading with Manga_Ninjutsu.

I now have 10Anniversary Legendary Dogs and Lugia that I can clone. Also have a Shiny Latias


----------



## alkeality (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats man your a pokemon pimp rofl....

im online with the trade and invite option on

Im picking an emerald today then I can fianlly get the legit deoxys mew and latios and latias

My old copy fuzzed up and self destructed...


----------



## Krillan (Aug 24, 2007)

Thnx a lot for the trade m8. No rush on the duplicating of the pidgeot just tell me wen its done any time


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Manga_Ninjutsu: I'm coming online now. lol I just make trades on this forum and PokeCommunity, I got several Shiny of there. I wasn't aware that they still did Eon tickets and events in the States for R/S/E.


----------



## alkeality (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the trade again I really needed those pokemon thanks man

Reps+
Oles

No they don't I have an action replay code that takes me to all of the islands.... so technically it is legit


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Manga_Ninjutsu: Oh icic cool. Thanks for the pearls.

@Krillan: I'm done duplicating. Tell me if you're going online.


----------



## alkeality (Aug 24, 2007)

By the way dsage im joining poke community now whats your username there i'll refer you


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Same username, I've pretty much used this name since gr7, only a few exceptions here and there.

@Krillan: Aite I'm going out for awhile, I'll trade the Pidgeot later then.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage78, are you willing to trade some Legendary Dogs?

You mentioned trading legendaries for groups of common pokemon. Are you still up for that?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Denizen: Sure. I'm looking for Pokemon within the first 30 other than the starters + their evolutions, Pidgeot and Nidoran Female. LMK


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: Sure. I'm looking for Pokemon within the first 30 other than the starters + their evolutions, Pidgeot and Nidoran Female. LMK



Okay then


*Spoiler*: _Largish List_ 




Bellsprout
Victreebel
Oddish
Gloom
Vileplume
Belossom
Venonat
Venomoth
Butterfree
Kakuna
beedrill
Pidgeotto
Diglett
Sandslash
Sandshrew
Kadabra
Alakazam
Nidorino
Nidoking
Nidorina
Nidoqueen
Pikachu
Raichu
Mankey




Pick out the ones you want!

In return for 6 common ones, I would like one of these:

Raikou
Entei
Suicine
Celebi
Jirachi

If that okay with you?

(I can't trade right now, but after my meal, i'll be free. I'll be about 20 mins)


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd trade for all of them lol I can give you all those legendaries you want too. Luckily I have plenty of Jirachi and Celebi cloned  I'll go get some random Pokemon to trade you.

EDIT- Already have a Gloom


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay, first off

Bellsprout
Venonat
Sandshrew
Nidorino
Kakuna
Mankey

For a Celebi?

Then

Victreebel
Kadabra (will become Alakazam  )
Raichu
Vileplume
Belossom
Diglett

For Jirachi?

Is that ok with you?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll trade what you need first and then filler Pokemon, I trust you


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> I'll trade what you need first and then filler Pokemon, I trust you



Best off would be to make a party of One legendary and the rest unwanted.
Then I'll have a party of 6 you want and trade them all
rinse and repeat.

I'll get online now.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm coming online now.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

I think that's all, or definitely MOST of the list.

Thanks for the 5 legendaries! I've got a load more common ones, so maybe we will trade again sometime. You're getting me much closer to actually completing the pokedex, which I have NEVER done before in any Pokemon games.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Denizen: Thanks and sorry for all the trouble and all the Unowns. Free guess on which Pokemon I practiced duplication on first lol But still I duplicated them in free time for trades like these. Now to go make some more lol. Actually you're helping me cause I'm too lazy this time round and am currently addicted to the whole online trading thing lol I have plenty more shinies and almost all the legendaries so if you want to trade let me know.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: Thanks and sorry for all the trouble and all the Unowns. Free guess on which Pokemon I practiced duplication on first lol But still I duplicated them in free time for trades like these. Now to go make some more lol. Actually you're helping me cause I'm too lazy this time round and am currently addicted to the whole online trading thing lol I have plenty more shinies and almost all the legendaries so if you want to trade let me know.



"IF I SEE THE LETTER 'F' ONE MORE TIME..."

Anyways, I'm happy to trade again.

Actually, the only legendaries I NEED now are:

Articuno
Moltres
Lugia
Ho-oh
and of course, the D/P fourth generation Event-only.

And of course, I have assloads of common pokemon to offer.

So, say what you have to trade me, and make a list of the commoners you want! 

oh, and what shinies do you have? I don't have ANY, so it would be nice to have at least one.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

I pretty have all the legendaries now, I'm just missing Groudon, Kyogre and Latias. I've got plenty of Shinies I can duplicate now too. I just spent the last 45 minutes or so duplicating more "F" Unowns, It was one of the few Pokemon I didn't release when I did my box cleaning. 

A short list of what I need...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Caterpie
Metapod
Weedle
Pidgey
Rattata
Raticate
Spearow
Fearow
Ekans
Arbok
Nidoran Male
Clefairy
Clefable
Vuplix
Ninetales
Jigglypuff
Wigglytuff
Zubat
Golbat
Paras
Parasect
Dugtrio
Meowth
Persian
Golduck
Primeape



Just trade for random ones. I gotta give the folks at PokeCommunity a chance to chip in IDs too lol Check my haves at my thread there.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Dsage my man i got the 3 you wanted:

Stanler- Shiny latias or latios +soul dew
Hondour or Houndoom (a bitch to catch) or both if u want- Ho-oh
Dratini- Lugia
Slowpoke- Shiny mewtwo

and

Zubat
Golbat
Fearow
Golduck
Dugtrio those are the ones i have rite now, so i can trade 5 for a raikou?

and also can i interest in a shieldon exlusive fossil pokemon for pearl for a sucicune?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey darksage, I pretty much have everything on that list. At least in my pokedex, anyway.

I'll work out what I have and what I want after I migrate some Leafgreen pokemon.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Darkfire: We'll deal here, I'm ready. I don't need the fossil. I'll trade you everything except for Suicune for now and get you the fillers later ok?

@Denizen: Thanks, hold on I'm going to see what I'm getting of PokeCommunity first.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 24, 2007)

i got a shiney dexoys attack form.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

DarkSage:

Here is what I can give you:

Raticate
Ekans
Arbok
Clefairy
Vuplix

Ninetales
Jigglypuff
Wigglytuff
Paras
Parasect

Meowth
Persian
Primeape 

(feel free to cross off the ones you already have)

Do you have any of these?:
Moltres
Articuno
Shaymin
Darkrai
Arceus


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

so basically everything on the list cept suicune, alrite then, post here when ur ready


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Also, off-topic. Why do you two have to have usernames that begin with dark? It's so confusing :\

EDIT: Also, Darkfire, let's get these trades done! I want mah Rhyperior.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

well even though this is off topic its just i used to be just Itachifire but then i switched to Darkfire cause that was my rp character with my group here in NF, so i switched it, then i got called Itachifire and darkfire a lot, so i just made it darkfire, but on pkm community there was a darkfire already so i went bak to Itachifire


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> well even though this is off topic its just i used to be just Itachifire but then i switched to Darkfire cause that was my rp character with my group here in NF, so i switched it, then i got called Itachifire and darkfire a lot, so i just made it darkfire, but on pkm community there was a darkfire already so i went bak to Itachifire



Ahh, I think I noticed you around quite alot.

Also, traaaaades. Whenever you're free, let's do them.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

yea after i'm done with Dsage lets trade, but i have time only for rhydon and protector, cause i have to go soon, so lets do porygon and dusclops tmr (we'll do dusclops for scyther, then trade bak)


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> yea after i'm done with Dsage lets trade, but i have time only for rhydon and protector, cause i have to go soon, so lets do porygon and dusclops tmr (we'll do dusclops for scyther, then trade bak)



Okay then. I'll be online soon with my Rhydon.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@DarkFire: I'm going on now.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

hey dsage sry bout cancellign on the unknown, u accendtly pressed b, get some mroe fillers to trade and i'll get the rest of the guyz


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

hmm, I can see you are both trading away.

When's my turn?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry about that on my part too. I'll go get the fillers now. I didn't need the Slowpoke so I'll use it as a filler too. I'll be back on right away.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

hey dens lets trade now
@dsage lets trade after i'm finsihed wit de

Edit: OH DAM i gotta take the razor claw out first, after we're done wit these, stay on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Ugh, sorry Darkfire, I had connection problems.

Tell me when you and Sage have finished trading.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

we're almost finished, just waiting for 1 more, cause i accendtly left a razor claw on my fearow

@dens, did u get a failed response?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@DarkFire: O ok I'm getting back on. 

@Denizen: I've updated my thread at PokeCommunity, let me know what you have and want exactly.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

uuuuggghhh, connection problems...

Oh well, sorry Darkfire, we may not be able to trade. Hopefully some other time though.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 24, 2007)

alrite, then i'll be going off then, cya guyz later nice talking and trading to ya!


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Darksage, I have:

Raticate
Ekans
Arbok
Clefairy
Ninetales

Jigglypuff
Wigglytuff
Paras
Parasect
Meowth

-

What I want is:

Lugia
Ho-oh
Moltres
Articuno
Shaymin
Darkrai
Arceus

Which ones of these do you have?

I'll trade 10 for 2, is that okay with you?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Denizen: Sure I'll go duplicate Hooh and Lugia.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: Sure I'll go duplicate Hooh and Lugia.



ooookay then, hopefully with you my connection won't completely suck.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Alright, I'm going online now.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

okay, i'm getting my pokemon. Hopefully nothing will go wrong. No promises though.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Connection not working?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

UUUGGGGGGHHHHHHHH

Communication Error. It always seems perfectly fine until I want to trade with someone. Sorry. Hopefully it will work some other time, i'm gonna check out the website and tweak with firewall settings and what-not.

Why this isn't working I don't know, it was perfectly fine earlier.

Some other time, maybe...


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just let me know, I've got to go hatch some eggs anyways lol


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

well, I can do everything perfectly on the Global Trade Station. Maybe We can try again now?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

does anyone want a hardly touched lvl 71 Heatran? i don't use him.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Haxx said:


> does anyone want a hardly touched lvl 71 Heatran? i don't use him.



Well, anyone can get Heatran, so people aren't willing to offer much for one.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

i just wanna get rid of it thats all


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

pokes i'm trading are:

Dragonite lvl 55
Swampert lvl 36
Charmeleon lvl 16
Untouched Cranidos lvl 20
Aipom
Rotom
Untouched uxie
and an untouched snorlax lvl 1


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Haxx said:


> pokes i'm trading are:
> 
> Dragonite lvl 55
> Swampert lvl 36
> ...



I can give you a Registeel or Regirock for that Swampert...


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

how bout a registeel?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Haxx said:


> how bout a registeel?



My Registeel for your Swampert.

sound good?


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds very good


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

i'll be in, in a few seconds.


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

thx alot dude, hopin to trade more with ya = )


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Haxx said:


> Sounds very good



Ok, i'll see you online then.

By the way, I have been having Connection Problems, so this trade might not actually work. But i'll try.

EDIT: IT WORKED! PRAISE ALLAH and stuff


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

lol, no mroe connection problems!!!!


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 24, 2007)

pokes i'm trading are:

Dragonite lvl 55
Swampert lvl 36- Taken by Denizen
Charmeleon lvl 16
Untouched Cranidos lvl 20
Aipom
Rotom
Untouched uxie
and an untouched snorlax lvl 1

Anyone else for pokes?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Haxx said:


> lol, no mroe connection problems!!!!



Oh no, they will return. The evil wi-fi devils never stop.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, i'm going to bed now. I hope I can trade with some of you tomorrow.

G'bye!


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

@Denizen: Oops sorry about that, went off to watch tv lol I guess we'll trade tomorrow?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: Oops sorry about that, went off to watch tv lol I guess we'll trade tomorrow?



Actually, i'm still here, lawl.

Do you still have time to trade?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah I'll head online.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the Two legendaries DarkSage.

Now i'm running out of legendaries to nag people for.

Also, goodnight!


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the commons Denizen


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you need anything else lol?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 25, 2007)

Darksage, I have all these commons willing to trade: 

Tentacruel
Ponyta
Rapidash
Farfetch'd
Doduo

Dodrio
Dewgong
Grimer
Muk
Shellder

Cloyster
Drowzee
Krabby
Kingler
voltorb

Electrode
Exeggcute
Exeggutor
Cubone
Marowak

I know you posted your list earlier today, so feel free to knock off all the ones you already have.

In return, I want either of the following:

Articuno
Moltres
Shaymin
Darkrai
Arceus
Manaphy
Phione

(I still don't know if you have these or not :\ )


----------



## Roll (Aug 25, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone would like an Entei? I'm willing to give it up, I just would like something of equal value.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 25, 2007)

i can get 
geodude
grimer 
cubone
Ponyta
Rapidash

and i'll trade for diaglia


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 25, 2007)

@Denizen: I've got 
Articuno
Moltres
Manaphy
Phione

I may get access to a friend's AR if he can borrow it off someone else so I really doubt my chances of getting any of the Arceus, Darkrai, Shaymin, etc. Sorry. Let me know if you want to trade.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 25, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> @Denizen: I've got
> Articuno
> Moltres
> Manaphy
> ...



ah, okay. Those are hard to get anyways, so I doubted you would have them.

Okay, I would like Articuno, Moltres and Manaphy.

And I will give you:

Tentacruel
Ponyta
Farfetch'd
Doduo
Dodrio

Grimer
Muk
Shellder
Cloyster
Drowzee

Krabby
voltorb
Electrode
Exeggcute
Cubone

Is that okay with you?

(also, I hope no more connection problems!)


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sure I'll toss in a free Phione. I'm getting online now.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Darksage, I suppose that's all I need now. I appreciate your help!

Also, I never asked you this, how DO you clone your pokemon?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> Thanks Darksage, I suppose that's all I need now. I appreciate your help!
> 
> Also, I never asked you this, how DO you clone your pokemon?


By using the GTS and disconnecting at just the right time. Here's a guide on it:
Link removed


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 25, 2007)

yea but i wouldn't do it cause u could get banned from the GTS


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> yea but i wouldn't do it cause u could get banned from the GTS


Not really. And even if you do, you can just use a proxy (of course, I don't know if proxies will work with the DS; never tried, so this is assuming you can) to get around the ban. Nothing major.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 25, 2007)

I wouldn't clone pokemon because I simply can't be bothered to perfect the technique.

Besides, I have managed to get at least 400 pokemon legitimately. Maybe they weren't obtained legitimately, but I got them fair and square.

I've got 417 - not that many more to get!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2007)

Meh, I've never bothered to clone either for the same reason (not being willing/able to master the technique). If I did though, it would either be for the same reason as darksage (to help spread around some rare Pokemon), or to duplicate items that you get few of in the game by making the Pokemon hold one before you clone it (such as Earthquake, Ice Beam, Stealth Rock, and Thunderbolt TMs, and items such as Rare Candy, the EV boosting medicine, and Master Balls).


----------



## Denizen (Aug 25, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Meh, I've never bothered to clone either for the same reason (not being willing/able to master the technique). If I did though, it would either be for the same reason as darksage (to help spread around some rare Pokemon), or to duplicate items that you get few of in the game by making the Pokemon hold one before you clone it (such as Earthquake, Ice Beam, Stealth Rock, and Thunderbolt TMs, and items such as Rare Candy, the EV boosting medicine, and Master Balls).



Yeah, that makes sense, I suppose.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 25, 2007)

yea i see ur point, helping spread rare pokmeon is a good point, but for me i did try it before, and its really hard for me, so i give up trying to master it, but i guess i'll leave it to ppl who can do it and master it

BTW @d.sage, you got a dialgia that you can clone for me?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 25, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> yea i see ur point, helping spread rare pokmeon is a good point, but for me i did try it before, and its really hard for me, so i give up trying to master it, but i guess i'll leave it to ppl who can do it and master it
> 
> BTW @d.sage, you got a dialgia that you can clone for me?



Darkfire, do you want to finally finish those trades?

I think I know why I had problems, so it should be working again.

As before:

Rhydon /w Protector for the same
Porygon /w Upgrade for the same
Dusknoir for Dusclops /w Reaper Cloth


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 25, 2007)

actually denizen, as with bad luck i'm hit with an unexpected fever and now its really painful to even type this so i don't think i can handle online trades, so when i get better from this fucking flu, i'll post here again


----------



## Denizen (Aug 25, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> actually denizen, as with bad luck i'm hit with an unexpected fever and now its really painful to even type this so i don't think i can handle online trades, so when i get better from this fucking flu, i'll post here again



Fair enough. I haven't really had flu, so I suppose I don't know how bad it is. Get well soon!


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 25, 2007)

@DarkFire: I can trade you my own Dialga(cloned of course lol) 

As for the cloning procedure, its just as Shiron said. I heard about it, but reading it only does so much for you, my personal opinion is to watch youtube. Those guys are the real reason how I learned to clone properly. 

Now I'm not sure if this is allowed, but does anyone know if they sell AR machines in stores? The last time I saw a Gameshark was in a Walmart...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2007)

Seems that way:
ALONES（Instrumental Mix)
direct link


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hrmm... its probably cause I'm in Canada that I've never seen the Best Buy's in my area stock these, we don't even have Gamestops here  Oh well, I'll continue getting the collection before I try to get Arceus and the other Pokemon that are Nintendo event only. Unfortunately being Canadian also means we loose out on those events


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 25, 2007)

yea same i'm canadian, its too bad we don't get events, but when the events come out, i'll be looking to you Dsage to supply me some eventies lol

and yea since i have the flu, i'm not doing trades until i'm better so maybe tmr morning we'll trade for diagia


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 25, 2007)

anyone wanna trade me a celebi?


I would really like one 

Not sure i have anything of value tho.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> Hrmm... its probably cause I'm in Canada that I've never seen the Best Buy's in my area stock these, we don't even have Gamestops here  Oh well, I'll continue getting the collection before I try to get Arceus and the other Pokemon that are Nintendo event only. Unfortunately being Canadian also means we loose out on those events


Oh, didn't notice your location. Don't know where you could get any in Canada, since I've never been there or anything.


----------



## Roll (Aug 25, 2007)

More Pokemon Up For Trade:

Aerodactyl lv.20
(willing to give for free)

omanyte lv.20

Anorith lv.20

Natu lv.27

Ledian lv.53(with odd keystone)


Looking for:

Lapras

Spheal 

Togepi


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 25, 2007)

Only partial Nintendo event I remember was during a Chinese Kite Festival where they had the Lugia mobile come and set up test centers for the at the time new Gold and Silver games. 

@DarkFire: On topic, sure I'll trade you tomorrow.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey D.sage i feel tons better now with 14 hours of sleep, so you wanna trade:

geodude
grimer
ponyata
rapidash
cubone 

for dialgia?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've already got those, you can check up with my current list at here

Msg me there on my thread.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 26, 2007)

Kino-chan said:


> More Pokemon Up For Trade:
> 
> Ledian lv.53(with odd keystone)
> 
> ...



I have a Lapras and a Togekiss, so I can give you either if I breed them.

PM me when you read this, so we can catch eachother online.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 26, 2007)

Double-post, blargh.

Darksage, do you have a spare metagross you can trade me?


----------



## Twilit (Aug 26, 2007)

Alright, haven't traded in a while..There's some stuff I sorta want.




Anybody have a Ho-Oh? Please?

Also, I need a Latias/Latios

Shiny's are always nummy.

I have all starters, egg, or any evolution form needed. Uhm, TM's galore, or if you want anything else, I may have it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 27, 2007)

if any one's interested, here are the stats and the IVs of the shiny metagross i got from DSage

Metagross: Shiney
Status: healthy/virus free
Condition: Hacked
IVs: 17 8 28 14 20 3

Met at route 228 at level 53
knows thunderpunch.

its obviously hacked so im not pleased 8(


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 27, 2007)

HAXED...


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry I had it traded to someone to help me get some moves before I started training it, they may have had Action Replay I'm not sure. I assure you it was shiny beforehand though. Very sorry about that. I'll get rid of my remaining stock immediately. I'm more than willing to compensate, I've traded for all the legendaries already. I've got 10th Anniversary Dogs if anyone is interested.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 27, 2007)

pfft, so it's hacked, big deal. I'll be keeping it, thanks.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm still very sorry, I had believed the person just to help me get appropriate moves to use for training. I'll be more careful in making sure my traded Pokemon are purely legit. 

@Denizen: I got all the legendaries now buddy! Let me know what you need and maybe we can hit up another trade


----------



## nyu (Aug 27, 2007)

i still need a magby if anybody has one for trade please pm me. 

i also need help evolving some of my other pokemon through trade.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 27, 2007)

huh, no wonder the shiny metagross turned into a bad egg when i copied to PBR, huh...

hey D.sage, can i trade a 
Miltank
Tauros
Pichu
Aridais

for the dialgia cause of the metagross incident?


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 28, 2007)

@DarkFire: I'll just give you Dialga if you want. 

@nyu: I understand if nobody wants to trade me anymore, but it was just one case where I traded to someone to teach it some moves to help make it easier to train. I wasn't aware that it'd be edited to have an illegal move and who knows whatelse is illegal on that thing. I've released all my shiny Metagross stock already, I didn't even know Thunderpunch was illegal on it. Also otherwise all the legendaries I've caught are regular in game and never touched and all the other legendary Pokemon I've traded are supposedly authentic from other people, I really have no way of checking if its hacked or not.

@everyone: I deeply apologize for this incident, if anyone wants to continue trading with me, I'll be conducting trades at PokeCommunity from now on. Sorry for the inconvenience but I don't want to conduct trades where I'm not welcome.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 29, 2007)

dam....my going for entei...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## alkeality (Aug 29, 2007)

Heres what I have up for trade:

Regiice(shiny)
Registeel (shiny)
Raquaza ( shiny)
Deoxys (shiny)
Groudon (shiny)
Mew (shiny)
Ho-Oh (regular)
Lugia (shiny)
 THese took me about 6 months to collect so there legit!

Show me what you have and I'll see



*These ARE ALL LEGIT*


----------



## Shiron (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm... I can trade you a shiny Onix for your shiny Lugia, if you're interested.


----------



## Twilit (Aug 29, 2007)

Manga Ninjutsu said:


> Heres what I have up for trade:
> 
> Regiice(shiny)
> Registeel (shiny)
> ...


I'd love the Rayquaza.

Do you only want shiny's? I don't have any...but I do have almost every legendary (no Latios, Latias, Moltres, Articuno, or events) and every starter besides Treeko, Squirtle, and Chicorita.

Other stuff, too...


----------



## alkeality (Aug 30, 2007)

_*_ said:


> I'd love the Rayquaza.
> 
> Do you only want shiny's? I don't have any...but I do have almost every legendary (no Latios, Latias, Moltres, Articuno, or events) and every starter besides Treeko, Squirtle, and Chicorita.
> 
> Other stuff, too...



No they don't have to be shinies though I am intrested in Bulbasaur and I'll gladly take suicune

so how about - Lugia for bulbasaur 

and Raquaza for the suicune!

Maybe tomarrow we can work something out


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 30, 2007)

Manga, what else do you want for starters? i probably have what you want..i hope lol


----------



## Twilit (Aug 30, 2007)

Manga Ninjutsu said:


> No they don't have to be shinies though I am intrested in Bulbasaur and I'll gladly take suicune
> 
> so how about - Lugia for bulbasaur
> 
> ...


Whoops, forgot to mention; I have no dogs either 

I do have Bulbasaur, though. How about a Bulbasaur, another starter, and a Rare Candy?


----------



## alkeality (Aug 31, 2007)

I suppose... maybe ok I got it Latios for my shiny lugia and my raquaza for your bulbasaur...

I can always clone them so its ok 

Im here so log on and we can trade...


----------



## Twilit (Aug 31, 2007)

No, I don't have Lati's.

Mewtwo
Zapdos
Lugia
Ho Oh
All Regi's (Gigas, too)
Groudon
Kyogre
Rayquaza
Giratina
Cresellia
Heatran
Dialga
Palkia


Make your choice xD


----------



## alkeality (Aug 31, 2007)

Mewtwo for the lugia 
and the bulbasaur (female) for my raquaza


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 1, 2007)

hm, what kind of pkm do you need for groudon? list what you want for it


----------



## alkeality (Sep 2, 2007)

ehhehe... Does anyone have an electrizer be glad to give shiny deoxys for it..

the shiny part is legit the getting to birth Island is legit.... But it has been cloned hope thats ok..


----------



## Twilit (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anybody have Electabuzz with Electralizer?

Or Metal Coats


----------



## Kagemizu (Sep 4, 2007)

Im in need of a protector. I can offer tm's 1-50 and any starter


----------



## Revan (Sep 4, 2007)

Trading as much Lugia's,Articuno's,Zapdos',and Moltres' (Pokemon XD File copy,it takes some time to purify them though) 
Wanted:A high level pokemon (2nd Generation prefered)
Other wanted pokemon: Blaziken
                                 Blaziken(Female)
                                 Torterra(Female)
                                 Weavile

(send me a PM if you wish to trade)


----------



## Haxxz (Sep 4, 2007)

Revan1420 said:


> Trading as much Lugia's,Articuno's,Zapdos',and Moltres' (Pokemon XD File copy,it takes some time to purify them though)
> Wanted:A high level pokemon (2nd Generation prefered)
> Other wanted pokemon: Blaziken
> Blaziken(Female)
> ...



I've got a blaziken, dunno if its female or male though


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 4, 2007)

i figured a way to breed pokemon wether a female or male, i just wonder why every1 wants a female, and yes its a legit way


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 6, 2007)

Use a Ditto duh.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2007)

people want female so they can breed egg moves and stats into the egg


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 6, 2007)

lol i guess you people dont know that the female parents with the right nature + ever stone is thesame as the ditto trick.


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 6, 2007)

hey  does anyone have these pokemon 

torchic
treecko
nosepass
snowrunt
latias
latios
kyogre 
rayquaza
celebi

if  u have any of those will u trade with me plz I just need the to see them so I can go on gts and get my own .


----------



## Haxxz (Sep 7, 2007)

Shin said:


> hey  does anyone have these pokemon
> 
> torchic
> treecko
> ...



I have a nosepass (not hacked), Snowrunt (not hacked) and the starters i cna get eggs from the hacked 3rd evolution. and the legendaries are hacked too if u want hacked...


----------



## Xell (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone have:

Cyndaquil
Totodile
Chikorita

?

Preferabley Cyndaquil, but any will do. I'm willing to trade 1 for 1:

Charmander
Squirtle
Bulbasaur
Torchic (I'll get this soon)
Mudkip (I'll get this soon) 
Treeko (I'll get this soon)
Chimchar
Piplup
Turtwig


----------



## Twilit (Sep 8, 2007)

Treeko for Cyndy?


Edit: At Shin: I have

torchic
kyogre
rayquaza




What are you offering?


----------



## Xell (Sep 8, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Treeko for Cyndy?
> 
> 
> Edit: At Shin: I have
> ...



Nice. You have a Cyndaquil? I'll have Treeko by tommorow / 2 days.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 8, 2007)

Xell said:


> Nice. You have a Cyndaquil? I'll have Treeko by tommorow / 2 days.


Alright, that'll work. I'll get your FC and shit when the time comes. Mine's in sig.


----------



## Xell (Sep 9, 2007)

I have the Treeko. My FC is 3866 5658 3530 . I just added you.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 11, 2007)

Xell said:


> I have the Treeko. My FC is 3866 5658 3530 . I just added you.


PM me when you get online. I can't keep up with all of these blasted sub-forums


----------



## Xell (Sep 11, 2007)

I messaged you as it looked like you were online, and now you're offline.. ;_; Looks like I barely msised you.


----------



## alkeality (Sep 12, 2007)

MY NEW AND EDITED TRADE LIST

Haves:
Shiny Lugia
Shiny Groudon
Kyogre
Shiny Registeel
Shiny Deoxys
Shiny Eevee                                         ALL OF THESE ARE LEGIT
Shiny Electrive
Shiny Raquaza
Shiny Charizard

Wants:
Pidgey
Eevee w/ thunderstone
ALSO WANT *POINTS DOWN*
*
All STARTER EGGS EXCLUDING PIPLUP AND BULBASAUR*


----------



## Xell (Sep 12, 2007)

Manga Ninjutsu said:


> MY NEW AND EDITED TRADE LIST
> 
> Haves:
> Shiny Lugia
> ...



Holy crap. I'll trade you a Pidgey for the Shiney Rayquaza  I'll also trade you an Eevee with a Thunderstone for the Shiney Lugia


----------



## alkeality (Sep 13, 2007)

sure but is it okay if I have clones of em I got em all from emerald 

do you also have those other starters


----------



## Xell (Sep 13, 2007)

Manga Ninjutsu said:


> sure but is it okay if I have clones of em I got em all from emerald
> 
> do you also have those other starters



As long as it doesn't mess up the trading, I don't care if you have clones. 

Yep, I have every starter (apart from Totodile and Chikorita).


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 13, 2007)

i have a bulbasaur >.<


----------



## Haxxz (Sep 14, 2007)

yea i got every single starter, if u guys want any give me a shout, every gen starters = )


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 14, 2007)

Any1 who needs pokeradar pkm, fossil, or pearl exclusive i can get you for e.g.

Swellow
Tygrour
Smergale
Spheal
Togepi
Shieldon
All fossil pokemon
Relicanth


----------



## Revan (Sep 15, 2007)

WTT(Willing To Trade):

Zapdos(Purifying)
Moltres(Purifying)
Articuno(Purifying)
Shiny Turtwig's (breeding them)
Chikorita's(breeding them)
Torchic's(Breeding)
and Lugia(XD,Purifying)

Wanted:
A high level pokemon (NO BIDOOF'S LVL 100 >.<)
Eevee(Female,so i can breed)

PM Me if you want one


----------



## Xell (Sep 15, 2007)

Haxx said:


> yea i got every single starter, if u guys want any give me a shout, every gen starters = )



Want anything for your Totodile or Chikorita?



Revan said:


> WTT(Willing To Trade):
> 
> Zapdos(Purifying)
> Moltres(Purifying)
> ...



Nice! Why do you need a female Eevee though? Why not just use Ditto?


----------



## Tenrow (Sep 15, 2007)

Xell said:


> Want anything for your Totodile or Chikorita?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Why do you need a female Eevee though? Why not just use Ditto?



Egg moves.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 16, 2007)

I need some starters too, care to psot what u need hax?


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

I have every starter except Chicorita, so if anyone is willing to trade a chicorita, just ask me and I may have what you're looking for.


----------



## Haxxz (Sep 19, 2007)

heyy everybody, srry for not posting so soon, haven't been on the computer alot lately. I'm  really not looking for much, except maybe a zapdos, moltres, and a strong salamence. And i also have an untouched spiritomb. If i don't answer, i'm not on the computer as much anymore, but still, give me a shout


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 20, 2007)

I need starters, anybody have any and lsit what you need, and reasonable request


----------



## Twilit (Sep 20, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> I need starters, anybody have any and lsit what you need, and reasonable request


I've got all but Chicorita.

What have you to offer?

Edit: And they're legit.


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 20, 2007)

i need a light ball ,or atleast a pichu lvl 1 modest nature with volt tackle .


----------



## Haxxz (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm breeding pokemon now. so if theres any pokemon u want, tell me n i'll see what i can breed.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 20, 2007)

I've now got all starters, and am breeding.

So yeah, need babehs?


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 21, 2007)

I need starters, and yes i got a lightball too

and what do u need? put a list of things that are reasonably good to trade


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 26, 2007)

i'll trade anyone a lvl 100 celebi ,for a light ball item .


----------



## Revan (Sep 27, 2007)

If anyone needs a Torchic(Legit),Shiny Turtwig(Legit)Chikorita(Legit) I'm breeding them right about now,the one who needed the Purifyd can get them soon


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 28, 2007)

Revan said:


> If anyone needs a Torchic(Legit),Shiny Turtwig(Legit)Chikorita(Legit) I'm breeding them right about now,the one who needed the Purifyd can get them soon


 what do you want for the shiny turtwig.


----------



## Revan (Sep 29, 2007)

itachi0982 said:


> what do you want for the shiny turtwig.



Got an Female Piplup?


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 30, 2007)

Revan said:


> Got an Female Piplup?


yes.its japanese.


----------



## Xell (Sep 30, 2007)

_*_ said:


> I've now got all starters, and am breeding.
> 
> So yeah, need babehs?



Want anything for your Totodile and Chikorita?


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 2, 2007)

revan,do you still want to make the trade for my piplup and your shiny turtwig.


----------



## Revan (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure,im trying to get some eggs hatched now so ill have em in a sec


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 4, 2007)

Revan said:


> Sure,im trying to get some eggs hatched now so ill have em in a sec


okay.when do you want to trade.i have lo leave in 30-40 min. so if not around now is tomorrow good like around 3:00-5:30.


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 5, 2007)

revan,when are you ready to trade,if you are,i am ready now.


----------



## Samurai G (Oct 6, 2007)

does anyone have a light ball if u do plz pm me .


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 13, 2007)

Breeding shinies dsn get u shiny pokemon


----------



## Rainstorm (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a few shiny Shuppets (they are light blue) if anyone is interested in making a shiny trade.


----------



## itachi0982 (Nov 5, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> I have a few shiny Shuppets (they are light blue) if anyone is interested in making a shiny trade.


i will trade you a
articuno lv.52,umbreon lv.59(cheated),regice lv.52(cheated),houndoom lv.53(cheated).


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone want Pokemon with bred moves?

I currently have:
Vulpix with Hypnosis and Energy Ball
Sneasel with Ice Punch
Snubbull with Reflect
Lileep with Recover, Mirror Coat, and Barrier

All are at level 1, untouched, with bred natures, able to be given a custom nickname of your choice, and except for Snubbull and Lileep, plentiful in both genders. My boxes are chock full of 'em, so they need to go soon.

As for what I want, hatched Pokemon with egg moves, nickname-able shinies, rare Pokemon, legendaries, version exclusives, yeah, there's still a lot I need so just PM me if you want to adopt one of my babies!


----------



## Twilit (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm looking for a shiny Charmander (Legit is always preferred) Ask for what you want.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 13, 2007)

I finally started playing again, restarted my game awhile back and finally made it back to the elite 4. Wish I had an aerodactyle in my team instead of a golem. Damn rockball is so slow.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 14, 2007)

FC : 0044 1094 7881 

Seeking :Shieldon ; any sex ; any move sets lv. 20-30

Willin to give Crannidos lv. 20, sassy nature, male. Atk moves are straight from fossil.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi there, have the game for about a week now but I would like to trade some legendary of the previous games.

Friend Code: 0602 4780 1485
name: AER1K 

*Needed: *
-Mew
-Lugia
-Celebi
-Jirachi
-Deoxys
-Manaphy
*
Offer:*
-Any of the kanto starters
-Any of the hoenn starters
-Any of the johto starts
-Articuno
-Moltres
-Zapdos
-Regice
-Registeel
-Regirock
-Raikou
-Entei
-Suicine
-Mewtwo
-Latios

note: If you want another pokemon just ask, I can get practically every pokemon, besides the legendary's (I have 1-150 on my pokemon box and working on the johto and hoenn pokedex)

PM me if you interested as I wont check here everyday =]


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm looking for a male *Turtwig* and *Larvitar*

I'll trade Aerodactyl, Shieldon, Cranidos, Kabuto, Omenyte (all untrained)
I'll also have them hold _any item you want_
(Seriously anything, t.m, pokeball, anything)


----------



## Binky (Mar 14, 2008)

Im *trading* my *Vaporeon* (Level: 28)

Im seeking a *Mew*(Under level 20)

Ive just started the game so my Vaporeon is the best pokemon I got.


----------



## Altron (Apr 19, 2008)

I finally got the game and am about halfway through the gyms though it would be awesome if i can trade my graveler to someone so it can evolve into a golem, and i am looking for a kadabra trade to get an alakazam. I can't offer much till i import my best pokes from my GBA FR Cartridge though i would mostly just like to trade my graveler evolve it to golem and get it back.


----------

